# The Joy Luckless Club -Part 4 Witch not welcome



## foxykins

not a clue what to call it but here goes hehe :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

HI! Im here!!


----------



## babyplzz

found you


----------



## foxykins

:flower:


----------



## lynzpraying

Found you too


----------



## foxykins

heres hoping she stays away from all u ladies..you could be safe here!!!


----------



## Juniper1450

SB the link in the last group wasn't there!! But I found you ladies anyway!!
Here was my last post there:

Good morning- another stark white BFN. Soooooo frustrating!!! That first one must have been Evap 

However- I really feel like I am pg. I am so bloated- feel like I've gained 5lbs just this week and the bbs are just so huge and so tender. This is the 8th day so sore bbs- I usually get 2 days of that.

What to think......I don't know?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

AF is due tomorrow so I guess it's just a waiting game for me.


----------



## SBinRI

I hope so too! no witches allowed!!! Im due Fri/Sat and usually spot a day or 2 before. Ill be knicker checking constantly I think. Still no gut feelings. Id lean towards no as its the norm for me- but something tells me not to say no quite yet... Wish I was more than 8dpo so i could poas and not feel like a dope :)


----------



## SBinRI

Yeah- I guess you'll just have to wait. Do you have lots more ICs? Wish i had some to fulfill that poas urge...


----------



## foxykins

you just might not have enuf stuff in ur urine yet to show so dnt call urself out yet and if u feel preggers thats a good sign!


----------



## babyplzz

true there was no link lol :haha:
But i really think we should put it in there just in case other ladies don't know about it:winkwink:


----------



## SBinRI

I just fixed it... It didnt paste for some reason.


----------



## foxykins

also wanted to say regarding temps.. i was looking at a ladies chart the other day who was pregnant and her temps was high and low so if anyones temps drop dont count urself out either..


----------



## foxykins

so excited about this month im all ready for it :happydance: and with witch not bein allowed in here that must up our chances! :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

Thats true Foxy. Its veeery common to have a secondary estrogen surge in the tww- and estrogen is the jerk who causes temps to drop. Thats also why some women get an implant dip even if they arent preggo. It IS more likely (tho not definite) that women who have a implant dip are pregnant. I didnt have a dip last month- so Im reeeeeeeeaally hoping because I had one this month!


----------



## babyplzz

No idea how was my temp last month,cause i didn't chart last month:haha: but apparently i have a dip this month lol What is sure, it that i was dry as hell last month and month before after O, and this month i didn't had dry days at all yet:shrug:No idea whats going on, and that sharps i got this morning was painful, but it was only for 10 minutes then it went away.


----------



## Commie

:hi: hi all...

loving the new thread name :)


----------



## lynzpraying

Here's hoping foxy...hiding in a new thread could be the way to go!!
That's a good feeling to have Jup - keeping fingers crossed that AF doesn't get you. Think positive.
SB go with your gut feeling, hope you get that 2nd line when you do poas!!
Think I am going to take the plunge tomorrow and poas...I have resisted so far but 10dpo so you never know, although I haven't felt hopeful this month I still can't resist that urge ha ha


----------



## SBinRI

I hear ya Lynz- its sooo hard not to!! I have no tests in the house which is a good thing cuz its DEFFO far too early for me!


----------



## Pammy31

hewwo.... bleeding stopped this morning... ewcm is happening... all clear down below. slight ov pains


----------



## lynzpraying

SB - it's so hard and knowing I have a box in the house is just toooooo tempting. I know I am only 10 dpo tomorrow but figure wth...it's worth a go ha ha. FX'd


----------



## Juniper1450

I wish I could send some your way SB and lyndz! I had like 30 I got on amazon ...only about 13 left and I'm sick of seeing that darn bfn


----------



## SBinRI

Holy nausea. Unfortunately its somewhat normal during my tww.. tingly bbs too... Gonna sit and fold laundry while Levi is snoozing


----------



## SBinRI

Pammy- sooo weird that youre now Oing.. random bleed then? Maybe your uterus didnt fully empty last period??


----------



## foxykins

went to school to pick little one up and all i see is prego ladies grrr i told my friend today that i bought concieve plus so she said wow u really want a baby that bad? i said yes so she said well if theres a prob with ur eggs il give u one of mine :haha: bless i said no ty concidering i have a good 28 cd and rarely have any problems with that i think im ok, well i hope so :shrug: this 13 yrs of ntnp really gets to me :dohh: but trying to keep positive as now ive got everything theres nothin more i can do except hope to god i get a ickle bean soon :cloud9:


----------



## babyplzz

Oh my God, got a really bad day today:sad2:
Was picking on my hubby for nothing all day, got headache, mood swings.:wacko:
Depressed, grabbed 10 miu test, and ofcourse got a bfn (at 8dpo), :cry:
stuck in toilet for 10 minutes crying in front of that stupid bfn.
I am so tired from all that stuff, why can't we just get it, we already waited so much.:cry::cry:


----------



## Commie

:hugs: baby


----------



## SBinRI

Alina :hugs: 8dpo is soo early! The earliest Id expect to get a BFP would be 4-5 days after an implant dip. I know you have a loong lp but just give it a few more days. If ANYONE should get a BFP- its you! You BD SOOO much its bordering on craazy! lol Chin up girl!


----------



## babyplzz

I really, really know, that it is to early, i thing, that bad mood got me today, that's why i tested.:wacko:


----------



## foxykins

it will happen bby just when u least expect it :hugs: how long have all u guys been trying for? as u may know im at ntnp13yrs n this wil be 4th month tcc sigh :haha:


----------



## babyplzz

foxykins said:


> it will happen bby just when u least expect it :hugs: how long have all u guys been trying for? as u may know im at ntnp13yrs n this wil be 4th month tcc sigh :haha:

My signature tells all i think!


----------



## foxykins

ah sorry :haha: blind as a bat somedays :dohh:


----------



## SBinRI

Junipers FRER


Im trying to tweak it right now. I totally see something faint.


----------



## foxykins

i see something for sure but i have bad eye line :haha: fingers crossed!!!


----------



## SBinRI




----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> View attachment 492479

Hmmm, i can see something in first one, but nothing in second, but i must be wrong also. Fx for junniper!!:hugs:


----------



## Commie

Nice pic baby :) Be happy - at least you get to BD so much! I'll be luck to get 1 or 2 in around Ov. I'm already planning my pounce!! Lol


----------



## Commie

Good luck Juniper! So hope this is it for you hun!


----------



## Juniper1450

SBinRI said:


> View attachment 492479

i dont know if its my line eye or what!!!!! i am going to try to told out until friday to test again (yea right i wont be able to do that...lol) but i will try!!


----------



## babyplzz

Commie said:


> Nice pic baby :) Be happy - at least you get to BD so much! I'll be luck to get 1 or 2 in around Ov. I'm already planning my pounce!! Lol

Thanks Commie!!
I am sure with all that bd we did this month, we didn't miss the egg., but after that it not in our hands, it up to nature.! My chance was, my hubby accepted smep lol if no, i am also like 2 to 3 times in the week:winkwink:


----------



## foxykins

Juniper1450 said:


> SBinRI said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 492479
> 
> 
> i dont know if its my line eye or what!!!!! i am going to try to told out until friday to test again (yea right i wont be able to do that...lol) but i will try!!Click to expand...

its annoyin when u have eye line ur like looking and squinting at the pic :haha: hey but ive seen so many like this that have turned into a bfp you just never know!


----------



## Juniper1450

Baby you BD so much I am SURE you'll be a bfp :)


----------



## babyplzz

I'm praying now for all of us getting bfp!!

Hope your invisible line, get darker., it has to:hugs:


----------



## babyplzz

Going off to bed, catch y'all tomorrow!!
Good Night :sleep:


----------



## SBinRI

Juniper- see you finally got a pic up!! Yay!

Baby- nice pic!!


----------



## Pammy31

well i think i missed the eggy... due to bleeding. dh wont bd because of bleeding. opks are negative maybe i didnt drop an egg. november i am seeing a naturapath to get tested for fertility. after that i will see if it is me or him causing the issue... cant push dh. as ntnp is what he wants not me. although he said again the other day.... if you fall preg i will be very happy.


----------



## SBinRI

Pammy- maybe its not too late?? I know it may seem like a dud cycle- but just keep what dh said in the back of your head! And looking to buy a house is super exciting!! Things in your life are moving forward! And you have the best group of girls- all over the world- to chat with and keep your spirits up!!!

I'm of to bed ladies- seeya in the AM!!


----------



## Juniper1450

Okay girls- I'm going to bed!! Boobs seem to get bigger, heavier and more sore every hour!!!! I'm totally OVER peeing on sticks. I cannot see another bfn- especially when I KNOW that there is a reason for my boobs feeling like this. 

I refuse to believe af is coming this cycle. It's just not happening. I WILL get my bfp I'm just too early for that second line!!

Who's with me???!?? Lets go get our BFP's ladies!!!!


----------



## babyplzz

Morning!!

Juniper , i am with you , refusing bfn, let's go get bfp:winkwink:
Pammy, we are with you hun, take it easy:hugs:


9 dpo today.! My headache passed this morning, thanks God, i thought my head going in four pieces. My temp went up, 99.06 !!? omg:shrug: Still have that white/yellowish cm., my cp is still very high. i am so confused, and impatient:wacko:


----------



## lynzpraying

Morning all! How are you today baby? Loving your picture too! Jup keeping my fingers crossed for that line too!
I am 10dpo today and was stupid and poas this morning and of course it was a bfn, gutted! Just want af to get here now so can try again next month, really think I'm now getting too old and feeling it today but at least my pooch is giving me cuddles


----------



## babyplzz

Thanks Lynz!!! 
i feel better today, trying to stay positive.!!!


----------



## SBinRI

Morning! Still same old story here. Nothing new or exciting. Temps are still about the same.


----------



## SBinRI

Baby- are you gonna test earlyor wait a whole week!??

Lynz- when are you due?


----------



## Pammy31

Baby your chart looks good. DH and I are 3 yrs away from house deposit and debit reduction... so I just checked my cm and literally like ewcm thick and cloudy had pains in lower abdomen earlier so I think I might be ov today... I still want a baby but when time is right I will fall pregnant. I put it down to my body getting the last of a lining that didn't come out properly before as my temps have not skipped a beat at all.


----------



## babyplzz

SB, i am not testing at least till 14 dpo!? too scary after yesterday bfn!:cry:


----------



## babyplzz

Still can't understand why my temps went so high, i take today temp 3 times in the morning just to be sure:shrug:


----------



## SBinRI

yay Pammy!! are you gonna try and bd or just try not to actively ttc?

Baby- BFNs are sad... but youre 9dpo- still soo early for you!! Im right with you though- cept Im due way sooner. If I start spotting in the next couple of days Im sure Ill beout since I normally spot before O. No witches allowed!


----------



## SBinRI

Triphasic Baby!! Its a great sign! As is your dip


----------



## Commie

Just had a big bust up with DH :cry: Seems like every time I approach him to bd, he'd rather be doing something else. Feeling quite neglected and upset atm :(


----------



## Pammy31

I am gonna kinda try... but not let DH know... shhh!! lets see if he is up for it tonight... he had a crap of a day today so not looking good!


----------



## Pammy31

Commie try some kinky stuff or buy some toys... make things new and interesting... ask DH if there is something he would secretly like to try... if no response make him go without when he wants it!!


----------



## SBinRI

Pammy- give him a foot massage! Itll help him relax and chill out!!!

Commie- remember what you did last month? Ignore him- cut him off- and he'll come knocking at your door. Cook dinner with just an apron on :)


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> Triphasic Baby!! Its a great sign! As is your dip

Hope it is a good sign! I was reading about Triphasic temp, but dunno, will wait that's all i can do.


----------



## Commie

I feel too frustrated to bother right now. It's always me making the effort. I'm not even fertile ffs - it's not even about that. What's the guy's problem? He's with a younger woman who wants him quite a lot - he should be thrilled! We seem to have nice weekends and then it all goes downhill in the week. We are both stressed with work, etc, but that doesn't mean you can't have a love life, right?


----------



## babyplzz

Pammy, agreed, help him to relax!! :winkwink:
Commie, ignore him, your time will come:hugs:


----------



## SBinRI

Work is stressful- but he shouldnt bring his sress through the door to your home.


----------



## Pammy31

SB most guys bring it home... DH does for me too.. I will give him a foot massage and help him with the splt under his toe... thanks girls... he also likes the ful body touch I might do that... make it all about the man of the house... lol. Baby I had triphasic one month but no BFP!!


----------



## babyplzz

Pammy31 said:


> SB most guys bring it home... DH does for me too.. I will give him a foot massage and help him with the splt under his toe... thanks girls... he also likes the ful body touch I might do that... make it all about the man of the house... lol. Baby I had triphasic one month but no BFP!!

It seems that 12% of Triphasic temp had their bfp, and only 4% not. I really hope i am one of those 12%:cry::wacko:


----------



## Pammy31

I am one of those 4% or a fluke!!


----------



## babyplzz

I think it just a fluke:hugs:


----------



## Pammy31

lol thanks... I just saliva tested... I am Ferning!! yay


----------



## lynzpraying

SB I'm due on Monday. 
Fingers crossed baby, looking good!
Commie I am so there with you at the moment, my oh is being exactly the same :-( it must be the chance in the weather!


----------



## babyplzz

Pammy31 said:


> lol thanks... I just saliva tested... I am Ferning!! yay

Yay, Pammy, go bd girl!!:happydance:


----------



## Pammy31

time for naughty pizza... off to have late dinner ladies...


----------



## SBinRI

As for the implant dips- its common to have an estrogen surge 5-8dpo or so- and that is a cooling hormone. Explains why some women have a dip even if they aren't preggo


----------



## Pammy31

DH is still not home... I am gonna cal him!! boo


----------



## foxykins

commie :hugs: tie him to the bed and that sorts that out :haha: try some nice underwear :thumbup: alittle tease goes along way :haha: jun, im still keepin my fingers crossed for ya lady :hugs:


----------



## foxykins

nothin to report here tho im on my second room to paint now :haha: all good :hugs: tho my temps are flying around so goin to opk tmoz just so i dnt miss it :haha:


----------



## foxykins

ladies u know my chart ff chart it only shows a few stats on here how do i link it so i can see all my stats so i dnt hvae to keep loggin on my site to check it??


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks for directing me to the new thread Pammy!


----------



## foxykins

nm ive sorted it and welcome mrs eddie :happydance: off to paint and entertain kids :haha:


----------



## Juniper1450

Well- brown CM today...af is due today......don't know what to think :(


----------



## babyplzz

Juniper1450 said:


> Well- brown CM today...af is due today......don't know what to think :(

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBinRI

No witches allowed Juniper!! Hope its nothing to worry about! 

An eventful day here. Erins had constipation issues for a solid year now. Been worse lately so went to the docs. xrays show shes so full of poop that its almost all the way to her stomach. huge doses of meds to clean her out have been started. and we have to make an appt at the childrens hospital because shes lost control of her bladder now. All those muscles are obviously connected- andshe may have some muscle damage. All due to her milk allergy reappearing! She was cleared for milk when she was 2! goodness. well as long as we're on the right path now.

Just a few lower back twinges here and there.. thats about it. Not even tender boobs. weird.


----------



## babyplzz

Aww SB, hope she will cure fast:hugs:

Nothing here also, except my nips sensetive just a litle bit, if i squeeze them:shrug:


----------



## SBinRI

No symptoms doesnt mean no bean all of the time.. Just keep .. i donno.. waiting.. lol

im sure she'll be sorted out soon. Mothers instinct knows best ALWAYS! I KNEW something was wrong.. and Ive spoken to the docs.. but what do I know. But I stayed persistent and tried different things on my own..and finally we are doing something about the problem! Just follow your gut when it comes to your kids!


----------



## Juniper1450

Cp is high and soft- and really closed...ewcm mixed with dark red blood- just a little??? Hopefully nothing to worry about


----------



## SBinRI

boooo red stuff!! wonder if you had a chemical........


----------



## babyplzz

Waiting lol SB that's all we do:haha:
Juniper, maybe you have late implantation?!! Stay positive hun:hugs:


----------



## Juniper1450

Maybe I did have a chemical?? I have symptoms and totally had BFP's - now nothing...


----------



## babyplzz

Juniper1450 said:


> Maybe I did have a chemical?? I have symptoms and totally had BFP's - now nothing...

 
:cry:I dunno what to say,....... But i really hope you didn't have a chemical, and everything will be ok hun:hugs:


----------



## SBinRI

truuuue.. could be just random bleeding that many women have during early pregnancy too. 

good god! finding dairy free chocolate is EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## babyplzz

Anyone up for some tea? Relax time before the bed lol
Excited to see what my temps going to show me tomorrow, hope it will stay up:wacko:


----------



## babyplzz

Hmmm, and where's Jadey? i didn't see her after weekends on ?!


----------



## SBinRI

Think she was gonna be gone for more than a week. Saw her on facebook a couple of times but not recently. I miss her tOo. :(

Your temps have been great Baby- I think you're good to go!!! Can't wait til you test!!

Stood up a minute ago and had this achey pulling pain in my uterine area. Ouchy. ?????
Slight cm- and kinda yellowish.. But more dry than anything. Still firm/closed so I'm good. Not much longer for me!!


----------



## babyplzz

Will not test till 13-14 dpo, a lot to wait lol:haha:

Yellowish cm is good,twinges in your uterus can be good too:happydance:
Even i had yellowish creamy cm from my O'day, never dried up this month, boooo not counting anything, just waiting lol


----------



## SBinRI

And waiting. And waiting. And waiting...


----------



## SBinRI

I am sooooo bloated! Feel like if I got stuck with a pin Id pop! My gut is soo big right now! Had to go put on pajama pants to be comfortable!


----------



## Commie

Just tried to be really honest with dh about our relationship. Said I am unhappy with our lovelife and he totally went against me. Feel like a sex obsessed freak right now :( Just want a close intimate relationship. What's wrong with that? :cry:


----------



## Juniper1450

Still bleeding- think I'm out ladies :(


----------



## SBinRI

Oooh Commie... Did dh say you were sex obsessed? Or is that how he made you feel? There's nothing wrong with wanting a close emotional/ intimate relationship. Don't let him or your emotions get the best of you. You are wonderful! I think maybe you should give him (and yourself) some space. You both need it and I'm sure he'll come around. 

Juniper- I am so sorry! Is it full on??


----------



## Juniper1450

No it's still spotting- but same thing happened last cycle- 2 days of spotting then full on


----------



## lynzpraying

Morning ladies, hope things are ok?
Jup how are you today, are you still spoting?
Commie keep your chin up girl, this is such an emotional time and I honestly don't think men realise all the emotions we go through, they are not built like us. Its so hard but try not to let it drive a wedge between you. Talk to us ladies and vent on here, he will soon forget. Hugs
how are you today baby and sb? 
I'm still waiting, no symptoms a bfn yesterday but cp still really high and loads of cm


----------



## babyplzz

Grrr, i hate those guys like that., Commie don't hurt your self for nothing,.:hugs: Take a step back, give it some time.

Juniper, sorry hun for af. Still hoping it's not her.:hugs:

Blah, nothing really to report, i had more Ss up to 6 dpo, now really nothing.,My temps going up, and my bobs feel just little heavier:shrug:
Still that creamy cm, not too much, but it still there. For true, i'm not hoping for anything.:wacko:


----------



## babyplzz

Lunz, when your af due ? high cp and creamy cm it can be a good sign!!


----------



## lynzpraying

I'm due on Monday baby, never dried up at all this month but had no symptoms at all and the bfn really got me down yesterday. I know I was only 10dpo and its still early but have a bad feeling this month, me and oh didn't bd much :-(
all is looking good for you tho, keep those positive thoughts and baby dust


----------



## babyplzz

lynzpraying said:


> I'm due on Monday baby, never dried up at all this month but had no symptoms at all and the bfn really got me down yesterday. I know I was only 10dpo and its still early but have a bad feeling this month, me and oh didn't bd much :-(
> all is looking good for you tho, keep those positive thoughts and baby dust

 
Same here, never dried after O this month, normally i am dry as hell.
bfn it not cool, but also it is to early, stay positive hun, you don't really need a lot of bd lol one time it enough:haha::winkwink: Fx for you:hugs:


----------



## lynzpraying

Thanks baby, keeping my fingers crossed but think I may be going for a bonfire baby instead of a pumpkin lol ;-)


----------



## Pammy31

hey girls... totally got bd last night.... lol


----------



## babyplzz

Pammy31 said:


> hey girls... totally got bd last night.... lol

lol Pammy:haha: good job:winkwink:


----------



## babyplzz

Lynz, pumpkin it not bad too lol I think i went for my rainbow :haha:


----------



## babyplzz

Actually got a dream today lol, witch got me in my dream and i see blood in my underpants, i was so shocked that i wake up:haha:


----------



## Pammy31

i have yellow stretchy cm is that good?


----------



## babyplzz

Yep Pammy, more bd for you lol


----------



## Pammy31

i think dh is too tired....


----------



## Pammy31

:hi: hondavyam


----------



## babyplzz

Pammy31 said:


> :hi: hondavyam

 
???????????? i dont see anyone lol


----------



## babyplzz

Pammy31 said:


> i think dh is too tired....

keep him in form, Pammy, some more massage ? lol:winkwink:


----------



## Pammy31

down the bottom of the page...


----------



## babyplzz

babyplzz said:


> Pammy31 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hondavyam
> 
> 
> ???????????? i dont see anyone lolClick to expand...

ups i see it now lol:haha::haha:


----------



## babyplzz

hondavyam, are you going to join us ? we have interesting crazy girls in here :haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## lynzpraying

Lol go pammy! Keep going, treat your oh to a massage and nice meal, enjoy hun! I like rainbow baby instead don't let your dream bother you, crazy dreams are a good sign!


----------



## SBinRI

Good morning! Temps are still basically the same for me. The last 2 months my temps are up and down- no steady. Was just tryng to find charts like mine that have conceived..


----------



## hondavyam

hi girls I've been following for a while now waiting to see when you all get your bfp. You girls kept me sane when i was ttc baby no 2 but i fell pregnant just before DanO but still like to see how you all are getting on.


----------



## babyplzz

hondavyam said:


> hi girls I've been following for a while now waiting to see when you all get your bfp. You girls kept me sane when i was ttc baby no 2 but i fell pregnant just before DanO but still like to see how you all are getting on.

 
H&H 9 months!!! 
Hope we gonna catch you in little while:winkwink:


----------



## SBinRI

Hi Honda! Ive seen your name over the last couple months. Congrats on the pregnancy! We all have high hopes for some in our group this month. Cant wait to get onto the 1st Tri boards!


----------



## hondavyam

Baby & Sb both your charts look really good. It has to be your time x


----------



## babyplzz

SB, trying to find a chart like mine also, one that conceived, but cant find any, mine is unique:haha::haha::haha: lol


----------



## SBinRI

As long as your temps are going the right way- I think you're fine Baby!! Kinda playing with the idea of getting a cheap $ test today since I'm 4 days past my dip... I don't expect to see a thing but itd be fun if I did!!! Due tomorrow or the next.. And no spotting yet..


----------



## lynzpraying

Do it sb iv high hopes for you and baby this month. I would love to try charting but not sure how I would get round it as oh keeps stressing we are ntnp lol! Will just go for opks and cm again next month then if no luck give it a go? They look complicated tho?


----------



## babyplzz

Yay, some test will not hurt SB!!
I have 6 more days in front of me, till af due, so i think it early for me to test:wacko:


----------



## Pammy31

i hope you girls get preggers soon.


----------



## SBinRI

Lynz- charting is easy. You just enter your info and the chart people set it up for you. I think I'd do it even if ntnp- just to know my cycle better

I got a cheapo test. At Erins gymnastics class now- and holding my pee. Let's see how long I can hold it. I need a nap already!!! And I could really go for a big meal- eggs, sausage, potatoes etc. MMmmmm...

Gonna try and make some dairy free cookies for Erin later...

Hey Baby- you even send that postcard?


----------



## Juniper1450

Well- dumb witch is here :( totally disappointed 

CD 2 for me....not feeling very positive. 

SB- your charts are looking good- u too baby!


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> Lynz- charting is easy. You just enter your info and the chart people set it up for you. I think I'd do it even if ntnp- just to know my cycle better
> 
> I got a cheapo test. At Erins gymnastics class now- and holding my pee. Let's see how long I can hold it. I need a nap already!!! And I could really go for a big meal- eggs, sausage, potatoes etc. MMmmmm...
> 
> Gonna try and make some dairy free cookies for Erin later...
> 
> Hey Baby- you even send that postcard?

Hehe, the card it's flying somewhere to you, don't know how long it will take , i already send it on monday this week:hugs:


----------



## babyplzz

Hmm, was reading about the Alice pregnancy test from eBay, i tested with last time. want to know how accurate they are, it said 10 miu but i think actually they are more then that.:shrug: it is the sticks with blue handle,8 euros/10 dollars for 50 of them. Do any of you tried it??


----------



## foxykins

Juniper1450 said:


> Well- dumb witch is here :( totally disappointed
> 
> CD 2 for me....not feeling very positive.
> 
> SB- your charts are looking good- u too baby!

:hugs: u will get it soon enough in the mean time u can help me paint! :haha:


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Lynz- charting is easy. You just enter your info and the chart people set it up for you. I think I'd do it even if ntnp- just to know my cycle better
> 
> I got a cheapo test. At Erins gymnastics class now- and holding my pee. Let's see how long I can hold it. I need a nap already!!! And I could really go for a big meal- eggs, sausage, potatoes etc. MMmmmm...
> 
> Gonna try and make some dairy free cookies for Erin later...
> 
> Hey Baby- you even send that postcard?

:coffee::coffee::coffee: test :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

I will! Gotta hold the pee!! Its early still so I want to make sure its good and dark so I dont waste a test!


----------



## SBinRI

Still examinging my chart for differences from last month.. Heres an overlay- black is Sept. SOoo different that August! I didnt overlay July because Im positive thats the first month I started ovulating again- and my temps are ALL over while my hormones were stablizing. Looking at those flat temps of mine this month makes me think either theres a bean in there- or my hormones are finally back to normal... Im leaning towards no bean.. but who freakin knows. I dont feel it. I am tired though and gonna put my feet up for a few :sleep:


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> View attachment 493827
> 
> 
> Still examinging my chart for differences from last month.. Heres an overlay- black is Sept. SOoo different that August! I didnt overlay July because Im positive thats the first month I started ovulating again- and my temps are ALL over while my hormones were stablizing. Looking at those flat temps of mine this month makes me think either theres a bean in there- or my hormones are finally back to normal... Im leaning towards no bean.. but who freakin knows. I dont feel it. I am tired though and gonna put my feet up for a few :sleep:

has to be a bean :happydance:


----------



## Newwifey

Hi ladies!
Really sorry to impose on your group but you all seem lovely and I need some girls in my life going through the same stress I am!!
I really hope you all get you bfp soon 
Xxx


----------



## foxykins

Newwifey said:


> Hi ladies!
> Really sorry to impose on your group but you all seem lovely and I need some girls in my life going through the same stress I am!!
> I really hope you all get you bfp soon
> Xxx

stress...geez never had one grey hair since this tcc :haha: and welcome and i hope u get ur bfp soon too:hugs:


----------



## SBinRI

Welcome Wifey!! We love new friends! I think we get all caught up in our crazy that its good to have new girls in here so we dont get too out of control!


----------



## Newwifey

Ha ha thanks! I told myself 3 months ago that I would just see how it goes but it's not that simple is it!? Oh well- 4dpo for me so just waiting it out now! (Although I'd be lying if I said I hadn't already poas!!!)

Where you guys all from anyway? Had this group been around a while? You all seem to know each other well?


----------



## Juniper1450

We've been with eachother in this witch battle for a few months!! I am from Michigan USA!!


----------



## babyplzz

:hi:Newwifey!!!!


----------



## SBinRI

Im in Rhode Island, USA!

Yep! We've been together for a while. I think we all have a good bit of info to help eachother and knowing eachothers stories helps us all cope with life in general.


----------



## foxykins

Newwifey said:


> Ha ha thanks! I told myself 3 months ago that I would just see how it goes but it's not that simple is it!? Oh well- 4dpo for me so just waiting it out now! (Although I'd be lying if I said I hadn't already poas!!!)
> 
> Where you guys all from anyway? Had this group been around a while? You all seem to know each other well?

uk here :wave:


----------



## Newwifey

:hi:babyplzz!

Aah, I'm from near London so a few miles away!!!!


----------



## babyplzz

<------Belgique here!!! 
We are all across the world lol


----------



## Newwifey

Wow! Literally all over the world!!!


----------



## Newwifey

foxykins said:


> Newwifey said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha thanks! I told myself 3 months ago that I would just see how it goes but it's not that simple is it!? Oh well- 4dpo for me so just waiting it out now! (Although I'd be lying if I said I hadn't already poas!!!)
> 
> Where you guys all from anyway? Had this group been around a while? You all seem to know each other well?
> 
> uk here :wave:Click to expand...

:hi:foxykins!


----------



## foxykins

Newwifey said:


> :hi:babyplzz!
> 
> Aah, I'm from near London so a few miles away!!!!

train away from me im in blackpool! :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

You guys should all MEET!!! Its nuts that youre all somewhat close. Juniper is the closest to me- but still halfway across the country!


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> You guys should all MEET!!! Its nuts that youre all somewhat close. Juniper is the closest to me- but still halfway across the country!

still a fair distance for me tho i woould if we got preggers around the same time :thumbup: still got days til i ov :coffee: hurry up already :happydance: still painting away here ive now nearly finished my kitchen glossin not doin too bad at all and its great for passin the time at this rate il be painting my neighbours house while im waiting for :baby: hehe


----------



## lynzpraying

Hi newwifey! Welcome!
I'm from sunny York 
sb you really need to test, baby dust and fingers crossed for you!
Foxy how's the painting coming on?


----------



## SBinRI

I know I know... Just trying to hold it. I checked a bit ago and it was super pale.. didnt wanna waste the test. May just wait for FMU if I dont see any spotting before then.


----------



## Newwifey

So exciting that you're testing soon!


----------



## babyplzz

I Holding breath for you SB!!:hugs:


----------



## SBinRI

I dont feel it -so dont hold your breath too long!!


----------



## Newwifey

SBinRI said:


> I dont feel it -so dont hold your breath too long!!

Sending you positive thoughts!


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> I dont feel it -so dont hold your breath too long!!

:haha::haha:just say it, i went all blu from not breathing lol:haha:
Another day of waiting ?!:dohh:


----------



## babyplzz

Just got my humor back, lol i been so bitchy with my hubby last 4 days,:blush: except in the mornings lol Poor boy:kiss:


----------



## SBinRI

Yeah think Ill TRY and wait...one more day can only increase my odds of seeing that elusive 2nd line...

I think you should test too Baby. Aside from our LPs- we are almost completely in synch- temp dips etc


----------



## babyplzz

:test: Scared:nope::haha: i'm gonna wait a little:blush:


----------



## Newwifey

:dust::dust::dust:

Good luck!!!


----------



## Juniper1450

Someone needs to make all our effort worth it!!! SB and Baby I'm counting on you!!!!


----------



## foxykins

im going to refuse to bd if u dont test soon sb :haha: and linz the painting is going good :thumbup: wanted all downstairs redone for crimo and concidering im doing it alone im doing great :thumbup: OH cnt help becos he has a nerve disorder and its currently being looked into just glad he can bd tho :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

OMG. No I didn't test so don't get all excited. I had to run to the bathroom- and lost my lunch.. But not by throwing up. And now like more than an hour later I've got huge huge waves of dizzy and nausea and boobs got all tingly - all at the same time...


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> OMG. No I didn't test so don't get all excited. I had to run to the bathroom- and lost my lunch.. But not by throwing up. And now like more than an hour later I've got huge huge waves of dizzy and nausea and boobs got all tingly - all at the same time...

test test :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kiwi4545

I love the name! I hope we all have luck!


----------



## foxykins

Kiwi4545 said:


> I love the name! I hope we all have luck!

thank you and :hi: and u too!


----------



## SBinRI

Hi Kiwi! I hope so too!

Foxy-I will! Lets see what tomorrows temps bring first. Even though Ive got a cheap test Id rather not waste it just to have af show...


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Hi Kiwi! I hope so too!
> 
> Foxy-I will! Lets see what tomorrows temps bring first. Even though Ive got a cheap test Id rather not waste it just to have af show...

awww :cry: k i have loads of them here i could just test for the fun of it :haha: just doin opk at the moment tho


----------



## Juniper1450

Getting excited for u SB!! Welcome kiwi! Are you staying with us ?? I like new friends!!!


----------



## Juniper1450

Hmmmm, CD2...........this sucks.


Waiting and waiting and waiting to O......


----------



## Juniper1450

Just drank a few glasses of wine :wine: and had a cry fest. 
:cry:


----------



## Pammy31

let it out babe... we all need a cry...


----------



## missloopy

hey girls! hubby is at work late & the kiddo is in bed, so i've just been catching up on the boards here. i have been just wiped out for the last week, and no idea why. i'm guessing i've been fighting off some early schoolyear cooties that the kid brought home to me, but who knows. tummy has been a little cranky for the past week, and every time i sit down at the computer i nod off lol.

been bd at least every other day since af left, and opk had a pale line today, so maybe coming up on O. earlier than last month, but i've been taking vitamins and vitex, so perhaps it's helping to shorten that first phase. cm has been creamy, but no ewcm yet.

anyhoo, crashing out, but wanted to say hi & that i am rooting for you all!!!


----------



## babyplzz

Morning ladies!!:coffee:
Someone really need to test lol, and hope for some bfps in here:baby:

Had no real difference in temp today, it went down 0.01. No symptoms here, except my bb, they got sore muscles, from the side of belly, down. When i touch it it really uncomfortable, and they hot :shrug:But that can be also pms symptome:wacko: booo. i also dried a little, still have creamy cm, but a lot less i had before. So, waiting and waiting lol


----------



## Pammy31

miss loopy monitor your body closly on vitex. i had to drop my dosage... i ended up eith a mid cycle bleed.


----------



## lynzpraying

Morning all! And a big welcome to kiwi!
SB you really need to test today, good luck and loads of baby dust!
Chin up Jup, let it all out. A good cry is good for you. Hugs
looking good for you too baby, when are you testing? 
Any joy on the opks yet foxy?
I'm just the same today, no symptoms and no af


----------



## babyplzz

Hi Lynz!!
Dunno really when i am going to test, my af due 17/10 or 18/10, i'm scared to test, i will wait i think dont want see a bfn again:nope:

When your af due ?


----------



## foxykins

lynzpraying said:


> Morning all! And a big welcome to kiwi!
> SB you really need to test today, good luck and loads of baby dust!
> Chin up Jup, let it all out. A good cry is good for you. Hugs
> looking good for you too baby, when are you testing?
> Any joy on the opks yet foxy?
> I'm just the same today, no symptoms and no af

opk are ok gettin darker so mega bd the this next week i cnt miss the egg! while im waiting im now painting my kitchen ceiling :haha: when u due ur af? hope she buggers off and leaves ya alone! :growlmad:


----------



## SBinRI

Morning all! Temps upaa teeny bit today- and no spotting that I can see. DH had the nerve to wake when I did so I peed in a cup. Dont wanna test with everyone here. Ill need time to deal with results- no matter what they are. Pee is SUPER dark though so yay!


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Morning all! Temps upaa teeny bit today- and no spotting that I can see. DH had the nerve to wake when I did so I peed in a cup. Dont wanna test with everyone here. Ill need time to deal with results- no matter what they are. Pee is SUPER dark though so yay!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyplzz

suspense is killing me, Fx for you SB!!


----------



## SBinRI

Thanks! Nate and Lily just left for the day. Im feeling pretty queasy. Just checked cp and its high/firm/closed. Cant find the test I got (wtf??) so Im going to get an FRER at the store this AM. Still got my fmu in a cup. Im leaving for the store in a couple minutes and should probably be home in an hour or so. Ill test as SOON as Im back and let you all know!!!


----------



## lynzpraying

Don't blame you baby, hold out as long as possible bfns are awful, and your looking so good so far 
Get busy foxy, the painting can wait til you catch that egg, it will get you through the 2ww!
Are you back yet sb?
My af due Monday


----------



## SBinRI

Just leaving store. Home in 25 mins


----------



## SBinRI

I donno if this is an evap or a faint line. They were out of FRERs at the store :(


----------



## SBinRI

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=60573

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=60572


----------



## Warby

Looks positive to me! Woot!


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> I donno if this is an evap or a faint line. They were out of FRERs at the store :(
> View attachment 494573

I Hope its faint positive, SB!!:hugs:


----------



## foxykins

evap pink on them? cos what i see is a pink line :thumbup:


----------



## foxykins

demanding a diff test :coffee: :haha:


----------



## lynzpraying

Ooh looking good SB


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey SB, looks really promising. Maybe wait until tomorrow morning and take another with FMU.

Baby, your temps look really awesome too! I have my FX for you.

Juniper, sorry that you are so down right now. I was like that a few cycles ago after I got AF and two of my friends both announed their pregnancies. Sending you big :hugs:!


----------



## SBinRI

I think so too.. Im questioning their sensitivity now- and looking it up online. Some people say 100miu- others 25miu. I just need to go to a diff store and find FRER


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> I think so too.. Im questioning their sensitivity now- and looking it up online. Some people say 100miu- others 25miu. I just need to go to a diff store and find FRER

when will u retest? so hoping this is it for u got everything crossed just not my legs need em for bd :haha::haha:


----------



## SBinRI

Levi JUST went down for his nap so I cant run out to the store yet.. Whichnis fine. I peed when I got home so I need to save it up again now.


----------



## SBinRI

And I still have one of those same tests so I can use it FMU


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> And I still have one of those same tests so I can use it FMU

you know that test wil be talkin to u by tonight...use me! use meeee!! :haha: its great that by the time u ladies have tested i ovulate which means theres always sumit going on :haha: do u feel any different? i never felt pregnant only when a few weeks went by then i new by my bbs u just know with them dont you.


----------



## SBinRI

I want to say- Yes- I feel it.. But I dont want to get excited and then have my heart broken. I reeeaaally just dont know. Im dizzy/ queasy like I was with Erin and Levi.. but I just dont know. Im reading about the stupid tests I bought and not seein gmuch good. Everyone has issues- and I think its the +- design.


----------



## SBinRI

Jadey is back! she should be on soon!!


----------



## SBinRI

Decided Im no gonna buy more tests.. Either I wil get a better result in the morning- or af will arrive.. No point in dropping more $ down the drain...


----------



## foxykins

ok well good luck for tmoz morning. need to ask you guys a question about cm (tmi alert) so ive never rlly seen any not until now so when i went to the loo before i had clear, stringy, stretchy cm now when i looked it up it said thats fertile but im only cd9 so that cant be right? took opk yesterday was neg prob wil do one again later just incase but i find it hard to figure out this cm stuff it looks the damn same to me :haha: not goin to take any chances to bd it is :haha:


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> Decided Im no gonna buy more tests.. Either I wil get a better result in the morning- or af will arrive.. No point in dropping more $ down the drain...

Good decision, i am with you!!:thumbup:
The only difference, i am scared lol that's why i dont buy any test, well if i look around at home, i will probably find one:haha: but i leave it till af due:wacko:


----------



## babyplzz

Foxy, ewcm can take place 2 to 3 days before you O.
That's what i know anyway.


----------



## babyplzz

have a look in here there some pictures also.

https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc


or, go to www.babycenter.com detecting ovulation part.


----------



## SBinRI

Foxy- sounds fertile!!


----------



## foxykins

ok wel it looks like the egg one so im guessin i should bd from now til after ov hmm thats days away tho :haha: ty bby that was most helpful :hugs:


----------



## foxykins

im thinkin that now sb so watch my bd explode this week :haha: think the tablets worked sb not seen this before :thumbup:


----------



## jadey_fae

Hello ladies!!!!! OMG I have missed u all so much.... I broke my phone on the second day away so I had no internet access. :wacko:

I've just read through ALL the posts from the last thread and this one.

Someone give me good news. The witch has arrived for me, bang on cue. I'm cycle day 3/4 now. Feeling like my body is a bit useless tbh and think I may have to have another cervical dilation as the doc said the hole/entrance to my cervix is so small which may not be helping those sperm out :( But on the other hand surely if it's big enough to bleed from?...

Baby - I love ur pic and ur chart looks great!

SB - I hope Erin is ok. I agree about going with your gut instinct when it comes to your kids! And OMG is that the start of a BFP I see???? :happydance:

Sorry to hear about ur tests Juniper, hope ur ok. :hugs:

Hi Commie! :hi:


----------



## babyplzz

Hi Jadey! We missed you lots:hugs:
I am so sorry af got you:cry::hugs:

I'm thinking i am next for af, no feeling and no symptoms at all:shrug::cry:
Hope at least SB will get her bfp this month:happydance:


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> Hi Jadey! We missed you lots:hugs:
> I am so sorry af got you:cry::hugs:
> 
> I'm thinking i am next for af, no feeling and no symptoms at all:shrug::cry:
> Hope at least SB will get her bfp this month:happydance:

ur temps look good also tho so dnt count urself out yet :happydance:


----------



## babyplzz

Thank you Foxy!!

I am only 11 dpo, 5 days to go but.........booo, i just feel normal:shrug::coffee:


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> Thank you Foxy!!
> 
> I am only 11 dpo, 5 days to go but.........booo, i just feel normal:shrug::coffee:

well ive read so many time on here that they felt normal and thought af was cming but she dint so keep ya chin up! want us all to get our bfp before christmas! aww how lovely would that be. cant help but think bout bein preg again cos i just cant wait :cry:


----------



## jadey_fae

could be a good sign baby! Ur temps do look good!


----------



## foxykins

welcome back jade :hi: im off for abit think i might go and jump on OH as the time seems right :haha: shattered tho from all this painting just wana sleep :growlmad: but if needs must!


----------



## Juniper1450

Hey! Wow I missed a lot this morning!!! When I'm on at night you guys are all sleeping!! 

Feeling better today. Just sick of this stupid red stuff....it's like a double whammy- hey you aren't having a baby, and your going to have horrible cramps for 4 days! Yay 

SB- get another test! I have a FRER you can have!! I wish I could drop it off at your house! How far is RI from MI? Lol

Baby- temps
Look amazing

And jadey- we are both in cd 3! Lets catch that eggy together


----------



## SBinRI

Checked cp and saw some dark red ... boo


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> Checked cp and saw some dark red ... boo

OMG......I hate that part!!!!:wacko:
Maybe it's late IB !??[-o<[-o<


----------



## SBinRI

I doubt it . Had temp dip 5 days ago. Hopefully there's no more.


----------



## Pammy31

keep me informed... i think you are utd


----------



## SBinRI

utd?


----------



## Pammy31

up the duff... preggers... off to bed now sb...3am here.


----------



## babyplzz

lmao, found that,for up the duff:haha:

https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/397300.html :happydance:


----------



## foxykins

Pammy31 said:


> keep me informed... i think you are utd

lmao not heard that saying for years :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

Lol so funny. Headache now. Trying to feed kids so I can bring theirs to Necklaces house for thecweekend.


----------



## jadey_fae

haha, me neither foxykins! SB- whats happening? ur not due ur AF just yet are you?


----------



## jadey_fae

Baby- when are u going to test?


----------



## jadey_fae

I need to start temping again in the morn.... I'm not sure if I'm cd3 or 4? I had a lot of brown blood but a lot more than just spotting. Do I count that as cd1? Or the next day when it went red?


----------



## foxykins

hmm my temps look freaky does anyone else think that? :haha: up n down up and down looks like my temps are bd also :haha:


----------



## jadey_fae

my temps tend to be a bit up and down. Do u temp at the same time every morn? When do u normally O? If ur temp stays high FF will probs give u crosschairs?


----------



## babyplzz

jadey_fae said:


> Baby- when are u going to test?

Never:haha::haha: I'm gonna wait my af due date:sulk::haha:


----------



## babyplzz

If i can lol:wacko:


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> my temps tend to be a bit up and down. Do u temp at the same time every morn? When do u normally O? If ur temp stays high FF will probs give u crosschairs?

last temp was done later in the day becos i forgot to do it :haha: and i think around cd13-14 usually tho i have gone earlier and ive only jusy started using ff this month so looks abit weird to me :haha:


----------



## babyplzz

jadey_fae said:


> my temps tend to be a bit up and down. Do u temp at the same time every morn? When do u normally O? If ur temp stays high FF will probs give u crosschairs?

Yes, temp every morning at the same time!!
Set your FF to advanced, ad when your temp will jump, not less than 0.3, then that means that you O the day before temp jump.
CD1, it when you have more than spotting, heavy or medium.

That's how it works, if i am not wrong:winkwink:


----------



## babyplzz

If you forget to temp, you better skip that day and just note it.


----------



## jadey_fae

foxykins said:


> jadey_fae said:
> 
> 
> my temps tend to be a bit up and down. Do u temp at the same time every morn? When do u normally O? If ur temp stays high FF will probs give u crosschairs?
> 
> last temp was done later in the day becos i forgot to do it :haha: and i think around cd13-14 usually tho i have gone earlier and ive only jusy started using ff this month so looks abit weird to me :haha:Click to expand...

hmmmm, stick with it and see what happens. Try using the BBT adjuster if u temp earlier or later than usual.


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> If you forget to temp, you better skip that day and just note it.

yh was not goin to count that one also just hope im not ov early again like the other weird month. goin to opk in a hour just so i know for sure


----------



## SBinRI

After is due either today or tomorrow for me. No real cramps etc and still just red if I check cp.


----------



## BooLuv1

I will never catch up w u guys hahaha I've been Orlando w my family taking care of my nices n nephew n the new baby soo I've been busy for the past week . I have the same symptoms as last mth so I dnt think any of it bc is bc of the pill the only new thing is that I've been getting dizzy out of nowhere for the past two days but idk what to make of it how r u girls ?!


----------



## BooLuv1

babyplzz said:


> have a look in here there some pictures also.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc
> 
> 
> or, go to www.babycenter.com detecting ovulation part.

Omg that creamy cervical discharge made me gag iuck idk y lol


----------



## BooLuv1

SBinRI said:


> I donno if this is an evap or a faint line. They were out of FRERs at the store :(
> View attachment 494573

Omg I see it!!!!:happydance:


----------



## SBinRI

Hey Boo! How's Florida this time if year? 
I'm stalking my cp. No red at the last check. :)


----------



## BooLuv1

Sounds good sb I hope the witch doesn't come for u ! Florida is nice just super hot and between taking care of my 2dogs (which my pup English bulldog is like taking care of a 3yr old kid) n my nieces n nephew I haven't had time for myself lol. I try to catch up last time w u guys but I gave up lol


----------



## Juniper1450

Welcome back boo! Jadey- doesn't your cycle start at the first sign of blood?? If not then I'm only cd 2...

SB I have everything crossed for you.....this has to be your bfp! 

Baby when is af due? I wish you'd test already!


----------



## Longing4three

I had a good chuckle about the witch. :) I hope I don't count as one now for invading. 
You seem like a tight knit group...do you all know each other or just grew close through this forum? 
I just joined and was looking for a group like this, but I will bust out if this private :)
Wishing you all luck with your baby journeys.


----------



## Pammy31

you are more than welcome...


----------



## Longing4three

Just curious...how soon do you start testing if you are going to test before AF? I have randomly tested a day or 2 before I expected AF, but never really thought about it. I'm probably setting myself up for disappointment but I have a good feeling this month. AF is due 22/10 on a 33 day cycle. I'm currently in my 6th cycle of TTC, but have been TTC since 6wks PP (wishfully) while BFing and didn't see AF until my daughter was almost 6 months. 
Just to give a brief rundown...I have 2 daughters 3.5yrs and 11months. First was conceived after 3.5yrs of NTNP and second was conceived after nearly 1 year of TTC. We started right away TTC after my second since I was hoping for them to be close in age and in case I was in the boat I am currently paddling.


----------



## Pammy31

have you thought about charting your temps to see when and if you are ovulating... to pinpoint closest time to BD.


----------



## babyplzz

Morning!!!

Welcom Long:hi:

My temp went down boooooooooo:cry::shrug:


----------



## missloopy

babyplzz said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> Welcom Long:hi:
> 
> My temp went down boooooooooo:cry::shrug:

:hugs:
i was catching up on posts and getting excited for you & saw it drop when i clicked the next page. lame.


----------



## babyplzz

:hugs:
Hope it will jump again up:wacko:


----------



## missloopy

babyplzz said:


> :hugs:
> Hope it will jump again up:wacko:

 me too!!! :hugs:


i am still feeling like a truck ran over me. my sleep schedule is all out of whack. i have been getting enough sleep that i should be okay, but then i get SO TIRED that i have to nap... and then it screws up falling asleep later. avoiding caffiene makes it hard not to give in to the nap too! plus then i wake up late and don't temp... so lots of dotted lines this month.

we were supposed to have dinner guests tonight, and i can't say i am disappointed they weren't able to make it! too tired to be a good hostess. they did miss out on some amazing soup though... i am so excited for fall!

watery CM today and a faint line on the OPK, so i should BD... but it's hard to muster the energy. i will probably wake DH up for a quick one before i go to sleep though... better safe than sorry since i am guessing i will O soonish.


----------



## babyplzz

Better safe than sorry:thumbup: Totally agree!!

I gave up caffeine, i voted for Decaf, it works pretty well!!


----------



## Pammy31

i still smoke but cut down and only have 1or2 coffees a day.


----------



## babyplzz

Pammy31 said:


> i still smoke but cut down and only have 1or2 coffees a day.

I had bad time to give up the smoke:wacko:, but electronic false cigaret helped me alot:happydance: Now, i have only them, if i need to hold something in my hands., and there 0 nicotine!!


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning lovely ladies!

Hi Boo! :)

Juniper - I think your supposed to go from the day u have a red flow, don't count spotting? Not sure though.......

Baby - they haven''t gone below the cover line, it's good. They are still very high!

Where's Commie? (Shouts loudly?!)

SB - has the red stopped? Are u testing again today?


----------



## babyplzz

Thank you jadey, i hope it will stay below the cover line:wacko:
I am not positive at all, last couple of days, just leaving it to nature.

You started temp again , yay:thumbup:


----------



## SBinRI

I'm awake! My temp barely went down. My other 2 months charting I plummeted the day after was due even if I ddint bleed til late in the day. I don't know what to think. It's more like pink now instead of red. I'm just gonna wait and see what happens


----------



## SBinRI

Baby· your temps are well above cover .. no stress!


----------



## babyplzz

Your temp also look good SB:thumbup: Hope it stays up for both of us:hugs:


----------



## jadey_fae

pink is better than red!


----------



## SBinRI

Just went to the bathroom and expected af... but no. Checked cp and shes high/firm/closed.. gonna go stalk my charts AGAIN...


----------



## babyplzz

Hmm, don't want do hopes up,,,but after i checked my notes, apparently i had cramps past cycle before af from 11 to 13 dpo., i am 12 dpo today and no cramps yet:shrug: high/ medium, soft and slightly open cp today:wacko:
I am so, blaaah!!

And where's katherine!? It a while that i didn't see her in line!:shrug:


----------



## SBinRI

me too baby! I was just looking and yes- tho I usually have an 11/12 day lp- Im on cd12- no cramps etc. I DO usually spot a day or so before af but I dont get it- I havent had longer than 12 days before since Ive charted. And I wouldve spotted already normally. Im NOT GONNA TEST!! Just wanna wait and see...


----------



## babyplzz

I'm either not going to test, i'm better wait and see her ugly face, then see another bfn:nope:


----------



## Commie

:hi: hey all. Sorry I've not been on for a bit. Been super stressed due to all the arguing with DH. I think it's sorted now but still stressing about not DTD enough. I need to accept that the most I'm ever going to get out of him is NTNP. It could take forever to conceive this way but I gotta deal with it.


----------



## jadey_fae

things are looking good for u SB and Baby!


----------



## jadey_fae

Commie - What have u guys been arguing about?


----------



## foxykins

morning :hi:


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning Foxy!


----------



## foxykins

Hm think im goin to find it hard to figure out my temp chart it rlly does seem to have gone crazy :haha: sb n bby come on ladies u got to get ur bfp with temps like this surely :happydance: feel ill today tho i think its cos of all the decorating ive been doing i feel like crap :growlmad:


----------



## Commie

Jadey - mainly about the whole ttc thing. I really want to try properly but he just wants to stick with ntnp. He says he can only dtd when he feels like it (which is about twice a month by the way) and won't consider timing things because it will put him off sex altogether. I don't think I'll ever get pregnant this way. Even when people are really trying they don't find it easy so what chance do we have when we barely dtd at all. I feel so frustrated right now but arguing about it is just making it worse so I need to just accept it and get on with life. I just want this so much and I'm so worried it will never happen.


----------



## babyplzz

Commie, i think you should take it easy, if thats all he can do now ntnp, give it some time hun:hugs:Hoping, with the time, he will understand how you feel about it!
Anyway, you don't have choice., :wacko:there's no point to arguing all the time for the same thing:shrug: Be strong hun, and you will get what you want:hugs:


----------



## SBinRI

Twice a month?!?! I don't think I could handle that... even if we weren't ttc. Still just pink cm. Think she's just gonna make a sneak attack on me. Still queasy but that's it for symptoms.


----------



## jadey_fae

Commie. My OH is the same. I can't tell him about when I Ovulate, smep, charting, timing, OPKS etc.... He freaks out and says it's a real turn off too! I have to make him think it's kinda spontaneous ( but it really isn't) and by the end of the fertile period to me it just feels like Robot sex.
You may find the relaxed approach works for u. Most people who are not trying end up pregnant very quickly it seems!
I feel ur frustration hun. Massive hugs.


----------



## jadey_fae

Good advice Babyplzz


----------



## Juniper1450

CD3. Testing nov 13th. That's soooooooo far away!!!!!!!!!!!

Decided not to temp again- and I'm not testing til af due- and I'm NOT stressing- not doing SMEP again....just going to let it be.

It will happen when it happens....I need to have fun and can't waste my life worrying about when ill have a baby. There is a babe up there for me, but I need to practice the power of patience and acceptance. 

Sorry for the ramble- I needed to vent!


----------



## jadey_fae

wow Juniper! Good will power! You will still be here with us though right?


----------



## Commie

Exactly SB!! It's not that he doesn't want to do ANYTHING, we do other stuff besides the 2 bonks a month lol!!! But I'd rather we were doing the baby making deed rather than the other stuff during my fertile period, if you get my drift! 

Jadey and baby - you are right, I do need to chill out about the whole thing. I am trying. Really really hard. Thanks for the advice girls :)


----------



## jadey_fae

I wish I could chill the hell out!


----------



## Juniper1450

Of course I will be jadey!!!! I'm not going anywhere- u r my girls!


----------



## foxykins

commie it only takes one ickle sperm for u to get :baby: so try not to stress or worry about it theres just no point. one day soon one sperm will get thru cos it really is only a matter of time :thumbup: goes for all of us :hugs:


----------



## lynzpraying

Hi ladies hope your all ok?
The witch crept up on me early, gutted :-( hope you don't mind if I stick around for part 5? Cd1 for me again boo


----------



## babyplzz

Was taking my mind off, and looking a little through the youtube found that funny stuff: 52 Secrets in Google Earth :dohh: OMG

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWdz_pWYNzY&feature=related


----------



## babyplzz

Right now, having some pincement in my right ovary, (pms?) but it not like cramps!? ......omg, and it going down to my right foot:shrug:
I am so bloated now, like i am 2 months prego lol


----------



## jadey_fae

ooooooh exciting baby!


----------



## babyplzz

I am not excited at all :wacko:maybe that's just af say '' I am in my way'' ?!:cry: I don't know what to think anymore, except waiting and seeing:wacko:
i went thru all google, cp, temp, cm,symptoms...and of course nothing is sure lol and for everyone is different:dohh: blah, 13 dpo tomorrow, we will see:shrug:


----------



## foxykins

hey ladies, 
i just took a opk with very light urine and it was a blazing positive on cd10? im concerned why im ovulating so early anyone know if this is ok?


----------



## SBinRI

I think it's fine Foxy. Just a shorter cycle of sitting! On last check I didn't even have pink cm. I'll check again shortly. Still no cramps etc. Hmm..


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> I think it's fine Foxy. Just a shorter cycle of sitting! On last check I didn't even have pink cm. I'll check again shortly. Still no cramps etc. Hmm..

hope so :shrug: so i guess thats me and conceive plus for the next 2 days then :haha: so glad we had been bd days before so thats covered also :haha: and i hope one of u ladies get ur bfp while this lady works damn hard it tonight :blush:


----------



## foxykins

btw when r u and bby due af?? showed oh the opk and he was like darn better get to it then lady :haha:


----------



## jadey_fae

It's fine foxykins - u will probs O in the next couple of days. So CD10-CD-13, very normal if u are having a shorter cycle. How long are they normally?


----------



## jadey_fae

SB do u have any gut feelings?


----------



## SBinRI

I'm due yest/ today. Spotting is back but only when check cp. I say af is coming. I was due yesterday or today..


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> It's fine foxykins - u will probs O in the next couple of days. So CD10-CD-13, very normal if u are having a shorter cycle. How long are they normally?

28cd so u might b right i shud be ok usually ov like cd13


----------



## SBinRI

Just dropping in.. guess almost everyone is sleeping. Pink is back but not even when I wipe. This is highly unusual. Can't wait to temp in the morning.


----------



## Pammy31

Fx'ed SB.... I have had a nearly pos opk this morning... so I am thinking late ov! :hi: everyone...

Commie give DH some time...


----------



## Pammy31

foxykins said:


> jadey_fae said:
> 
> 
> my temps tend to be a bit up and down. Do u temp at the same time every morn? When do u normally O? If ur temp stays high FF will probs give u crosschairs?
> 
> last temp was done later in the day becos i forgot to do it :haha: and i think around cd13-14 usually tho i have gone earlier and ive only jusy started using ff this month so looks abit weird to me :haha:Click to expand...

one of the ladies in another thread I chat in had temps like yours and she is 4 weeks now!!


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning girls. I can't wait to see SB and Baby's temps!


----------



## babyplzz

Morning chicks!!!

13 dpo ,Temp, little up today, 0 symptoms:shrug:

How's everyone?


----------



## Pammy31

i think i caught the eggy... 3 opks positive dark as hell... just bded... temps are looking good baby and sb


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies,

well went bd mad :haha: sb n bby fingers crossed for ya! pam looks like ur bd with me as well :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

Mine don't look good anymore.... still just the pink cm though I am starting to feel cramps. Oh damn. Ok on to the next.


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Mine don't look good anymore.... still just the pink cm though I am starting to feel cramps. Oh damn. Ok on to the next.

oh no :hugs:


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> Mine don't look good anymore.... still just the pink cm though I am starting to feel cramps. Oh damn. Ok on to the next.

OMG:hugs:

Well, i am next i think:wacko:


----------



## babyplzz

Next month i hit 30 years, i want the best present in my life, a :bfp:Please:blush:


----------



## foxykins

hmm so before i ov i shud get a dip in temp? so i got a pos last night yet theres no dip on my chart?!?!? :shrug: anyone know whats going with my temps cos im lookin at all ur temp charts and i see urs but mine is erm :shrug:


----------



## foxykins

also i dnt know if anyone has used this conceive plus but we did last night and lol it was soooo funny. i bought the applicater ones so OH had to put it in me and i couldnt stop giggling. then you have to wait 10 mins which he was not happy about at all! :haha: it felt like cerment in there :haha: but hey if it does the job :thumbup: so goin to be using it every month as my cm is abit better but could still use a hand. will bve using it for the next 2 nights then its time to :coffee: again


----------



## foxykins

also last night i got my tarot read online and the first card well infact all of them but mainly the first card said about already being pregnant or approching pregnancy so im hoping there right!!


----------



## SBinRI

Not everyone gets a pre o dip..

Wtf is going on. Still just pink. And any cramp is gone..


----------



## SBinRI

Can't wait to temp tomorrow


----------



## babyplzz

Question, Anyone hear about FertilAid ??
Apparently it comes from US, it natural supplement for men and women!?


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> Question, Anyone hear about FertilAid ??
> Apparently it comes from US, it natural supplement for men and women!?

yh think its like preseed n conceive plus all do same thing


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Not everyone gets a pre o dip..
> 
> Wtf is going on. Still just pink. And any cramp is gone..

i was like that last month just hope she dont cme for you :thumbup:


----------



## babyplzz

foxykins said:


> babyplzz said:
> 
> 
> Question, Anyone hear about FertilAid ??
> Apparently it comes from US, it natural supplement for men and women!?
> 
> yh think its like preseed n conceive plus all do same thingClick to expand...

It's tablets, like vitamins!!


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> Question, Anyone hear about FertilAid ??
> Apparently it comes from US, it natural supplement for men and women!?

oh its a vitamin :haha:


----------



## foxykins

thought it might b a lub but google says otherwise :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

I think it's basically just a prenatal vitamin Baby


----------



## babyplzz

So i got that site, which explains it https://www.fertilaid.com/

And, i got lots positive temoignage on, but there also, those who say that FertilAid is not good if you have regular cycle:shrug:
Hmm, interesting.


----------



## babyplzz

So, just checked BnB for it, and there one lady say, that she had bad experience with it:shrug:
My idea was, to try it if there nothing this month, but that one person, cut all excitement lol:wacko:


----------



## Pammy31

baby your temps are great... SB looks like the :witch: sorry babe... i hope i caught the eggy i have a 4th pos dark opk i have never had them as dark as the test line...


----------



## Juniper1450

Hi ladies- sorry SB- on to the darn next with me......I'm so over the witch


----------



## babyplzz

Woohoo, Pammy Fx for you hun!!
Hope you did good job this month:kiss:


----------



## Pammy31

thank you sweety... i am heading to have a shower then bed... 10pm here and have to get up at 5 am


----------



## Commie

SB boo for witch! Sick of that witch appearing where she's not welcome! 

Baby, your temps do look great. I really hope you get your BFP! Excited for you :)

Think I'm getting close to O already. Had wet cm been busy, I'm pleased to say! Feeling hopeful this cycle :)


----------



## babyplzz

Commie said:


> SB boo for witch! Sick of that witch appearing where she's not welcome!
> 
> Baby, your temps do look great. I really hope you get your BFP! Excited for you :)
> 
> Think I'm getting close to O already. Had wet cm been busy, I'm pleased to say! Feeling hopeful this cycle :)

Thank you Commie,!
My best wishes to you, hope you will get bfp this month, one spontaneous bfp :hugs:


----------



## babyplzz

SB, there's no flow yet, you still in!!
Don't leave me in this waiting time lol:hugs:

:gun::gun::gun: :af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## SBinRI

I fully expect her to come. Just weird tha t she hadn't yet and my l.p. is so long this time. I'll die ignorant my temps are still up tomorrow and I'm stuck in limbo


----------



## jadey_fae

woaaaaaaaaaaah. I missed alot today.
SB are u still in?
Foxykins - not everyone gets an O dip. I didn't.
Baby - is it still looking good for u?
Commie - Get BDing
Pammy - Hope u caught the egg!


----------



## babyplzz

SB, stuck in limbo with bfp yes, Yes i am with you lol
we can be ignorant, that's ok :haha:

Jadey, i am still in lol 3 days till AF:wacko:


----------



## SBinRI

Still just pink cm.. still no cramps. Still exhausted. Maybe bd tonite will "knock it loose"


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Still just pink cm.. still no cramps. Still exhausted. Maybe bd tonite will "knock it loose"

thats what i do seems to work tho i dnt want it too :haha:


----------



## Commie

Fingers crossed it won't SB!


----------



## SBinRI

I never had spotting with my kids so the fact there's even spots tells me BFN... I was on the pill with them so obviously things are different. Waiting and waiting and waiting....


----------



## Juniper1450

Here still just nothing to report


----------



## babyplzz

SB, all pregnancies are different, if you didn't get spotting before, maybe you et it now:winkwink:

No changes here, still high cp, had some pinching in my pelvic area, but that's it:shrug:


----------



## Commie

SB - I guess you'll know one way or another tomorrow. Hate all the waiting, it's so frustrating.


----------



## foxykins

one of us have to get our bfp soooooooooooooon! just so it gives us the will to go on :haha: im srsly thinking more about iui the longer it takes :coffee: sick of the waiting game now im having one of them moments :dohh:


----------



## babyplzz

Foxy, how old are you hun?
maybe it is early thinking about iui ? give some ttc time, 4 months ttc it's not much...!:shrug:


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> Foxy, how old are you hun?
> maybe it is early thinking about iui ? give some ttc time, 4 months ttc it's not much...!:shrug:

me 36, oh 42 and im only saying this becos of the 13yrs ntnp i know im only on 4th month of tcc but with my past record im thinking maybe a need a helping hand :shrug: we have very healthy sx life, always have so i keep thinkin no way have i missed my window in them yrs.


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> Foxy, how old are you hun?
> maybe it is early thinking about iui ? give some ttc time, 4 months ttc it's not much...!:shrug:

doc said to try for 6 months then go back due to my age and so on but im just thinkin sod it go straight to iui as my tests came back fine oh is goin for a sperm one but becos we have kids they wont do very much for me.


----------



## foxykins

what would u do if u was me? cos im just feeling a tad lost today i dnt know why i guess we all get them days :cry:


----------



## babyplzz

Foxy,talk to your Dr. first do some analise.


----------



## Juniper1450

So my AF usually lasts 6-7 days.....she's gone already and just got her on Thursday ???

Thoughts?:dohh:


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> Foxy,talk to your Dr. first do some analise.

i did before we went to tcc. she said because we have children there is only a few tests they can do and the rest we would have to pay for. iui and ivf are not available to me. i shall wait til he gets the sperm results back and take it to the 6 months like she said then go back but tbh i dnt think theres much they will do as they have ran most tests. gah this drives me mad :dohh: even OH said last night he didnt think we would have to be trying all these things and tracking everything to get our last :baby: just rlly hope all this brings one :baby: for all of us! rant over :dohh:


----------



## foxykins

Juniper1450 said:


> So my AF usually lasts 6-7 days.....she's gone already and just got her on Thursday ???
> 
> Thoughts?:dohh:

i have a 5day af but for some reason mine stops for half a day then comes back i dont know if ur the same.


----------



## babyplzz

Juniper1450 said:


> So my AF usually lasts 6-7 days.....she's gone already and just got her on Thursday ???
> 
> Thoughts?:dohh:

I got the some thing last month, 2 days off instead of 3 days, and 2 days spotting instead of 3 days:shrug: never never happened before.
Actually i think, it just happens when ttc.


----------



## babyplzz

Foxy, at least you have 3 kids, don't stress about it, and it will happen:winkwink:


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> Foxy, at least you have 3 kids, don't stress about it, and it will happen:winkwink:

i know and i love em to pieces but one is fostered and i was 23 when i last had a :baby: oh wow i now feel old :haha: such a loooooong time ago. where have the yrs gone.


----------



## SBinRI

Yep. All pregnancies are diff.. just gotta wait. Either she''ll come on full tonight or in the morning. That's weird Juniper. Take another test? Lol....


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Yep. All pregnancies are diff.. just gotta wait. Either she''ll come on full tonight or in the morning. That's weird Juniper. Take another test? Lol....

i was goin to say that also :haha: take a sneaky test :winkwink: u never know. sb ur right and earlier on i seen a test on here like urs and she took another and it was pos :winkwink: so ur still not out ur hanging on in there


----------



## SBinRI

Red.. ugh


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Red.. ugh

what a ........!!!! :hugs:


----------



## SBinRI

It's good.. whatever.. I've git 3 months of charts and a good idea of when I should bd.. I've been starting too early....


----------



## Juniper1450

SBinRI said:


> Yep. All pregnancies are diff.. just gotta wait. Either she''ll come on full tonight or in the morning. That's weird Juniper. Take another test? Lol....

Oh u know I did lol ~ any reason to poas! :wacko:

:bfn: of course............

SB- so sorry that witch got u again :cry:
I feel like deja vu from last month.... Or groundhogs day........

Baby u r all we have- u must be a BFP or I'll just be crushed


----------



## SBinRI

Still got pammy but she is a ways off... c'mon Baby! No pressure!


----------



## SBinRI

I think they're all sleeping juniper.. all are 6-7 hours diff


----------



## Juniper1450

I know!! I feel like I'm always here by myself


----------



## Pammy31

Well sorry SB... those temps totally showed AF was coming. Babyplz I think you are pregnant!! FRER time girl!!

I had another pos opk! and BD'ed during the day yesterday and midnight last night!!


----------



## SBinRI

Yes Pammy they did. I expected it.


----------



## Commie

SB that sucks!! Witch was NOT welcome! It's good having charts to look back on though. You can probably time things pretty accurately now I guess. Can't wait to see my first full chart. :) 

Juniper - I had 3 days of af then absolutely nothing. Weird but I think I just have short periods these days. Dunno if it's a problem or not. It's heavy, medium, light, gone.


----------



## babyplzz

And my temps slowly going down:cry:


----------



## Pammy31

i am nauseous... argh.... nooo baby.


----------



## Commie

But still high, bby - you'll be fine!! You have to get BFP!!!


----------



## babyplzz

Praying:baby::wacko:


----------



## Pammy31

I am sooo bored right now!


----------



## babyplzz

Pammy31 said:


> I am sooo bored right now!

Same here:wacko::haha:


----------



## Pammy31

so what are you up to atm baby?


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies,

fingers crossed for ya bby :thumbup: took temp and maybe thats my ovulate dip im now seeing? :shrug: soon find out tomorrow. think il bd tonight n tmoz just to make sure its covered :haha: waiting on OH so we can so shopping :happydance:


----------



## babyplzz

Pammy31 said:


> so what are you up to atm baby?

Nothing much, staying at home, no kids so no need to clear everyday lol :haha: really bored


----------



## Pammy31

i hope october is our BFP month...


----------



## babyplzz

Morning Foxy.

Pammy, where you at in australia ? I have some friends from Sydney, my dream to go there!


----------



## missloopy

closing in on O, bd tonight and last night... even though hubs is making me grouchy the last few days. :wacko:

SB - sorry the witch got ya! :hugs:

baby - keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


got my daughter's school picture proofs in the email tonight. AWFUL! i have better pictures of her on my phone. half of the set have a giant loop of hair on one side. that is the photographer's job to notice! the school chose someone local (a parent maybe?) to do the pictures this year, and they made a mess of all the kids. bad lighting, bad angles. at least these are "pay when you seem em" pictures, so i am not out any money! :dohh:


----------



## Pammy31

I am in western australia baby


----------



## lynzpraying

Morning ladies, just been catching up on what I missed over the weekend. 
Come on Baby and Pammy - the witch got the rest of us so loads of baby dust and fx'd for you both!!! We need at least one BFP this month.
I'm on CD 3 again, so a long month ahead!!
Commie - keep your chin up girl. My OH is exactly the same, I don't tell him anything, just pounce when I know the time is right!! I am 36 in January and still ttc #1 and feel like I've gotta catch an egg soon.


----------



## babyplzz

omg,....feeling nausea:sick: now.

pms sign!?:wacko:


----------



## SBinRI

So af Is here and heavy. Barely slept at all last night. I am soooo tired it's ridiculous.


----------



## SBinRI

Baby - you're 14 do right? Are you gonna tes t or wait and see?


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> Baby - you're 14 do right? Are you gonna tes t or wait and see?

wait and see:wacko: yah i am 14dpo


----------



## SBinRI

Really hoping for another shorter cycle and bfp this month. If I ovulate on CD 16 or so- and conceive- I could be 6 weeks at Thanksgiving and tell family... plus our 1st anniversary is the day after and would be sooo great. Miserable with tiredness right now. Super heavy af for me...


----------



## Juniper1450

Baby- I don't know how you don't just test!! I cannot control myself lol :wacko:

I took a tarot card thing online with two different people, and both said that there will be a delay in getting pregnant for me :(


----------



## jadey_fae

Oh no SB. I thought that this was it for u! Hope u are feeling ok. On to the next with us.

Baby u are what we have left for this cycle!! O dont know how u are not testing. 14DPO is good enough I reckon! But I'm soooooooooooo inpatient!!!!

Looking good for O dip Foxykins!


----------



## jadey_fae

Hiya Lynz!

Commie - how are u today?


----------



## babyplzz

Girls, just because i secretly tested at 13 dpo :haha: and got bfn:cry:, i am not testing anymore :wacko: I am sure my af going to be here 18/10, well that's when i get them every month,when month is 30 days if it 31 then its 17 lol i am like clockwork:haha:.
Had dizziness today, but i just don't believe anymore. :cry:
More than what i already did this month,!?? i dunno:wacko:


----------



## Pammy31

Jadey!! I am still in the running too!! lol


----------



## jadey_fae

lol Pammy - sorry (forgive me)


----------



## foxykins

evening ladies,

i went out and did some shopping i bought 2 new pairs of boots and a oair of shoes :haha: thats what happens when i have to wait around for a :baby: shop, shop, shop. sb my first 2 days if af drain me to the bones and i have to take pain killers every 4 hours on the dot for the pain its insane. and yh im hoping that was my dip :shrug: soon see tmoz i guess last bd tonight then i think i can say ive done my best for this month again! :dohh:


----------



## foxykins

Pammy31 said:


> Jadey!! I am still in the running too!! lol

aww im sorry i also thought u was waiting on o...my bad and i hope she stays away from you :thumbup:


----------



## Commie

Jadey - I'm ok thanks :) Been successful in pouncing on DH so far. Think I've been leaving it too late in previous cycles so decided to start early this month! Got to get him in the mood tonight but he doesn't seem up for it at the moment. I'm thinking sexy underwear, candles and massage....... lol


----------



## babyplzz

Hmmm, now myfertilitycharts say that i O cd 15 and i m 13 dpo today!!??
what made him change ?:shrug:


----------



## SBinRI

Post a link so we can see Baby


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> Post a link so we can see Baby

 
Figured out if i set it to auto then it says 15 dpo O'day, and if i let it on Overaging bbt method then its 14 dpo:shrug: booo
will try to post the link.


----------



## babyplzz

https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/w...=18&a=1&ev=1&mc=1&dt=0&g=0&l=&fid=36621&pub=1


----------



## SBinRI

Im freakin miserable. My body aches, head aches, im tired and emotional. And to top it off Erin decided to psint the walls and her bed with nailpolish. I seriously need a vacation.


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> Im freakin miserable. My body aches, head aches, im tired and emotional. And to top it off Erin decided to psint the walls and her bed with nailpolish. I seriously need a vacation.

Awww, hun:hugs: 

But that bit, made me laugh lol (And to top it off Erin decided to psint the walls and her bed with nailpolish):haha::haha: That's why they are kids!!


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm the same Foxykins, 1st few days are very painful and draining.

Yey - glad ur ok Commie. Wish I was brave enough to go for the sexy undies. GO FOR IT!

Sorry u feel so blue SB. :(


----------



## jadey_fae

I don't know what to do with myself this eve..... little bit bored


----------



## babyplzz

found that on one site, it's interesting 

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/images/propblty-graph450.jpg


----------



## jadey_fae

that's interesting


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> found that on one site, it's interesting
> 
> https://www.americanpregnancy.org/images/propblty-graph450.jpg

thats why smep plan is good soon as u get pos opk u bd that night and 2 days after like this graph shows as best chances of conceiving. not worked for me yet tho :haha:


----------



## babyplzz

It seems like 2 days before O and 1 day before it most fertile :shrug:
The O day it like 5% omg.


----------



## babyplzz

I was concerned that i didn't bd day after O lol


----------



## jadey_fae

would anyone mind looking at my FF charts (the older graph, August) When do u think I ovulated? I don't think FF is right. I think I O earlier. Mayb my luteal phase is too short?


----------



## jadey_fae

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2012-08-17


----------



## babyplzz

the link not working.


----------



## foxykins

yh it is dint u know that? so when u get a pos opk u bd that night plus two and before the pos u shud try n bd everyother day. :happydance:


----------



## jadey_fae

Here it is
 



Attached Files:







ff.jpg
File size: 81.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> Here it is

cd12??


----------



## babyplzz

To me it more like cd17, with your positive opks:shrug:


----------



## foxykins

but u tested opk on that day right? and if that was neg then its the day bby said :shrug:


----------



## jadey_fae

i was thinking 15 with a fall bk rise? is 10 days long enough for lp


----------



## babyplzz

babyplzz said:


> To me it more like cd17, with your positive opks:shrug:

16 maybe, 17 more likely!!


----------



## babyplzz

Yah, lp can be as short as 10 days an as long as 17 days , les or more then that it considered not normal.


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> Yah, lp can be as short as 10 days an as long as 17 days , les or more then that it considered not normal.

ok i relooked cos im half asleep here n 17th nice dip then up i could fall asleep at my laptop im that tired :dohh:


----------



## babyplzz

The luteal phase refers to the time in a normal menstrual cycle that begins after ovulation (when a mature egg is released) and continues until the start of your next menstrual period. The average luteal phase lasts for 14 days, but 10 to 16 days is considered normal. The length of the luteal phase varies from woman to woman, although for each individual woman the length is fairly consistent from cycle to cycle. 
*What Is Luteal Phase Defect?*

Luteal Phase Defect (LPD) leads to a disruption in progesterone production. You are considered to have a luteal phase defect if your luteal phase lasts fewer than 10 days


----------



## jadey_fae

thanks guys!


----------



## foxykins

all quiet here...boooooooooooooo! :haha: my friend on her just got her bfp! :happydance: and by accident i came across a old pic of me when i was like 6 months preg the bump is soooo cute.. :cloud9:


----------



## Pammy31

jadey_fae said:


> Here it is

cd17 Jadey!!


----------



## babyplzz

Morning all!!:flower:

Pammy, nice chart, late O you have there !?

Nothing much here, not big difference in temp, waiting, waiting.:wacko:


----------



## jadey_fae

I have egg white cm at 8dpo.
I just finished AF - and Iv'e noticed from my charts that I had this last cycle too at this time? Is this just part of the cycle or am I o- ing soon? 
I normally get positive opk at around cd15 and get strong o pains and more ewcm to fit with it.
Weird that this has happened last 3 cycles?


----------



## jadey_fae

I also have temp dips at that time every cycle


----------



## babyplzz

I think, i already say that to someone. EWCM can take place 2 to 4 days before O, i read that somewhere, don't really remember the numbers.
If you look at my chart, then you will see that i got ewcm 4 days prior to O day.


----------



## babyplzz

I also have a dip before O dip, boo


----------



## jadey_fae

was thinking that the temp dip I have may mean that I had already O each cycle and that's why I keep missing that egg!
TTC = pure frustration.


----------



## babyplzz

Very true!!


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies,

well im now confused it seems i have a double dip on temp? thought i iv yesterday but its dipped again today and now i have now clue when my dpo starts :shrug:


----------



## babyplzz

Foxy,how do you temp ? vaginally or orally?


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> Foxy,how do you temp ? vaginally or orally?

oral i rlly think i ov yesterday tho due to opk timing n the ov pains i had but i have ov early so now my dpo may start today? unless i still opk up until my 3 days that i shud have left to ov. thinkin maybe my body tried to ov too early gah i dnt know any thoughts?


----------



## Pammy31

with a chart like you have foxy vaginally might be more acurate


----------



## Pammy31

alot of the other ladies on the other thread i chat on reckon. have an anovulary cycle.


----------



## foxykins

Pammy31 said:


> with a chart like you have foxy vaginally might be more acurate

:wacko: i dnt know n i dnt fancy doin temps that way :wacko: only cos in the morning its a mad rush i just about have time to take oral one :haha:


----------



## foxykins

Pammy31 said:


> alot of the other ladies on the other thread i chat on reckon. have an anovulary cycle.

how long is ur cycle?


----------



## Pammy31

they range from 31 to 34 to 36 or 37 is my longest...


----------



## Pammy31

i have alot of gas atm and AF like cramps...


----------



## foxykins

Pammy31 said:


> i have alot of gas atm and AF like cramps...

i have the gas but no pains rlly get the odd pain on left side, ovary pain im assuming. well i dnt know where i stand either this month temps n opks are making it hard to figure out. but this is 1st time temping and some temps are not done the same time so im not goin to worry too much over this months. prob buy a bbt for next month


----------



## foxykins

pam is ur tab bit concerned and ur charts are done same time and so on why dont u print them and show then ur doc? could be a great help to them seein ur temps shifts


----------



## jadey_fae

Foxy I think u O today


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> Foxy I think u O today

temps not makin sense with my pos opk :shrug: i was thinkin the same tho as last night i had ov pains and now there pretty much gone but its like 3 days since i got my pos opk :shrug: i know it can be 1-2 after pos opk but 3 i dunno. so tmoz count as 1dpo??? :shrug:


----------



## foxykins

either way we bd enough to catch tho im tempted to do more opk as u can see on my chart it says im in my fertile period cos i may have ov early so to make sure think il opk for the next 2 days defo dont want all the bd gooin to waste :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

Hey all. 

Foxy- if you had O then your temps would be going in the other direction.. I think today is the day.

Im on cd3. Af should be done tomorrow- then maybe spotting for a day or two. This period is soo much heavier than normal!! Usually I have to wear one or two tampons a day- and maybe some liners.. but Ive had to change my tampons every 4 hours or so. I basically did nothing yesterday. Laid on the couch and watched Netflix. Feeling better today as I went to bed early. Temps were happy I guess- but not like that matters at this point. 

Commie- you should be comig up to O now, right?
Pammy- I think that with that bleeding you had you shouldve started a new chart. Itd change the look of things drastically on your chart.


----------



## SBinRI

Pammy- those OPKs look promising though!


----------



## Pammy31

i will change it but not sure what it will look like give me a sec


----------



## Pammy31

check that out


----------



## SBinRI

I think that looks MUCH better!!!


----------



## Pammy31

bloody early ov


----------



## SBinRI

Just chalk it up to the agnus. Its been earlier every month youve taken it.


----------



## foxykins

Pammy31 said:


> bloody early ov

i wouldnt worry i also seem to iv early but not too early its fine tho


----------



## Pammy31

we will see if i get af in 6 days it was anovulatory... night ladies DH is in a mood and went to bed early... hmm!!


----------



## Commie

SB - I think I am coming up to Ov, yes. However, we are 100% ntnp now, so I'm not bothering with opks. I'm too stressed with it all so I think I'm going to take a break. Tried to dtd this morning but it all went wrong and DH said it's because he feels too much pressure. I'm going to lay off him for a while - it's not healthy. I don't want this to ruin our relationship.

TMI question for everyone: 
How would you feel/what would you do if you thought your OH preferred BJ/HJs to actual intercourse?


----------



## SBinRI

Commie- id say that he is being selfish. Either you arent getting yours- and/or he is withholding his dperm


----------



## Commie

I dunno how to approach the situation without seeming like I'm attacking him - I keep making things worse


----------



## foxykins

I 100 percent agree with sb on that commie. its a very selfish act unless it works boths ways. is this isnt the case then selfish and i wouldnt car what mood he is in he would meet my mouth in not the way he wanted too :haha:


----------



## foxykins

im actually angry for u commie :growlmad: cos i know how much u wanted thi and now this arises :growlmad: how long u guys been together?


----------



## Commie

We've been together for over 6 years and have never had these kinds of problems. We have always been very happy with our love life. Perhaps I'm being over sensitive because I know if we don't dtd at the right time, that's another cycle down the toilet. I dunno. I just don't know how to discuss how I feel without causing an argument or making the situation worse


----------



## foxykins

maybe u need to argue about it so u get ur point across tho? nothing wrong with a good arguement to clea the air. the prob with ntnp is that even with this u still need to bd in that fertile time. id say if he is giving u at least one bd in ur fertile time then theres not much more u can do because u r ntnp. Its about what ur both happy doing not just your oh. :hugs:


----------



## foxykins

theres 2 things u can do either argue and tell him what you think and what you want or dnt include him on ur journey and dnt say anything about tcc just make a move on the 3 nights u know u r most fertile like most men he will lose track of when u r and when r u not. at least u still have a chance cos all u need is one good bd night in that time for a :baby: thats the only thing i can think of commie in ur situation :hugs:


----------



## lynzpraying

Aww Commie - hugs. 
I have to agree with SB and Foxy, however I have to ask if this is a regular thing that you have agreed and gone along with or only since you have been TTC?
Did you both agree to TTC or was he reluctant? 
I know how much TTC consumes everything you think about, it might be an idea to speak to him about why he feels under so much pressure and try getting the romance back before TTC and just go with the ntnp? Maybe a date night once a week to rediscover why you fell in love in the first place? Go to the cinema or bowling or for a meal or a trip to the coast?


----------



## lynzpraying

And like Foxy says, don't tell him you ar ekeeping an eye on your cycle...
You could always plan the date night around your fertile time and then he will feel spoilt and not that you are TTC...


----------



## foxykins

i mean ur not even demanding it in my eyes where i do :haha: for example last night oh went to bed early poor guy was shattered so by time i got up there he was snoring so i woke him up and we bd and he new why i woke him up becos he knows i was in my fertile time but he was 100 percent fine with that i actually feel sorry for my oh becoz i do admit im extremly demanding :haha: but thats tcc for ya


----------



## SBinRI

Next time he makes it obvious that he wants a bj or hj just say no. Tell him you dont get anything out of it. At leadt if he reciprocates its a step in the right direction. If not- then he is totally withholding and thats not ok


----------



## Commie

Foxy - I usually do try to make a move in the fertile period and I never tell him when it's the 'right time' because I know that would put him off. It's just that lately, he hasn't responded well to me trying to initiate anything. And when he does respond, he would rather do other stuff than have actual sex. I feel really disappointed because we've lost a chance to conceive but I also feel like he doesn't want me in the same way I want him. I don't feel desired in the way that I would like. Some women won't even do some of the stuff we do. I want our sex life to be varied but I want love-making to be the best and ultimate thing we have to share before anything else. Instead, I'm beginning to feel like he just does the love-making bit for my benefit once in a while just to keep me quiet. It doesn't make you feel very sexy when you think your guy can't be bothered with sex.

Lynz - the issue has only really come up since TTC. I can't work out if it's me making issues where there weren't any before because I want a baby so badly, or whether I really do feel neglected. I know I feel more strongly about many things now that we are TTC and I definitely do let it take over sometimes. I just don't sense the passion that was there before and I don't feel very wanted. I feel like he finds sex boring or just not as good as other stuff. He was reluctant about having children, yes, but we talked lots and came to the decision together. I don't feel I forced him into it or anything like that. And I always try to create romance. Last night I cooked a really nice meal, lit candles, gave him a massage and didn't expect anything at the end of it - we just cuddled and fell asleep. Then, this morning, we cuddled some more and one thing led to another.... then he just stopped and said he felt pressured to have sex when really he just wanted a BJ...!? Just when I thought we were getting some closeness back. I can't understand a man that doesn't want to make love to the person he is supposed to be in love with?


----------



## Commie

SB - he is happy to reciprocate but I don't want it - I want my man to make love to me and make me feel like his woman before I do anything else. Is that so hard for a guy to understand?


----------



## Commie

Maybe I just want too much.....


----------



## lynzpraying

Commie - I don't think you are making issues, just realising what you want now you are TTC. Just one more question, did you make love more before you talked about TTC?
There is nothing wrong with a healthly, happy and varied sex life, as long as it includes sex and both parties are happy with it. TTC apart, you need to tell him exactly what you just told us. Whether you are trying for a baby or not you need to feel desired. Any woman does.
Just a thought, but do you think he is jealous of the whole TTC and that he isn't number 1 on your agenda so he holding out on you?


----------



## babyplzz

Wow, i went out for 4 hours and there so much to catch!!

Commie hun, sorry, but for me he is just an egoist:wacko: I know how you feel, and if i was in your place i dunno what i will do:shrug: I will just explode:growlmad::growlmad: 

I found a job by the way, only 3 to 5 hour in the day, but it good to take my mind away from all that ttc stuff, yay i am excited. :happydance:
No cramps for me yet, nothing.


----------



## Commie

I think we did make love more before TTC and it was more enjoyable - it felt like it was what we both wanted, whereas now, it feels like it's just me that wants it, apart from the odd occasion about once a month where, once he gets into it, he does seem to enjoy it in the end. Other than that, I generally feel he doesn't want to do it. He denies this but the proof is in the fact that we only have sex now about twice a month (if I'm lucky). I'm not counting or anything, but when you feel deprived, you do notice when the pickings are scarce. I just want him to make the same effort I do. I do everything I can to make him feel wanted.


----------



## Commie

I don't know if he feels jealous but I can't see how he would when I hardly ever discuss babies or TTC with him. I keep it all in so I don't put too much pressure on him.


----------



## lynzpraying

From the outside looking in hun, it really sounds like he doesn;t want a baby (maybe even subconstiously)? If things were better before? I know my OH can tell and doesn't always respond to me when I am fertile as he says he feels pressured, which is why I joined the joyluckless, so I could talk to other people and not put so much pressure on him. He really wants a baby but likes it to be spontanieous. He is adamant we are ntnp, which is why I don't temp, as I wouldn't be able to hide that from him as easy as opk's lol!! I have learnt just to be normal but put myself in the right place at the right time when I'm fetile...like walking in on him in the shower etc....:haha:


----------



## lynzpraying

Big congratulations baby!!! :thumbup:
Enjoy your new job...


----------



## Commie

Maybe I am subconsciously putting too much effort into TTC. My OH likes it to be spontaneous too. He would never TRY for a baby (he wouldn't be able to plan it and do it right on cue!) but really does seem happy with the ntnp idea. I dunno. I just feel really confused right now.


----------



## Commie

And yes, congrats on the new job bby :)


----------



## lynzpraying

Why don't you try my tactic for a bit and see if that has any bearing on things then it may give you a clearer picture and help?
My OH knows if I am making the first moves I want his sperm lol :haha: and he feels pressured to perform, whereas if it's 'accidental' and he feels like he is making the first move things are great :blush: No pressure makes it more enjoyable too and not robotic, if you get my meaning?!


----------



## Commie

Yes, I totally get that. I thought I was kind of doing that anyway but thinking about it, I do tend to make the first move a lot. I need to take a step back and make him feel in control, perhaps. I think he knows when I'm going for the sperm, too! I just hope that if I do take a step back, we don't stop having nookie all together!! haha It's really not all about baby making for me. I just want to feel some passion from him again.


----------



## lynzpraying

I'm with you all the way there!! Good luck hun :hugs:
I honestly don't think it will stop either, he just needs control back (or at least think he has lol) :winkwink:


----------



## foxykins

lynzpraying said:


> From the outside looking in hun, it really sounds like he doesn;t want a baby (maybe even subconstiously)? If things were better before? I know my OH can tell and doesn't always respond to me when I am fertile as he says he feels pressured, which is why I joined the joyluckless, so I could talk to other people and not put so much pressure on him. He really wants a baby but likes it to be spontanieous. He is adamant we are ntnp, which is why I don't temp, as I wouldn't be able to hide that from him as easy as opk's lol!! I have learnt just to be normal but put myself in the right place at the right time when I'm fetile...like walking in on him in the shower etc....:haha:

i think lynz hit it i think he maybe saying he wants to ntnp just to make u happy and he knows the chances are pretty low when ur ntnp i did it for 13yrs :cry: if this is the case u rlly need to consider how much you want a baby and if the thought of not having one is unbearable then u guys rlly rlly need a heart to heart. :hugs:


----------



## foxykins

bby when r u due af? ive been shopping again and bought red n cream paint for my kitchen ur all welcome to come and help me paint :haha:


----------



## Commie

Thanks so much girls :) I feel better for talking about it all. 

I would come and help paint, Foxy! lol I love decorating!


----------



## foxykins

Commie said:


> Thanks so much girls :) I feel better for talking about it all.
> 
> I would come and help paint, Foxy! lol I love decorating!

I do usually but now ive started glossing what in my kitchen the living room now stands out because the glossing in there is cream so now it looks odd when you walk thru :growlmad: Ill get there someday soon :haha: just want it all nice and clean for all my crimbo decs to go up :happydance:...hoping my temps go up tmorrow and stay up with one dip :haha: and if anyone asks me ...are you pregnant yet? i rlly think im going to one hit them! :growlmad:


----------



## jadey_fae

SBinRI said:


> Commie- id say that he is being selfish. Either you arent getting yours- and/or he is withholding his dperm

totally agree


----------



## jadey_fae

lynzpraying said:


> Why don't you try my tactic for a bit and see if that has any bearing on things then it may give you a clearer picture and help?
> My OH knows if I am making the first moves I want his sperm lol :haha: and he feels pressured to perform, whereas if it's 'accidental' and he feels like he is making the first move things are great :blush: No pressure makes it more enjoyable too and not robotic, if you get my meaning?!

totally


----------



## jadey_fae

Congrats baby!

Commie can u come and help me paint our bathroom pls? - It's only small :) ha ha


----------



## jadey_fae

Commie we are all here for u - when he can't be or isn't. x


----------



## babyplzz

foxykins said:


> bby when r u due af? ive been shopping again and bought red n cream paint for my kitchen ur all welcome to come and help me paint :haha:

 
I should start spotting tomorrow and af should be here after tomorrow, I hope she stays away:growlmad:, but really not feeling it:nope:

Foxy, will be my pleasure to help you with painting, but there some distance from your house to mine:haha: lol


----------



## babyplzz

jadey_fae said:


> Congrats baby!
> 
> Commie can u come and help me paint our bathroom pls? - It's only small :) ha ha

:haha::haha: lmao, when you finish girls there, you all welcome to my place, i have to paint my basement:haha::haha: lol


----------



## foxykins

think you should all start painting its a great way to take ur mind of things :wacko: ok i lied im still thinking of:baby: :baby: :haha: but with nice clean walls to look at :haha: and bby do you feel any diff? you not tempted to test :dohh: good luck with ur job :thumbup:


----------



## babyplzz

Thank you Foxy:thumbup:
I tested 13 dpo bfn, so now i just wait on af. I dont feel any different at all, except my legs start cramping after 4 hours of my first day of job lol


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> Thank you Foxy:thumbup:
> I tested 13 dpo bfn, so now i just wait on af. I dont feel any different at all, except my legs start cramping after 4 hours of my first day of job lol

maybe now u have started this tho and it will take ur mind off tcc n u will get ur bfp i have seen so many ladies here that have said they chilled out about it and got busy and got a surprise bfp! geez defo need to do this myself :haha: too busy at the moment helping my 6 yr old with his homework :haha:


----------



## Commie

Thanks jadey :) And yes, I will come and paint!! lol


----------



## Commie

Night night ladies and thanks for the chat today...


----------



## SBinRI

gnite Commie! See you in the morning!


----------



## SBinRI

And congrats on the new job Baby!


----------



## Pammy31

Commie said:


> We've been together for over 6 years and have never had these kinds of problems. We have always been very happy with our love life. Perhaps I'm being over sensitive because I know if we don't dtd at the right time, that's another cycle down the toilet. I dunno. I just don't know how to discuss how I feel without causing an argument or making the situation worse

Commie if he wants BJ or HJ's he needs to give you the same... if not make him masterbate himself. Tell him as a woman you are very sensitive. Ask him why does he prefer that to sex with his lover!! If he can't tell you then he needs time to pleasure himself. You on the other hand go ahead and NTNP buy some toys and play with yourself in the bed next to him. show him his sperm means nothing. scream a little... he may jump your bones and you guys can get some enjoyable sex. 

DH and I had a fight last night... he went to bed without dinner and said cause i was tired i was being a bitch... then money issue talk started and he got nasty... so I am still a little hurt by the things said last night and I am sure he is over it already... f**king men... argh!!


----------



## Juniper1450

Hi! Busy day today- just checking in with you ladies!!! Missed a lot! Hugs to everyone! 

Cd6...waiting to O blah blah


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies,

well it looks like i did ovulate yesterday...:) have a good day all


----------



## missloopy

well, i had a weird downward spike in my temp. husband swears i totally sleep-temped on monday, which i am willing to believe, but i have no memory of it... and the temp was quite low. i recorded it anyway, but yeah... strange.

plenty of EWCM, opk still neg, but seems to be getting darker. bd every day for the last four... will continue until 2 days after a positive OPK for safety sake.

had to bring my sweet old lady dog to the vet today.. she had a fibrous spot that was oddly colored & looked like a sore behind her front teeth on the bottom. those teeth have been loose for a while, but it was a watch and wait thing (which is why i look in her mouth every week). so i am of course assuming the best case scenario is very expensive extractions of those loose teeth due to infection, at worst cancer. the vet looked at it and asked me a few questions, then took her back to look at her under the bright surgical light. he comes back 5 minutes later with the thing clamped in foreceps. apparently she chewed a burr out of her fur & it burrowed into her gum tissue. so an antibiotic/steroid shot in the gums, a bottle of antibiotics, and an $80 vet bill later, she's just fine. thank goodness. she's my BFF. i couldn't take losing her right now. he also didn't seem to be too concerned about her teeth, which is good. said they are okay for her age as long as she doesn't seem bothered by them.

tonight i made a roasted lemon herb chicken and red potatoes with broccoli & had it ready when the hubs got home from working a late night at his new job. he was tickled by the fuss & dragged me off to bed after ;). now he is snoring and i am awake as usual. 

ah well, more time to spend with you ladies! how is everyone today?


----------



## missloopy

Commie -- i think you need to sit down with the husband and tell him that baby or not, while you don't mind those being a warm up, you really need the intimacy of actual love-making to feel loved and desired. 

make it less about "what's wrong with you??" and more about "this is what i need to feel loved, where can you meet me on this?"

it sounds to me like it became too "real" for him and freaked him out. sometimes guys have a hard time getting their head in the game... and since their performance is always to tied into their ego, they get themselves all worked up over failing... and then it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy, yanno?

my best friend had a similar situation while TTC. she and i weren't talking much at that point, but i remember her retelling that it's a good thing she got pregnant when she did, or they would have ended up divorcing.


----------



## Pammy31

i love when dh likes the food i make.


----------



## missloopy

i am spoiled. DH and DD are both really good eaters and like to try new things. i love to cook and am pretty decent at it, so i get to adventure about as much as i like.


----------



## SBinRI

I hate to cook. And my family isn't easy. Lily doesn't eat mest. Erin is allergic to milk. The boys eat whatever but I have to make sepatate meals a lot. Baking is my thing. Gonns start officially selling my goofs soon too.

Today is cd4 for me. Im over it. Ready for the good stuff. I'll be watching for that big dip so I can expect to O.


----------



## Pammy31

ahhh sat down with DH and we barely make ends meet every pay fortnight... not good. i told him we need to quit smoking... as if i fall pregnant i will quit straight away... fulltime jobs and having to take shifts on the side is wearing us out...


----------



## foxykins

so am i 1dpo today or tomorrw? :shrug:


----------



## Pammy31

SB what do you think of my updated chart.. i have been nauseated heartburn gassy and bloated all arvo... bleh


----------



## SBinRI

Pammy- I think it looks way better now that youve added that bleeding as a period. Still no obvious O dince you usually have a good jump. Probably soon it'll jump up. Smoking def costs a fair bit. I know how it is to have money issues. Just need to scale back wherevet you can. We stay in more often than not- and gave just got electric heaters to try and avoid using oil for heat this winter. Theyre much cheaper to run and ive got some really cute ones. 

Foxy- yes id say youre 1dpo


----------



## Commie

Thanks for all the tips and advice, girls. Had a good chat last night and was really open and honest about how I feel. DH said he didn't realise I felt that way and didn't think he was doing anything wrong, etc, etc... anyway, he said he realises now that he needs to make more of an effort but said he has not been feeling very 'up for it' at the moment due to money worries and general stress. I dunno.... I feel it was good to talk but I'm not entirely convinced anything is going to change. We shall see.


----------



## Commie

BTW... no EWCM at all yet! Strange for me at this stage. My chart is a little wacko too.


----------



## foxykins

ok well 1dpo and feel normal :haha: im painting again but this time im on the walls not glossing :happydance: starting to look nice and hoping as these days go by i start being sick and have mega sore bbs cos i want all the symptoms! :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

Commie- stress can definitely be a buzz kill.. snd it looks like its affecting your temps too. (Even tho before O its normal for them to be wacko. Im glad you guys spoke. Its SO impirtant to be able to speak to eachother.


----------



## SBinRI

Foxy- ive got painting to do as well. Our shower pipes broke and Nate had to rip open the wall to repair. Once he is all done I get to paint the bathroom. I'm glad as I disliked the color. But its still a pain.


----------



## Juniper1450

Seriously if one of us doesn't get a bfp I'm giving up!


----------



## lynzpraying

Hi Ladies, been silly busy today! How are you all?
So pleased you managed to have a talk last night Commie, agree with SB - you must be able to talk to each.
Foxy - fingers crossed you start getting symptoms v soon!! Take it easy when painting 
SB you are only a day behind me...the wait begins again...
Jup I have a good feeling this month, I'm sure one of us (at least) will get that elusive BFP. I saw a shooting star last night, my first one ever! Made a lovely wish upon it!!
I also came home yesterday and swear my OH has been stalking this site as HE was painting the bathroom lol!!! Just the downstairs loo to do now....


----------



## foxykins

Juniper1450 said:


> Seriously if one of us doesn't get a bfp I'm giving up!

we will :thumbup: this amount of bd cant go without a bfp for us all :happydance: i reackon some of us wil get it before christmas and i think we need some of us to get it so the others keep trying and dont lose hope. my friend from another thread got hers 2 days ago :thumbup: commie im glad u had the chat lets see if he really listen :haha: sb il do ur bathroom if u my house? :happydance:


----------



## foxykins

lynz that made me :haha: that ur oh start painting! il have kitchen done by this weekend then living room to do :cry: when will this stop :haha:


----------



## foxykins

last night i was talking to my daughter about christmas presents and she was goin thru what she was getting everyone then she said i already know what im goin to do for you mum im going to get the family to all put money in a card for after christmas for your first iui. now i know that is a lovely thought but it did my nut in :wacko: i dont at all want iui and the fact she keeps bringing it up does my head in even more :growlmad: i will and i shall get pregnant without it! well i hope so :haha:


----------



## babyplzz

Hi ladies!! 
Was busy, just now got at home from work. My spotting is there , tomorrow i will be cd 1:cry: I am so broken:cry:


----------



## lynzpraying

LOL I don't think it will stop til we get our BFP's then the nesting will begin and so will more decorating....then the sticky fingerprints will start....and more painting!! OMG - Shares in ICI anyone he he :haha:


----------



## lynzpraying

Oh Baby :hugs:


----------



## foxykins

i might just start doin ici from 5dp and post them got to keep sane for these next 2 loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong weeks. i hate this part! :wacko:


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Was busy, just now got at home from work. My spotting is there , tomorrow i will be cd 1:cry: I am so broken:cry:

:hugs: i know its bloodly horrible isnt it :growlmad: but u wil get thru it cos theres always another month :hugs:


----------



## Commie

Oh baby!! :( :hugs: I am SO sorry! I really thought you would get you BFP this time hun. On to the next with us then :( :hugs:


----------



## SBinRI

Oooh Alina... as always- you are in good company


----------



## jadey_fae

foxykins said:


> morning ladies,
> 
> well it looks like i did ovulate yesterday...:) have a good day all

Whooahh..... definately looks like u did O yesterday! Nice temp spike


----------



## babyplzz

I am just so heartbroken... omg. you girls know what i mean.:cry:
Even don't know what to do anymore:shrug: I been knowing, that af gonna start, even then it feels so bad when they really start:wacko:
Up to the next cycle, sure with you girls, there is hope again:thumbup:


----------



## jadey_fae

OMG baby :( I'm so sorry... Like SB said u are in good company. Hugs

Commie I am glad u guys have had a good chat!


----------



## jadey_fae

We have gotta be the un luckiest group of girls to have a group on this site


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> I am just so heartbroken... omg. you girls know what i mean.:cry:
> Even don't know what to do anymore:shrug: I been knowing, that af gonna start, even then it feels so bad when they really start:wacko:
> Up to the next cycle, sure with you girls, there is hope again:thumbup:

its just the end of the beginning bby...chin up and im sure u it will come when nature intends it too :hugs: men are so lucky they just get this when we have our bfp! they so dnt have a clue on the feelings we get just trying to get it :wacko:


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> foxykins said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies,
> 
> well it looks like i did ovulate yesterday...:) have a good day all
> 
> Whooahh..... definately looks like u did O yesterday! Nice temp spikeClick to expand...

its either a ov spike or im ill :haha: cos that flew up :haha: from the diggin pain in my ovaries im thinkin defo a spike. first time tempin tho :thumbup:


----------



## SBinRI

Only Dan-o got her bfp... well LovelyCupcake did too but after she left bnb. I think thats been it since June! We are truly pathetic.. im considering holding out on dh til cd 14... starting like cd 8. Play hsrd to get. He will for sure be hurting and ready to go at O time.


----------



## SBinRI

Foxy are you temping orally?


----------



## Commie

That sounds like a good plan, SB. Don't tire him out too early! lol


----------



## Commie

I think I should Ov today and I'm feeling a few twinges now - wondering where the ewcm is though!


----------



## BooLuv1

Sooo my lovely 4 yr old niece come to hug me the other day after I had dnner and as she finishing her hug she says pointing at my belly "heey I know what you have in there!" And I said what? And she says a baby !! I'm like  noo I just ate and then she says "then why is it round aunty?" ... aah gotta love kids .. I lost weight but I'm bloated usually b4 when I get bl9oated my weight would go up sometimes to 122-124 now I weight 117 n look bloated hmmm


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Foxy are you temping orally?

yh, why? i aint shoving anything else where :haha:


----------



## jadey_fae

lol foxy! Vaginally is more accurate I think. I do it orally though!


----------



## jadey_fae

Commie use the conceive plus if no ewcm.


----------



## jadey_fae

Why are we so un lucky we are truly defying the odds


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> lol foxy! Vaginally is more accurate I think. I do it orally though!

i aint sticking anything up my foo foo if its just there to take my temp! lmao :haha: i dnt have time to do that with kids and a OH also OH would get jealous and i cant have that :haha: im taking my temp first thing in the morning before i even turn round in bed so id say its pretty accurate and google says it is loool


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> Why are we so un lucky we are truly defying the odds

have u seen my bd? i mean come on what more do i have to do a hand stand after bd i swear il do it if that what it takes..tho someone would have to hold my legs and feed me a drink thru a straw :haha:


----------



## jadey_fae

:) Right ladies, how do u get ur man in the mood? I need ideas!

Foxy u make me laugh!


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> :) Right ladies, how do u get ur man in the mood? I need ideas!
> 
> Foxy u make me laugh!

i tell mine he has the smallest pennis ive ever had that tends to put him in a mood :haha: the next comment has been banned due to being to explicit... :winkwink:


----------



## jadey_fae

seriously SB... has it really been since June anyone get their BFP? We should all totally stick together. It will happen - :)


----------



## foxykins

erm nah my man really easy to be honest he isnt hard work at all and he has a very HIGH sex drive so i dnt have any problems what so ever infact its the opposite way round for me i need to find a way how to put him off me! :haha: but usually id take a bath or shower and invite him in becos we usually have a bath of shower together even after 22 years of being together :cloud9: then from there it usually takes us to bed and we bd :winkwink:


----------



## foxykins

also have a shower then put a little teddy suit on and parade around as normal that also works a treat cos they know what ur after :haha:


----------



## foxykins

just took a opk ...dont know why :O but after my pos it went extremly faint and now it pretty dark hmm


----------



## jadey_fae

bcos u like poas - I do! Mayb u body geared up for O but didnt. Now it's trying again? But ur temps look like u have already. See what your temps are like 2moro. You will have a better picture


----------



## jadey_fae

where is everyone?


----------



## foxykins

im watching a film with my daughter its based on a true story O-o


----------



## jadey_fae

what r u watching


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> what r u watching

247f its a film about 4 people that go away and 3 of them get stuck in a sauna and the other one thinks there at this party so he goes back and goes to bed and so on while the other ones are dying in the sauna, based on a tru story and one dies :cry: its just finished now its ok abit slow af first.


----------



## foxykins

im off to bed now to cuddle up to OH. good night all n sleep tight :hugs:


----------



## Commie

jadey - I've tried everything in the book to get him in the mood these past few days and it hasn't worked, so I'll wait for the others to comment... lol

Night all x


----------



## jadey_fae

night Commie and Foxy! x


----------



## SBinRI

Hey all. I dont know what else you can try Commie.. What about just walking around naked? Ive done that a couple of times when I was feeling brave. lol.

Spotting now instead of flow.. so yay... maybe I can get some tonite.. Im already exhausted though. Gotta make up Levi's bed.. dang bottle leaks all over everything constantly. I should get the girls to bed as well.See yall in the morning!


----------



## Pammy31

Ahh I so need a coffee... Had indigestion bad last night... burping and extremely bad gas this morning and I am sooo hungry...massive temp spike..


----------



## Juniper1450

jadey_fae said:


> We have gotta be the un luckiest group of girls to have a group on this site

Lol, DH said that maybe I should switch groups since none of us get our BFP....lol...don't worry I'm not going anywere


----------



## Juniper1450

So sorry Alina :hugs:

We all are here for u- we all know the feeling too well...

For me CD7 and have a lot f ewcm.....confused cuz last month I was sticky/dry until about CD12....what do u think- BD fest? :sex:

Driving today from Michigan to Ohio, then to North Carolina, then to South Carolina!! It's our 1 year anniversary :) yey!


----------



## jadey_fae

get bding Juniper!


----------



## Pammy31

soo much cm lately


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies...oh to school i go in the rain :cry:


----------



## foxykins

pam are u 2dpo as well? :happydance:


----------



## Pammy31

hooollyyy shit... chiro appt awesome... sore snd cracked... feel great.


----------



## Pammy31

yeah i think so...


----------



## foxykins

Pammy31 said:


> yeah i think so...

oooh look like its us 2 together then :thumbup: i feel norm tho but mega early so all good :happydance:


----------



## foxykins

well beside still pain on left side ovarie, disturbed sleep, kept waking up :growlmad: and bad wind bit like the wind you get before af comes its pretty bad :haha: i want sickness please :coffee: and i nice 5dps-6dps dip :haha: have more painting to do today and my new bunk bed is being delivered so got a busy day ahead :dohh:


----------



## Commie

Hey folks. Dunno if I've O'd yet or not. Can't understand my chart...


----------



## foxykins

Commie said:


> Hey folks. Dunno if I've O'd yet or not. Can't understand my chart...

hmm looks like u did on cd10 do u do opk? id say cd10 tho cos u have 3 small rises that suppose to confirm u ovualted. which makes u 3dps n me n pam are 2dpo lol mine came early this month too


----------



## Pammy31

Commie said:


> Hey folks. Dunno if I've O'd yet or not. Can't understand my chart...

looks like cd10 commie


----------



## Pammy31

yeah i am not sure with the mid cycle bleed but a few pos opks i think this may be my month... totally setting myself up for diappointment... but bloated and gassy sooo bad this early in dpo is odd for me.


----------



## foxykins

my stomache feels off cos the gas is damn bad it rlly does feel just before u get ur af :shrug:


----------



## Pammy31

foxy fxed for bfps for you and me... then commie and sb and jadey and baby everyone else


----------



## lynzpraying

Morning ladies, how are you all today?? 
Advice needed please, I am only CD 6 today but feeling so light headed and sick today and also keep getting a sharp pain in my right ovary and pubic area....is this normal? Totally confused :shrug:


----------



## foxykins

lynzpraying said:


> Morning ladies, how are you all today??
> Advice needed please, I am only CD 6 today but feeling so light headed and sick today and also keep getting a sharp pain in my right ovary and pubic area....is this normal? Totally confused :shrug:

erm might just be the after affects of ur af bit early to be ovulating but if u have a opk id take one. but id say more af affects i wouldnt worry about it. i only get this when im near to ovulating and a few days after


----------



## foxykins

Pammy31 said:


> foxy fxed for bfps for you and me... then commie and sb and jadey and baby everyone else

that would be lovely :thumbup: i might start testinf at 5dpo becos im crazy and have way too many preg tests to use :haha:


----------



## Commie

Yeah, agree with Foxy, lynz. It's a bit early for O! Good advice to do opk though, just in case!


----------



## lynzpraying

Thanks Foxy and Commie, I usually ov around cd12 and get pains but sure it's too early?? I will take an opk tonight when I get home from work and bd just to be sure lol :haha:


----------



## foxykins

Commie said:


> Yeah, agree with Foxy, lynz. It's a bit early for O! Good advice to do opk though, just in case!

commie if i make u 3dp today how do u feel? hoping we get our bfp well at least some of us tho all would be better! :cloud9:


----------



## SBinRI

I actually dont think Commie has O yet. Simply based on comparing her temps after o to what she has now... Commie- I DO suggest entering in your cm everyday as it makes a BIG diff for ff and chart stalkers.


----------



## Commie

SB - I don't think I have O yet, either. And the reason I haven't entered cm is cos I haven't had any! Maybe I'm not going to O at all. 

Foxy - I feel like this cycle is a definite waste - we haven't really managed to bd at the right time and when we have, it's not been great to be honest (no offense DH! lol). I'm not really counting this month as trying at all, I'm just going to look forward to next cycle and hope we can get some closeness back by then :)


----------



## foxykins

:hugs:


----------



## Commie

:hugs: :)


----------



## Pammy31

sb i am so bloated and gassy... it hurts... nasea and heartburn too. i am off to bed girls


----------



## jadey_fae

Commie I don't thin you have O yet either.

I have just got back from the gynae doc at the hosp. He had a lot to say...
He said that he has been doing this job for over 30 years and STRONGLY advises people not to temp. He said that temping alone is not a reliable way to show that u have O as some people don't have temp shifts that do Ovulate and others do have temp shifts that don't ovulate. Also that it doesn't pin point O. 
He also said that if I must temp - like SB said the only way for charting to give u proper info is to use temping along side opk and cm checks. 
He said that cm is the best sign to go by.


----------



## jadey_fae

I just have no idea when it comes to cm. I don't get much at all.


----------



## Commie

Gosh - the information regarding TTC is so confusing. Everywhere you look you find contradictory statements. I think as women, we learn to get to know ourselves better than any tests or monitors. We need to go with our gut!


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> I just have no idea when it comes to cm. I don't get much at all.

same i get next to nothing also and it drives me mad. so i opk plus i get ovulation pains that kinda tell me its coming up. this month i used concieve plus becos of the lack of cm also primerose vitamins


----------



## Commie

Where is everyone today? SB? Baby? Boo? Juniper? Anybody out there? lol


----------



## babyplzz

Hi girls!! How's everyone?

Commie, cm definitely helps to trace O'day:thumbup:
Pammy, hope it's your month, crossing everything for you:hugs:
SB, wow hun, you have long af, mine it like nothing in front of yours:wacko:
Foxy, still painting!? Your gonna have fun tww lol
Juniper, time to make baby dance !? lol have fun:hugs:
Jadey, did you O alredy?

I think i am last this cycle lol Feeling tired after work, arg my feet going crazy.Just wondering about my af, what's going on. i had very light af last cycle and now is the same omg.Spotted yesterday(normal), had light bleeding today, but so light that i didn't need to change my tampon(tmi ) for 6 hours, till i didn't come back from work!? Well, i had on it a cloth( sorry tmi), but now i am sitting without tampon at all, and there nothing, just little of blood when i wipe:shrug: And my temps still up today, above coverline hmm, very weird.


----------



## SBinRI

Its true that some women dont get a temp shift. And id imagine that docs advise against it because those women get their hopes up. I think there are enough women out there that ut does work well for and thats why so many do temp. Just like opks dont work gor all. 

My af is usually 4 days. Not too bad. Some women have 7 days! 

Just cleaning today. Flu shots later.


----------



## foxykins

been so busy :wacko: we bought a triple sleeper and it got delivered today we have just finished puttin it up and looks great! finished my cream in the kitchen just got my red on 2 walls to do tomorrow then the kitchen is done :happydance: take away for dinner tonight cos i refuse to cook im now completly shattered :sleep:


----------



## SBinRI

I love love when I dont have to cook! Cooking is the bane of my existence!


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> I love love when I dont have to cook! Cooking is the bane of my existence!

i usually do the cooking all of the cooking :cry: but now and again at times like these we need a take out. the thought of cooking for 5 plus eldest daughters bf is here is defo a no no after today. going to put my feet up and wait on my grub coming im sooo starving i could eat my dogs :haha:


----------



## jadey_fae

SBinRI said:


> Its true that some women dont get a temp shift. And id imagine that docs advise against it because those women get their hopes up. I think there are enough women out there that ut does work well for and thats why so many do temp. Just like opks dont work gor all.
> 
> My af is usually 4 days. Not too bad. Some women have 7 days!
> 
> Just cleaning today. Flu shots later.

My AF is sometimes 8 days! And very heavy I have to change a towel like every 2 hours


----------



## jadey_fae

I don't think I have O yet baby but my temps are high for me. They are normal like 35.9 in the first half of my cycle. This cycle they are like 36.3. Thats normally close to my coverline!


----------



## SBinRI

I donno Jadey. It'll be interesting to see your temps tomorrow. Im r yeing the temps for the past 2 days for you...


----------



## jadey_fae

u think I may have O already? I've had neg opk and no O pain


----------



## jadey_fae

just noticed my fertility charts is showing my previous cycle still ooooops


----------



## SBinRI

Just sayin. Your temp is up to post O already..


----------



## jadey_fae

yeah it is. That is weird. But I will see what happens 2moro. That would mean I would have to bd while still bleeding for a good chance! :( Surely the egg wouldn't be mature enough to pop then?


----------



## jadey_fae

?


----------



## missloopy

well FF seems to think i may have O'd on cd16. i haven't had a convincingly dark OPK yet, but they actually got close around then, and then lightened back up. so who knows? i'll keep the BD up until i can tell convincingly one way or the other. 

last night i fell asleep before hubby got home from work at midnight. he works delivering medical equipment & the hours are weird.... i told him in my half sleep that we had to bd, and he was like "i know... *i'm* awake!"... i told him it's okay, he could pretend i was awake. of course i did wake up, and then i couldn't go back to sleep until 3am. ugh. by then i had watched the most recent episode of downton abbey and cried like the sap that i am... and was all snuffly when i got in bed lol.

so after i brought the kid to school at 7:45, i came home and crashed out for a couple hours. this won't help sleeping tonight, but i couldn't function.


----------



## Fezzie

May I join you ladies. It's officially been a year of trying and it's great to have support from others who understand. I've been stalking this thread for awhile so I feel like I already know you all! May we be blessed with our BFP soon


----------



## foxykins

Fezzie said:


> May I join you ladies. It's officially been a year of trying and it's great to have support from others who understand. I've been stalking this thread for awhile so I feel like I already know you all! May we be blessed with our BFP soon

welcome :wave:


----------



## missloopy

welcome fezzie!


----------



## SBinRI

Welcome Fezzie!

Jadeu- I just dont know... 

Loopy-your chart looks GREAT! Maybe youll be our next BFP!


----------



## Commie

:hi: hi fezzie and welcome! Maybe you will bring luck to our group! :)


----------



## Commie

Night girls x


----------



## SBinRI

Night Commie!


----------



## Fezzie

Commie said:


> :hi: hi fezzie and welcome! Maybe you will bring luck to our group! :)

I hope so! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Longing4three

3 days of waiting left. I went out and bought a FRER and am going to test in the morning. I already feel like it was a waste of money since the dollar store ones work perfectly fine and I could have waited 2 more days. Ah well. I have been crampy off and on for over a week. I woke up with back pain and felt so nauseaous the last couple days...but then again I havent been eating at regular intervals and I get nauseaous when I am hungry too. I feel like a monster when I do eat though. I eat for an army (which has nothing to do with anything...that's just me always cuz I have a fast metabolism). I am so impatient....and hot lately.


----------



## Pammy31

I had a major spike...this morning!!


----------



## BooLuv1

Hi giiiirls sorry that I've been MIA for a while I just been busy busy with family.... So far for me still have sore nipples I'm now bloated, been getting heartburn for two days mow at night (I'm having right now) . No sign of af but I've been getting sharp pain on my right side for. 3-4days I think. If this cycle is the same as last one then I have till Sunday for af to show up right now I'm in 32cd... I have no idea when I O bc is cycle I had cramp for 3 days instead of just one day like last cycle ...


----------



## Pammy31

Looks like I have a 24 or a 35 day cycle... it is weird as I have had cramps and bloating and bad gas since 1dpo... nips only just getting tender.


----------



## jadey_fae

looks good Pammy!

Hi Fez! :)

My temp has dropped again. I'm releved - was hoping I hadn't O quite yet. I am now recording cm/position to the best of my ability!


----------



## Commie

Still no temp rise this morning. I'm sure I should have O by now. Strange. Cervix had the classic SHOW characteristics yesterday so was expecting a rise today.... ?


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies :hugs:
feel like crap today VERY sick so im going back to bed after ive dropped little one off :sleep:


----------



## missloopy

well no BD tonight... hubs was too exhausted from his new job. i wish men's egos weren't so closely tied to their wieners. we have BD five nights in a row. i am sure i am heavily populated with swimmers & can afford to miss one night. he was all moody about it though. hopefully i already o'd and it's a non issue.

my back is killing me and i really wasn't that into it anyway. i know i am not supposed to take nsaids while ttc, but what do you do about pain? i had been in fewer car accidents the last time... tylenol doesn't cut it.

foxy -- sorry you aren't feeling well!


----------



## lynzpraying

Hi Fezzie :wave:
Morning ladies, how's everyone today? Still praying for that elusive BFP from someone, we've got to get lucky soon and I think we need a little bit of luck. Rooting for you girls who are past O!!
Hope you're feeling better later Foxy (or not if it's a good sign that you caught an egg fxd)!!!
I'm only CD 7 and hate the waiting already lol, but after yesterday's really wierd symptoms I have got the OH bd'ing early just to make sure we catch the right times!! :haha:


----------



## lynzpraying

Loopy - have you tried heat pads on your back? I find they work really well and soothe it great. Not as good as painkillers but will help??


----------



## missloopy

lynzpraying said:


> Loopy - have you tried heat pads on your back? I find they work really well and soothe it great. Not as good as painkillers but will help??

yeah i do use one semi-frequently, but it has been too hot here. it was 80 in my house at midnight. it's supposed to cool back down next week i think. thank goodness, i am ready for fall!


----------



## SBinRI

Commie- stress from dh delaying O?


----------



## SBinRI

Loopy- tylenol based meds like percocet and vicodin are ok in pregnancy!!!


----------



## Pammy31

hey sb...


----------



## foxykins

feel ok now :) back to painting i guess :O


----------



## lynzpraying

Aww Loopy, didn't even think of the season differences lol!! It was only 8 degrees when I was driving to work this morning Brr...what I would give for some heat!!


----------



## SBinRI

Hey Pammy!!! Nice rise!


----------



## SBinRI

So af spotting is slowing down. Woohoo! Nothing really going on here. Gotta go get everyone up and ready for the day.. lunches made etc. Ahh how I love my quiet mornings with you girls!


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm actually feeling it this cycle :) Think I'm getting the hand of checking my cervix also :)


----------



## SBinRI

Yay Jadey!


----------



## jadey_fae

sb, how come myfertilitychart only shows up to my cd9? I'm on cd11 now


----------



## SBinRI

Did you update your link for this cycle?


----------



## jadey_fae

oh, didn't realise I had to do that!


----------



## SBinRI

I think it only shows so many days. Im really not sure...


----------



## jadey_fae

ummmm, now it's massive. I'll try to fix that. Sorry guys

What do the small numbers mean in cmm records? 0123


----------



## SBinRI

Means based on your cm if you O today then tomorrow you'd be 1dpo and so on.


----------



## jadey_fae

right sorted now


----------



## SBinRI

I just made a ticker link for my chart. :)

I hope hope HOPE someone gets their BFP soon!!! We all need a boost in here!


----------



## Pammy31

when i click on your ticker sb i get runtime error?


----------



## Cupcake2012

Hi

One of you invited me to join this from another thread, so just popping in to say hi!! 

I recently joined as feeling like I need some support as I'm onto month 10 of ttc #1. CD1 today :nope:

Hoping for my BFP soon!


----------



## Pammy31

gl cupcake


----------



## foxykins

Cupcake2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> One of you invited me to join this from another thread, so just popping in to say hi!!
> 
> I recently joined as feeling like I need some support as I'm onto month 10 of ttc #1. CD1 today :nope:
> 
> Hoping for my BFP soon!

:wave:


----------



## Longing4three

Well I think I am out this month. FRER BFN with FMU. Feeling like AF is right around the corner. 
Onto cycle 10 TTC. 
I am going to order some pregnancy test strips from the net...anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## foxykins

Longing4three said:


> Well I think I am out this month. FRER BFN with FMU. Feeling like AF is right around the corner.
> Onto cycle 10 TTC.
> I am going to order some pregnancy test strips from the net...anyone have any suggestions?

i got mine from amazon and they was cheap but ok :thumbup: just noticed ur the same as me. ur trying for number 3 and have got 2 girls im the same except i fostered my sisters boy so i have 2 natural daughters but would love my last one to be a boy :cloud9:


----------



## lynzpraying

Hi Cupcake :wave:


----------



## Pammy31

goodnight my lovelies i am so tired.


----------



## Longing4three

i got mine from amazon and they was cheap but ok :thumbup: just noticed ur the same as me. ur trying for number 3 and have got 2 girls im the same except i fostered my sisters boy so i have 2 natural daughters but would love my last one to be a boy :cloud9:[/QUOTE]

I have a feeling I will have another girl. I would LOVE to have a boy next though. But healthy is fine by me. I just wish it would happen already. We are thinking about fostering after the next babe. I just don't know if I would be approved for that since I work 12 hour rotating shifts. We'll see. If I can have my own I should be able to foster and eventually adopt, but the system here is such a failure. I have 5 days off in between my 4-12s but foster care here doesn't like their foster parents to use the daycare system (I will only have my girls in 9 days/month when I go back to work in 3 weeks). I would love to be a SAHM, but things are still pretty tight financially since we are just starting out. *sigh* :coffee:


----------



## foxykins

Id also love a son but im more than happy to have a girl. I went to go see a voyant and she said the mc i had was a boy i was :cry: everyone that i know says il prob have another girl too my mum had 3 girls one boy then me so i guess we shall see :dohh: took me 12months to go thru the foster route and it wasnt easy very personal but i was fine with that i fostered my sisters son so you would think it would be quicker but nope. just got my ici pack thru today so going to look thru it as ive said if its not happend by crimbo im going to have iui done as im not getting any younger :blush:


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi cupcake

Yes SB someone will get their BFP! x


----------



## missloopy

i got my OPK's and HCG strips from amazon
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026995KO/ref=ox_ya_os_product

the OPK's work fine, and though i've not had my BFP yet... i gave a couple to a friend and they were positive... so they do the job.


----------



## babyplzz

Hi all!! Hello newbies:hi:

Nothing to report here, just that i am really concerned about my af, 1 day of light af and the rest spotting!?:shrug:and my temp never got above coverline, it back up today:wacko:

How's everyone?
We definitely need some bfp in here!!


----------



## jadey_fae

did u test for last cycle? Other than the 13dpo?


----------



## babyplzz

jadey_fae said:


> did u test for last cycle? Other than the 13dpo?

:nope::nope: nope.


----------



## babyplzz

I thought if i had bfn 13 dpo, and spotting like normal at 17/10 it's definitely bfn, but that temp and af stressing me, more af then temp. its realy strange for me.


----------



## jadey_fae

for some reason I can't see your chart ? Is the link working for u?


----------



## babyplzz

hmm no, trying to fix it


----------



## SBinRI

Hey everyone. Welcome Cupcake!
My ticker link isn't working... ill try and fix that in a minute. My feet hurt. Just spent the morning out with my mom and kids. Soo tired! Still didnt get any meat for dinner either..ugh. reaally dont want to go back out! 

I want to see that chart too Baby.


----------



## jadey_fae

mayb u should test again?


----------



## jadey_fae

Can see it in ur sig but it still wont open

I think u should test or do an O test if u have any lying about? Just in case...


----------



## babyplzz

Was thinking about it also, need to buy some test tomorrow. Hmm, FF page dont wants to open for some reason, and i cant see any of yours charts yether , strange


----------



## SBinRI

They must be down right now..


----------



## jadey_fae

do u have any ovulation tests left over?


----------



## babyplzz

no, i have nothing in my house right now, i ordered from the net some O tests and pregnancy tests but they still didn't come error


----------



## babyplzz

babyplzz said:


> no, i have nothing in my house right now, i ordered from the net some O tests and pregnancy tests but they still didn't come error

 
Argh:wacko:


----------



## SBinRI

I think FF is down.. I cant get on their site at all. Just got rid of my ticker.. just not working.. whatever.

Im supposed to bake a cake for my FIL's bday party tomorrow. I really just dont want to..


----------



## SBinRI

and its back up now...


----------



## babyplzz

FF its up now, now you can see my chart i think.


----------



## SBinRI

Alina- how long is your af usually? Looks like last month you had 2 days of flow and 2 days spotting??


----------



## SBinRI

My temps look crazy compared to last months... All zig zaggy..


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> Alina- how long is your af usually? Looks like last month you had 2 days of flow and 2 days spotting??

Last month it was weird cause i lost 1 day of medium flow, but this month i didn't get even 1 day of medium, only 1 day of light ?
The normal for me its 2 day medium 1 day light and 2 day spotting.


----------



## babyplzz

babyplzz said:


> SBinRI said:
> 
> 
> Alina- how long is your af usually? Looks like last month you had 2 days of flow and 2 days spotting??
> 
> Last month it was weird cause i lost 1 day of medium flow, but this month i didn't get even 1 day of medium, only 1 day of light ?
> The normal for me its 2 day medium 1 day light and 2 day spotting.Click to expand...

So normal for me it's 3 day flow and 2 days spotting!


----------



## SBinRI

Thats pretty darn short! Either you didnt have a lot of lining to be shed... ooooor theres something else going on. When do your tests arrive?


----------



## SBinRI

Just out of curiosity Alina- what happens if you take out the last 2 opks you had.. the post and last neg one? Im wondering if itd move your O day..


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm getting excited again!


----------



## babyplzz

Monday!? i think.., but i heading out tomorrow and buy one, cause i don't like it at all.Something wrong going on in there., its ok to cut 1 day but not all 3 lol


----------



## babyplzz

jadey_fae said:


> I'm getting excited again!

 
Dont! I am worrying:shrug:


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> Just out of curiosity Alina- what happens if you take out the last 2 opks you had.. the post and last neg one? Im wondering if itd move your O day..

will do it now onw sec


----------



## SBinRI

Also- you said your bleeding was light. Was it actually light or just spotting?


----------



## babyplzz

Check it now !? it's still same, but it not sure!!??


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> Also- you said your bleeding was light. Was it actually light or just spotting?

Light bleeding, and i had one cloth on it not big but still there( sorry tmi), so i had one tampon for 8 hours !?


----------



## SBinRI

I see it didnt move your date.. Im searching the internet and many women say that if you only have bleeding for one day that it doesnt really count as af... Not sure how many days would be needed to actually "count" as af.. but still. Are you having any symptoms at all?


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> I see it didnt move your date.. Im searching the internet and many women say that if you only have bleeding for one day that it doesnt really count as af... Not sure how many days would be needed to actually "count" as af.. but still. Are you having any symptoms at all?

Nada!:shrug: nothing at all.


----------



## SBinRI

So strange. Id test just to be SURE. One day of light bleeding... Deffo odd.


----------



## babyplzz

I started the work, so feeling tired from it, maybe that's why i don't notice any symptom, but still i don't have bb sore or nips not sik at all just tired and thats from work.


----------



## babyplzz

I will tomorow for sure. If nothing i'm gonna run to the DR, wth is that !?


----------



## babyplzz

Also, today when i saw there only little of spotting, i checked my cm and i got that little bleed mixed with some ewcm stuff!?


----------



## SBinRI

I just dont know... Could be either youre having a SUPER light period.. or maybe a hormone thing.. or light due to an anovulatory cycle.. or preg. So many reasons out there..


----------



## babyplzz

anovulatory impossible, i know i did oed, i had cramps and pinching up till my 6 dpo.
light period or hormones, 2 cycles in arrow !? hmmm, maybe.


----------



## SBinRI

I donno. Just ideas to explain light bleeding..


----------



## jadey_fae

what time do u get up baby?


----------



## foxykins

bby when i was last preg it sounds like what i had so id retest. I took a opk cos im feeling weird, sick n lots of feeling goin on down there and its dark now not pos but its gone from a pos to light light then darker n darker im slightly confused...i have a pic might post it i feel like crap


----------



## jadey_fae

picture foxy!


----------



## babyplzz

jadey_fae said:


> what time do u get up baby?

 i been sleeping till 10am lol but i went to bed at 2 or 3 am.Why?


----------



## foxykins

wil do got peeps here at the mo :growlmad: i know i ovulated cos i got a pos and i also got the pains so im :wacko: dnt know if i shud bd again but i rlly know i ovualted so :dohh: wil post when they go :haha: also getting sharp pains in bbs but its too early for this :shrug:


----------



## foxykins

wish i cud send u some tests bby ..i bleed for one day then spotted to brown and i was preg so bby that could be u :shrug:


----------



## foxykins

u can see where i got pos then it fading then it goin dark again its darker than the pic shows the pic is blurry :wacko:


----------



## BooLuv1

I feel it coming ugh I guess I'm out


----------



## SBinRI

When did you start opks foxy? When wad the first darker one from


----------



## SBinRI

Oh no Boo! So sorry!


----------



## foxykins

4th test dwn was last sat n was a blazing pos


----------



## SBinRI

Did you have O pain then Foxy? Your temps are up and down...


----------



## SBinRI

Temps from cd 12/13 are craaaaaazy low...


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Did you have O pain then Foxy? Your temps are up and down...

yup always get it i know cos it makes bd grrr :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

So you think you O last Sat?


----------



## foxykins

i duno but i had the pains for 2 days that i normally have :shrug:


----------



## SBinRI

Just as an experiment- what happens if you didiscard the two low low temps?


----------



## foxykins

totally confused now my temp at the moment i know it doesnt count but it 36.6 :shrug:


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Just as an experiment- what happens if you didiscard the two low low temps?

they was acurate temps tho i turned around in bed n took em lol and can i remove them n put em back?


----------



## SBinRI

Maybe you're like 5/6 dpo


----------



## SBinRI

Yes.. you dont have to remove them tho. There should be a box to click thst says duscard


----------



## foxykins

that happens lol done it for ya


----------



## jadey_fae

that looks better


----------



## jadey_fae

makes much more sense and matches opk


----------



## SBinRI

And solid lines! And less waiting time! Lol


----------



## SBinRI

No more opks for you!


----------



## foxykins

hmm n if thats right i have a dip at 5dpo :wacko: and i feel like shit ...dizzy spell at the mo not feelin great at all sharp pains comin from tummy doin dwnwards :shrug: but them other temps was right so i dnt get it :shrug:


----------



## foxykins

oh come on i was having fun testing :cry: :haha:


----------



## foxykins

so i could be 1,3 or 5 dpo now lol i remember sayin why did i have a pos opk test at cd10 tho n now ff as my ov on cd 11 could be right time wil tel i guess


----------



## foxykins

hi hondavyam :wave:


----------



## SBinRI

Hey all.. I kniw you're all sleeping.. cept for pammy maybe..

Been working on my FILs bday cake.. so tired.. 

Af spotting is done! Yay! Still another 10ish days til O for me... boooo...


----------



## jadey_fae

How did the cake turn out?


----------



## jadey_fae

baby, are u testing today?


----------



## Pammy31

hey ladies... bloated very tender utural area very sore nips nausea on and off


----------



## jadey_fae

sounds good pammy


----------



## Cupcake2012

I hate :witch: got horrible cramps today :sad2:

I see most of you chart. I started using the clearblue fertility monitor last month, do you think I should chart too?


----------



## jadey_fae

Sorry cupcake :( 
Yes u should chart too!


----------



## SBinRI

Cupcake- We love charting. Seeing those temps make me happy. I cant force myself to get preg.. but I think it makes me feel like Im doing SOMETHING. Know what I mean??

Pammy- think you caught that eggo? If you take off the manual CH date- does it give you CH yet?

Cd7 for me. Nothing going on here at all.. Doing too much and not enough down time. Its just been a nutty week and Im thinking to break plans with friends tonite so Nate and I can have QUIET while the girls are at my sisters...


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies temp not making sense again ..hope ur all good


----------



## SBinRI

Why doesn't it make sense?


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Why doesn't it make sense?

my temp this morning is not connected to my others why? lol think im cming down with somthing im in bed now as i feel i have a fever :cry:


----------



## SBinRI

Heres my temp overlay fir I ct, sept and aug. This month is waaay above the others. I know it diesnt really matter before O but still.... black is oct and blue is sept


----------



## SBinRI

Its just a FF glitch.. no worries!


----------



## foxykins

i was looking at other temp chart on ff like mine n theres a few thats high n drops very low then back high. is there a reason why my morning temp is not connected to my others


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Its just a FF glitch.. no worries!

oh lol damn ff got me worried :wacko:


----------



## Pammy31

Hey Girls!! SB I took manual off and it has CH's FF says temp wise I am 3dpo... MFC says CM wise Oct 14th ov test wise oct 16th and Their CH's are Oct 17th... my dads Birthday....


----------



## SBinRI

Pammy- thats a tough one.. id ssy 3/4dpo.. too hard to tell exactly.. Its great to see the CH though! 

Still working on cakes. Made a graveyard cake with tombstones t hat say sight, hearing, sanity and libido. Now making vulture cupcakes.. gonna be super cute. And all is milk free so I can let Erin eat without worrying.


----------



## jadey_fae

post a pic SB. Sounds impressive! Maybe start a business!?

I'm fast approaching O. Temp dip today but think it's still a little soon. No cramps etc.


----------



## SBinRI

Thanks Jadey.. been thinking about a real business for a while. I already sell lots of cooku es and cakes etc.. just need to cut thru some red govt tape and ill be good to go.. ill post pics once its all set up..


----------



## jadey_fae

check this out. Because myfertilitycharts is better than FF they have let me overlay and I'm starting to see pattern. I only have one other chart with myfertilitycharts but there is a pattern for sure

https://https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/webedition/20/generateoverlay.aspx?t=0&n=0&p=1&c1=73893&c2=75855


----------



## jadey_fae

https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/webedition/20/generateoverlay.aspx?t=0&n=0&p=1&c1=73893&c2=75855


----------



## SBinRI

Link doesn't work


----------



## SBinRI

I <3 patterns


----------



## Pammy31

:hi: SB, Baby, Foxy and Jadey!!


----------



## foxykins

hiya pam, how u feeling? i feel sick as a dog :cry: i can just about handle how sick i feel my tummy is n throat just feel rlly sick not like me at all! hope this is good lol im prepared to handle it if theres someone little caused this :)


----------



## Pammy31

i am really hungry... sneezing...tender, sore uteral area... not so gassy...thirsty...and doing little pees... but not symptom spotting at all... :blush:

hope you feel better soon.


----------



## babyplzz

Hi all!!
How's everyone today!?


Didn't have time today to buy any test, so gonna wait monday, my net strips must come i think. Will save some money on those tests, they are way expensive here. Having brown discharge today, only when i wipe, and it's really brown, yak. Was playing with my FF, and instead of my light bleeding day i used spotting, my temps are strange. Have a look girls, what you thing?


----------



## jadey_fae

Hiya Pammy!

Sorry SB will try again with the link. Just having a disagreement with myfertilitycharts. The fact that I had some ewcm on cd8 - last day of period has meant that it thinks I O on that day when I clearly didn't. Have had to take it out. Does anyone else get any ewcm at the end of their period? Just me?
 



Attached Files:







generateoverlay.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 1


----------



## foxykins

Pammy31 said:


> i am really hungry... sneezing...tender, sore uteral area... not so gassy...thirsty...and doing little pees... but not symptom spotting at all... :blush:
> 
> hope you feel better soon.

yes i can see ur not symptom spotting like me:haha: i got cramps n pinching at the moment, sharpe pains that keep randlomy going across my bbs :shrug: feel like i the flu and feel reaaaaaaaally sick only just got out of bed :haha: tempted to test becos this are new odd things ive never had but il hang on but i do feel like crap this time which might be good lmao lets hope we both caught the egg. would be lovely just b4 crimbo :thumbup: oh and im in a foul mood :growlmad:


----------



## jadey_fae

still above the coverline baby :0)


----------



## jadey_fae

I haven't had any since just increasingly wetter but it's more watery/creamy. Any thoughts


----------



## Pammy31

me too Jadey... i get wet after AF.. looks like you are dpo19


----------



## babyplzz

Yeah, that's what i see lol Strange. boooo


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> Hiya Pammy!
> 
> Sorry SB will try again with the link. Just having a disagreement with myfertilitycharts. The fact that I had some ewcm on cd8 - last day of period has meant that it thinks I O on that day when I clearly didn't. Have had to take it out. Does anyone else get any ewcm at the end of their period? Just me?

me and i missed my month cos of it :cry: i ovulated on cd8 so i got a week early af which was lovely :dohh:


----------



## foxykins

bby do u have a old graph to compare of it that ur first one too?


----------



## Pammy31

hmmm i honestly have never had some of these symptoms before... hope the eggy has been caught for us. nipps are very tender atm.. 
Jadey put creamy that wont mess with FF


----------



## babyplzz

no Foxy, its was my first month of charting.


----------



## jadey_fae

foxykins said:


> jadey_fae said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Pammy!
> 
> Sorry SB will try again with the link. Just having a disagreement with myfertilitycharts. The fact that I had some ewcm on cd8 - last day of period has meant that it thinks I O on that day when I clearly didn't. Have had to take it out. Does anyone else get any ewcm at the end of their period? Just me?
> 
> me and i missed my month cos of it :cry: i ovulated on cd8 so i got a week early af which was lovely :dohh:Click to expand...

I always get ewcm on cd8 at the end of period but then go on to get pos opk and O pain around cd13-15. No early period.


----------



## Pammy31

give it some time... Jadey


----------



## jadey_fae

Pammy31 said:


> me too Jadey... i get wet after AF.. looks like you are dpo19

Pammy - do get ewcm at the end of AF?


----------



## Pammy31

yup but it is cloudy looking

remember this cycle i had a mid cycle bleed more than spotting so it was put as start of another chart


----------



## jadey_fae

Pammy31 said:


> give it some time... Jadey

I know, I will get another rise at around cd15, cos I always do but I'm worried that the ewcm at the end of my period could mean I'm missing the egg every month. I don't start bding til after it's finished completely


----------



## foxykins

oh no mine was a one off i got a pos opk to pos opk on the morning then neg at the night. bby thats a shame but ur af still doesnt make sense so still retest like i said that happened to me and i was like woooa when i got a bfp lol


----------



## Pammy31

me too... DH wont bd on my AF... until i am clear..


----------



## foxykins

told little one i feel ill and he just randomy said mum if u feel ill its cos you got a baby?!? bless him :cloud9:


----------



## Pammy31

:hi: milliemoo join in... i invited you


----------



## foxykins

hi milliemoo :wave:


----------



## Pammy31

from the mouthes of babes... so cute... I am heading to bed got a headache and it is 11:30pm night all


----------



## foxykins

Pammy31 said:


> from the mouthes of babes... so cute... I am heading to bed got a headache and it is 11:30pm night all

gn ...i got to bleach my kitchen out now but its all decorated yay! :happydance: think il take it nice n sloooooooow :haha:


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm so confused. Does anyone think I could be ovulating right at the end of my period??


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> I'm so confused. Does anyone think I could be ovulating right at the end of my period??

ur temp today dipped down on cd12 so if it shoots up maybe u ovulated today? n cd12 is bout right i got pos opk on cd10 then ovulated on cd12-13 so maybe thats it?


----------



## Pammy31

naa you need 3 or more temp rises so cd12 pos ov


----------



## jadey_fae

after a quick google search apparently it could be part of the lining or to do with estrogen drops


----------



## SBinRI

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]I get a little ewcm at the end too...
Heres some cake pics


----------



## SBinRI

Sorry theyre sideways..


----------



## jadey_fae

wow. They are amazing!! Thanks for sharing. You should definitely try to go into business!

That makes me feel better about the ewcm. I think you said u had it when I mentioned it last cycle. I dont think I'm missing the egg. It's just a pattern Ive noticed. I dip at cycle8 it seems.


----------



## babyplzz

they are yummy!!!!


----------



## jadey_fae

u changed ur chart bk baby


----------



## babyplzz

yah, i put back that light bleeding at cd31, that made me cd 2 now. i am confused, impatient till my tests will come.


----------



## babyplzz

cd3, sorry, my bad


----------



## jadey_fae

I want some of SB's cakes! - Cake equals happy Jade


----------



## babyplzz

jadey_fae said:


> I want some of SB's cakes! - Cake equals happy Jade

 
lol Jadey, not bad, i want it too. 
I think i'm getting flu, my nose flows:wacko:


----------



## foxykins

sb, them cakes are great! i get a lot of made cakes for me for kids birthdays and so on and i can honestly say yours are better and id buy them off you rather than my other cake maker. il get one of the pics of my cakes that i got made for my kids birthday and you will see how better you are! get ur own buisness up and running really u are talented girl.


----------



## jadey_fae

agreed!
Oh no baby. I take echinacea when I get ill. I swear by it. But only works if u take it at the first sign of cold symptom. It will half the time u have a cold. Echinacea and olbas oil Much better than than taking meds :) - But I'm a bit of a hippy :)


----------



## babyplzz

I'm using Eagle Brand Medicated Oil, it helps to clear little the nose.
I breathe it, it seems to work. I don't like meds.


----------



## foxykins

just had the most sharp, scratchy pokey feeling down there :shrug: n i just feel pushin now :shrug:


----------



## jadey_fae

ooooh Foxy, thats weird?

Baby do u think ur tests will come on mon?


----------



## foxykins

:shrug: i duno but since yesterday ive been having moments of bad sickness also but prob turn out to be 0 again :dohh:


----------



## SBinRI

Thanks girls.. it was all devoured at the party.. very yummy.

Exhsusted now .. gonna wstch tv with Nate :)


----------



## BooLuv1

Pintching pain in my middle right side all day long ..... :/. No sign of af yet


----------



## babyplzz

jadey_fae said:


> ooooh Foxy, thats weird?
> 
> Baby do u think ur tests will come on mon?

yah., i hope so Jadey. they say 3 working days i ordered it in thursday


----------



## foxykins

BooLuv1 said:


> Pintching pain in my middle right side all day long ..... :/. No sign of af yet

are u due today, have u tested? :happydance:


----------



## jadey_fae

Sat night - and I just watched the X Factor in my pyjamas because that's how rock and roll I am!


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> Sat night - and I just watched the X Factor in my pyjamas because that's how rock and roll I am!

lmao i was just sitting here thinking should i watch that on my laptop because i missed it earlier :haha:


----------



## jadey_fae

yeah James was amazing as were Ella and Lucy


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> yeah James was amazing as were Ella and Lucy

ok now i have to watch it :haha: itv here i come :haha:


----------



## jadey_fae

let me know what u think! None of my friends will watch the x factor :(


----------



## Pammy31

hey ladies... i changed my coverline manually as my temps are way to close at 4 dpo.


----------



## foxykins

hmm i can only see the one for the 13th on here grrr


----------



## jadey_fae

might not be up yet. I think it will be 2moro. Try youtube


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi Pammy


----------



## foxykins

oh :cry: and :wave: pam


----------



## Pammy31

hey Jadey... i just put dh's wallet through the wash... woops


----------



## jadey_fae

Pammy - cd11 on ur chart looks good for O to me?


----------



## jadey_fae

Oh dear. He should have emptied his pockets!


----------



## jadey_fae

Bed time for me. Night girls

I've missed Commie today?


----------



## Pammy31

too late now... looks good on cd 11 i know... check both my charts... heading back to bed for a few hours girls... night night.. nap time


----------



## babyplzz

i am alredy in my bed with big lemon tea and my phone lol night Jade


----------



## foxykins

gn ladies n hello bby n hondavyam :wave:


----------



## babyplzz

Night girls, will tru to sleep with my mouth open lol


----------



## BooLuv1

foxykins said:


> BooLuv1 said:
> 
> 
> Pintching pain in my middle right side all day long ..... :/. No sign of af yet
> 
> are u due today, have u tested? :happydance:Click to expand...

It's due tomorrow I'm guessing last cycle it came when I was 35cd .... today I'm 34cd


----------



## Pammy31

have you got any signs of AF?


----------



## BooLuv1

I've been checking all day and nothing just a bit of creamy cm still have the pinching pain that comes and go


----------



## Pammy31

I am constantly hungry


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning girls. I got my first positive opk this morn :) 

When I examined my cervix I felt a massive change. They felt swollen. Is this a good indication of O?


----------



## mummyclo

Can I join? I'm not really part of a TTC group and you all seem lovely :flower:


----------



## jadey_fae

:hi:hello mummyclo. Welcome


----------



## babyplzz

Hi mummyclo!! of course you can join us!!!

Yay, Jade, bd time go for it!!


----------



## Pammy31

nips not sore anymore.. maybe I am symptom spotting too much... need to get out and do stuff.


----------



## babyplzz

Hey Pammy!! Don't read too much in sS, it means nothing, even read, that not all women get symptoms until 8 weeks. FX for you hun:hugs:


----------



## babyplzz

I am defo sick today, got sore throat, and my nose still flows. No spotting anymore only creamy cm, cp hidden somewhere up in there:wacko: boo, can't get it, and temp up again:shrug:


----------



## SBinRI

Hey Clo! Glad to see you back to ttc! Does thst mean you got married alteady?


----------



## SBinRI

Baby- your temps last month at this time were WAY lower.. cant wait for you to get those tests!


----------



## mummyclo

SBinRI said:


> Hey Clo! Glad to see you back to ttc! Does thst mean you got married alteady?

Yes! Feels like ages ago now was in July :cloud9:
Hoping for a :bfp: before Christmas!
How are you doing? x


----------



## SBinRI

Im good! Ive had no luck in ttc world but these girls are the best!


----------



## SBinRI

I agree Pammy- TRy to not SS.. We all know how it goes everymonth... Someone always gets excited but then only gets one line on the stupid tests..

cd8 today for me. Congested as heck- have been taken ibuprofen every 6 hrs since yesterday am. Sinus' are killing me. Girls arent here though so I can relax a bit more...


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> Baby- your temps last month at this time were WAY lower.. cant wait for you to get those tests!

Yah SB, they been a lot lower. Did you see my chart if i take that light bleeding of and instead use spotting ? it is just pathetic lol


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies and welcome clo :wave: sb my temp chart never connected? i still feel sick as a dog :cry:


----------



## SBinRI

jadey_fae said:


> Morning girls. I got my first positive opk this morn :)
> 
> When I examined my cervix I felt a massive change. They felt swollen. Is this a good indication of O?

I had the super swollen feeling a month or two ago. I dont know if its good or bad. Id say good- must be extra blood flow there to cause the swelling, right?


----------



## SBinRI

baby- no i missed it.. I still dont think you should count one day as your af... and the temps dont really follow. Not saying youre deffo pregnant but its just really weird.

Foxy- I wouldnt worry about the connector line. As long as your temp reading shows up then I think youre ok.


----------



## SBinRI

Foxy- that unconnected one has a black circle around it?? Im gonna go look that up.


----------



## SBinRI

Did you discard it by accident?


----------



## foxykins

no


----------



## SBinRI

I cant really find anything about it on google. Id email FF and ask. Prob just a glitch thing. What if you take it out completely-check your chart- then put it back in. Maybe it was just loading funny for some reason?


----------



## babyplzz

I just did it again SB, look at it now if you want. I am also impatient till tests come, i dont think im pregnant, but still, you know, there's always one part of you that say, maybe!!


----------



## SBinRI

I see your chart Alina. ID leave it that way. Your temps never went below cover even though they dipped.


----------



## mummyclo

Sore bbs today :( I usually feel like this the weeks before AF....not a good sign!


----------



## SBinRI

Have you done any searches to see if there are pregnant charts that look like that?


----------



## babyplzz

mummyclo said:


> Sore bbs today :( I usually feel like this the weeks before AF....not a good sign!

:hugs: Be positive hun!!


----------



## SBinRI

ugh! I hope not Clo! Just ignore it! lol.


----------



## babyplzz

Omg, First month that i start to chart, i have misunderstanding with it :dohh:
Lame:wacko:


----------



## foxykins

tried it nm not goin to worry bout it


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> ugh! I hope not Clo! Just ignore it! lol.

 
Yah, ignore it Clo!! lol

See, i'm even ignoring my new cycle lol:haha::wacko:


----------



## mummyclo

:rofl: ignored! Lol


----------



## babyplzz

We even planned to get bfp all at the same time lol
So we ignore bfn lol And as soon as one of bfp pops up, i am sure the rest will be there:haha::winkwink: 
I'm dreaming or what lol:haha::haha:


----------



## SBinRI

when did you last test Baby?


----------



## SBinRI

and I dont remember- did you have normal af cramping with your spotting?


----------



## mummyclo

Eurgh weird gloopy yellowy cm :sick:


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> when did you last test Baby?

13 dpo last bfn :shrug:


And yeah i have bad cramps as soon as bleeding starts, that was not the case this time, i had none of cramps:wacko:


----------



## SBinRI

Ok. So if avg implant is 6-12dpo.. lets say you implant on 12dpo.. if you tested at 13dpo then it wouldnt be surprising to see a BFN.. but its been a full week since then. If you are pregnant- you should deffo get two lines easily. Otherwise- Id call the docs. 

Here is a quote from Anne Frye's midwifery text on pregnancy:

"Implantation begins approx. 6 days post-conception and continues during the following week. Spotting is often a by-product of this process, occurring during the 3rd to 4th week of pregnancy (this means from the lmp). If implantation occurs high in the uterus (as it typically does) such spotting may be delayed a few days as it works its way down to the cervix."


----------



## babyplzz

Well, i'm gonna test in monday and if nothing defo going to the doctor.


----------



## mummyclo

Baby - that sucks! Hate being in limbo... It'd just be better for AF to come so you can start afresh? That's how I think anyway.


----------



## SBinRI

Any symptoms at all?


----------



## SBinRI

I guess its time to go inside and see Levi.. Ive been outside for almost 2 hours enjoying my coffee and quiet time... Ill be checking back in soon.. and always on facebook.


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> Any symptoms at all?

 
Nothing at all, except my flu errrrr


----------



## babyplzz

mummyclo said:


> Baby - that sucks! Hate being in limbo... It'd just be better for AF to come so you can start afresh? That's how I think anyway.

 
i had some light bleeding at the day my af due and 3 days of spotting , but that's it and its not normal for me, i bleed at least 2 days 3:shrug:


----------



## Pammy31

fxed... baby... let us know.


----------



## babyplzz

thanks Pammy. I am not counting on anything but more concerned on my af, whats wrong , cause something wrong is going on there


----------



## foxykins

bored :laundry::hangwashing:


----------



## foxykins

still feeling sick :( think il test tomoz cos im bad :)


----------



## mummyclo

I keep getting cramp rahhhh! Last time I had cramp was my last mc and my pregnancy with my son!


----------



## foxykins

i truly hate this wait. its like waking up on your birthday but without getting a present!


----------



## foxykins

:wave: heather03


----------



## SBinRI

Hey girlies... cant wait till yall start testing! In the meantime Nate and I are painting the bathroom.. Wicked fun..lol..


----------



## jadey_fae

babyplzz said:


> SBinRI said:
> 
> 
> ugh! I hope not Clo! Just ignore it! lol.
> 
> 
> Yah, ignore it Clo!! lol
> 
> See, i'm even ignoring my new cycle lol:haha::wacko:Click to expand...

lol:haha:


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> Hey girlies... cant wait till yall start testing! In the meantime Nate and I are painting the bathroom.. Wicked fun..lol..

oh what colour? im going to do mine again when im done down stairs. it wasnt done long ago but the colour wasnt what i wanted and now i hate it :growlmad: im going to start testing tomoz i honestly dont care what the results are it will happen when im not thinking about it not when im obsessing about it :haha: so be prepared for many tests :haha: im about to seal the stairs of got to start glossing them tmoz :cry:


----------



## jadey_fae

Hey. How has everyone's day been?

Baby are u feeling any better?

Where's Commie? I'm worried.....


----------



## jadey_fae

how many dpo foxy? What tests u gonna use?


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> how many dpo foxy? What tests u gonna use?

oh whos knows what dpo i am :haha: im either 3-5-7 :haha: and i have blue ici so wil be testing everyday from tmoz becos im loopy and need to use these damn tests regardless of results. im not sure of dpo due to many reasons but im fine with that more of a mystery this month for me :haha: been feeling sickly for past 3 days tho keeps cming and going which i ODD for me so heres hoping :thumbup:


----------



## babyplzz

Hey Jadey, i'm feeling like shit (sorry), my nose is completely blocked and i have to breathe with my mouth. My gorge its sore also so it make even harder to respire, err i hate to be sick:growlmad::wacko: Thanks God i don't have temperature!!


----------



## babyplzz

How are you today !?


----------



## jadey_fae

Sorry u feel so crap :( I'm ok. Nothing to report here. Just waiting to O. Had pos OPK this am. OH says he is too tired 2 bd though! *Help. Ideas needed!*


----------



## babyplzz

Give him a message with some nice oil:winkwink:


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> Sorry u feel so crap :( I'm ok. Nothing to report here. Just waiting to O. Had pos OPK this am. OH says he is too tired 2 bd though! *Help. Ideas needed!*

 tell him u forgot how good he was in the sack and could he please remind you...:haha:


----------



## jadey_fae

I offered to give him a massage but he said he was too achey!


----------



## missloopy

jadey_fae said:


> I offered to give him a massage but he said he was too achey!

I cannot recall a single day in my life when i was too achey for a massage. does not compute! start with your mouth and get on top. few of them can decline in that state. ;)


----------



## missloopy

also, i actually O'd for real. good thing i kept dancing!

i discarded that one random drop, because i still can't remember taking it & maybe i screwed it up somehow... or maybe it was an attempted O... but it was messing with my chart. 

this has all of the signs and a positive OPK. i wish i didn't O so late. it's the same as last month though, so it makes sense.


----------



## Commie

:hi: I'm here jadey! Sorry not been online over the weekend. DH's birthday tomorrow so we made a weekend of it! Just been trying to catch up with you girls but there's too much to read! Lol

I think I O'd yesterday. Finally got some ewcm and then today nothing. There's no way I caught that egg this cycle, so no stressing for me this TWW! 

Hope you are all ok...


----------



## jadey_fae

yey Commie - glad ur ok :) and u never know u may have caught the egg....

Yey for O missloopy :) And great advice.... it worked!


----------



## jadey_fae

just had another pos opk :)

baby - can u re post that thing u found about timing intercourse before O? I can't find it.


----------



## babyplzz

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/images/propblty-graph450.jpg


----------



## foxykins

when r u testing again bby? im just looking at wallpaper, at this rate my house will be so clean by the time another :baby: comes :haha:


----------



## babyplzz

planning for tomorrow, if my tests will be here.


----------



## jadey_fae

Thanks baby.


----------



## jadey_fae

Foxy are u still testing tomorrow?


----------



## foxykins

lol OH is in such a giddy mood :haha: and yh im going to test everyday til af hey why not? got to use these damn tests :haha: and this sickness has been cming n goin to 3 days now and im cramping so you neva know :thumbup: if not heres to another month of bonking :haha: i used concieve plus this month so maybe if helped the little men :spermy:


----------



## jadey_fae

I used concieve plus also this cycle


----------



## foxykins

its a bit of a pain when u have to wait 15 mins :haha: my OH was like, erm what now? and im like 15 min wait babe i can say he was not pleased with that part :haha: also felt a bit erm thick for a lub but i used 5 in all this month.


----------



## SBinRI

Its a slate brownish/ tan.. came out great. Nate was nervous because its darker byt looks great with the shower curtain and rug etc.. glad its done. If we owned this house id paint the whole place.. theyve got this awful super pale blye thru the whole house. And its an eggshell finish so its impossible to clean properly. We laid laminate wood floors in the family room and hall earlier this year bc they had faded pink carpet from the 80s..eww.

So excited for yall to test tomorrow!


----------



## foxykins

ive taped the stairs off now ready for glossin tmoz i swear i beta get pregnant soon just so i can get out of this painting lark :haha: and yh the testing wil be fun but the only prob is my camera does not take the greatest pics as you have seen so thats a bit of a bummer 50 tests to get thru :haha: hoping one wil be it! :shrug:


----------



## SBinRI

Seriously! WE NEED POSITIVES!!

Just had a big gush if thin creamy cm... hehe.. little things make me happy


----------



## Pammy31

disturbing SB... I have cramps atm hope that is a good sign!


----------



## Longing4three

AF is due tomorrow. Still keeping my fx. I was feeling crampy the last couple days but it seems to have gone this evening. Still hopeful, but I feel like AF is really on her way. Tested Tuesday, Thurs with a cheapy 25 mIU test and Fri with a FRER and all BFN. Just waiting it out now.


----------



## BooLuv1

No af for me today no brown discharge . N barely any creamy cm at all


----------



## BooLuv1

I was hurting all day I was feeling soreacross my pelvic area ..... it went away now ... myb I didn't ovulate this month? Dnt kno2w wa to think I'm 36cd now


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning Girls!

Baby, what time does the mail come? lol


----------



## jadey_fae

Foxy - did u test?


----------



## jadey_fae

Boo - do u chart?


----------



## Pammy31

:hi: Jadey...


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning! U ok my dear?


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm pretty sure I'm Ovulating today


----------



## babyplzz

jadey_fae said:


> Morning Girls!
> 
> Baby, what time does the mail come? lol

 
:haha::haha: lol Jadey, i start my day with smile grace you . 11;30, the best part i am at work this time, so need to wait till 5 pm !?:wacko:


----------



## jadey_fae

arrrgghhhhhh. Well at least you should be enough dpo for it to be ok at 5pm. FX for u


----------



## babyplzz

Morning all!!

Pammy, your chart looks great:happydance:
Jadey, yay for O day!:hugs:
Foxy, did you test yet ?
SB, a little to go, and the best part of month will start for you to lol:winkwink:


Omg, my temps went faaaar up, they want to explode or what!?:shrug:


----------



## jadey_fae

omg baby


----------



## jadey_fae

do u have a temp from being ill?


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies,

bby, il be testing later on hope ur too!
sb bet u cant wait to start this month of!
pam still got my fingers crossed for us :thumbup:
commie...hope ur ok :hugs:
jade..hope ur bd ur head off :haha:
and anyone i missed lets get these damn bfp on in ! :thumbup:
im still feeling sick this wil be 4th day of feeling like shite. temps stayed put


----------



## babyplzz

jadey_fae said:


> do u have a temp from being ill?

 
i had it yesterday, but today my temp it normal so dont tink it cause of sicknes:shrug:


----------



## Pammy31

baby is so pregnant


----------



## babyplzz

Pammy31 said:


> baby is so pregnant

 
:haha::haha:thank you Pammy,!!!! :hugs:
but i think for some reason i am not:shrug::cry::wacko: Hope your words are true!!!:kiss:


----------



## Pammy31

you owe me big time if you are!


----------



## jadey_fae

I think u may be right pammy


----------



## babyplzz

of to work girls, catch you all later!!


----------



## Commie

My temps have still not gone up.... worried now


----------



## jadey_fae

my doc said that no one ovulates every cycle it's normal to have 2 cycles a year that u dont.
Or mayb your body is gonna gear up again soon.


----------



## jadey_fae

I had a just pos opk last night and this morning VERY dark pos opk. Is it likely I O today or 2moro do u think?


----------



## Commie

Had EWCM for a couple of days but no O pain or anything else. I don't think I'm going to O. Will I not have af if I don't O?


----------



## Commie

If you had a + last night, you'll prob O today. Get BD'ing!!!


----------



## jadey_fae

I think u will still have AF. I had a cycle that I didnt O and I still had AF. If u had ewcm mayb ur body geared up for O but for some reason didn't? BD if u can cos your body may try again soon! Do u use opk?


----------



## SBinRI

Was just gonna say whst Jadey said.. how many times did I try to O..but didnt.. and tried again. You're prob in that same boat. And stress doesn't help.. and Commie- you missed 2 temps. You couldve risen and had a fallback today.

Pammy- chart looks good!
Baby- holycrap thats a big rise!!!

Foxy- where are your tests???


----------



## SBinRI

Heres my bath all done! :)


----------



## mummyclo

Baby - wow! I recon your pregnant!
SB - looking good! 
How's everyone feeling today? My bbs are seriously sore :(


----------



## Commie

I had a few too many drinks over the weekend so didn't take temps as 1. I wasn't awake at 7am and 2. I think the hangover would have seriously affected the readings. Ooops. I was super stressed last week and just needed a blowout. It's out of my system now though, so back to temping and being good :) Feeling sick today though!


----------



## foxykins

not tested yet as im glossing my stairs then OH decided to grab me and take me out for breakfast :munch: i felt sick before i went but for some reason if i eat when i feel sick it feels so much better n calms down. back to painting now wil test last :thumbup: bit early tho but i dnt care :haha: bby come on get them tests brewing who else can test? :haha:


----------



## foxykins

SBinRI said:


> View attachment 500499
> 
> 
> Heres my bath all done! :)

looks great!!


----------



## jadey_fae

Bathroom is looking good SB.


----------



## Commie

Yep - looks great SB!


----------



## SBinRI

Thanks! Im glad its done. Really makes me itch to paint more of the house. Seriously- who paints the entire house light blue?! This is not 1985!!! I could do the painting but ay my own cost. Landlord paid for bathroom becsuse repairs were needed. And at $20/gallon I dont think I'll be doing it any time soon

Waiting on the test pics!


----------



## BooLuv1

Commie said:


> Had EWCM for a couple of days but no O pain or anything else. I don't think I'm going to O. Will I not have af if I don't O?




jadey_fae said:


> Boo - do u chart?

No I dnt I should so can know for sure when I O on this pill but I think it would stress me out over thinking everything I decided that if it happen it will on its own w.o me over doing stuff ....


----------



## BooLuv1

Still no af . I check my cm like 15 mins ago and its just a lil of creamy cm ....the sore feeling I had I'm my pelvic area went away last nght nipples n bbs r a bit sore


----------



## babyplzz

SB, bathroom looks good!!
I'm back home from work, holding pee for test!!


----------



## jadey_fae

how long baby


----------



## jadey_fae

I have to leave for work in an hour. Will be thinking of u!!!


----------



## babyplzz

Will know in 5 minutes, but something say to me it negative, probably will see Dr. this week!!


----------



## jadey_fae

have u poas?


----------



## jadey_fae

the suspense......


----------



## babyplzz

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/attach/jpg.gif bfp or bfn 015.jpg 


Boooo, defo bfn:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







bfp or bfn 015.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jadey_fae

boooo - sorry baby :( Nice nails though! :)

It's hard to say whats going on with ur chart bcos u don't have others to compare it with yet. Hugs


----------



## Commie

Oh no!! I was thinking you would get a BFP for sure, baby!! What's with the high temps and weird af then? Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## babyplzz

jadey_fae said:


> boooo - sorry baby :( Nice nails though! :)
> 
> It's hard to say whats going on with ur chart bcos u don't have others to compare it with yet. Hugs

:hugs:Thank you!!
Booo, thats ok, gona run to Dr this week!!


----------



## babyplzz

Commie said:


> Oh no!! I was thinking you would get a BFP for sure, baby!! What's with the high temps and weird af then? Sorry hun :hugs:

 
:hugs:
:shrug:no idea what's going on. and putting my weird light bleeding on and we will see


----------



## foxykins

ffs....oh no bby :hugs: get doc to look at ur temps they may spot something :thumbup:


----------



## babyplzz

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test63502</a

Still negative with inverting:haha::haha: I am bad lol:wacko::wacko:


----------



## SBinRI

What the heck?? What else could cause the weird af and high temps? A cyst? Blighted ovum?


----------



## babyplzz

SBinRI said:


> What the heck?? What else could cause the weird af and high temps? A cyst? Blighted ovum?

cyst, never had one, the rest don't know. Don't you think it's really weird ?! Booooooooooo:shrug:


----------



## SBinRI

Its super weird. Only thing I can think of is maybe you O again already... thats causing high temps. ??

Just checked.. sift high open and gobs of ewcm.. hoping not another cycle trying and trying to o..


----------



## babyplzz

So you mean i O now in the end of my spotting omg, that will be weird cd 5 :wacko: I didn't have temps from my flu, but i made a note of this maybe that's the cause of temps ...dunno just guessing. appointment with Dr tomorrow at 5pm, will see what he gonna say:wacko:


----------



## babyplzz

I found that !!!!

The amount of bleeding a woman has with her periods is dependent on the amount of tissue there is to slough. _That is, the thickness of the endometrial lining._ Even if the amount is small, at this point it would not be of concern. The amount of bleeding will vary from person to person and cycle to cycle. As long as your cycles are regular, that is the important part. Certainly if the endometrium is not developing adequately, that could impair implantation of the embryo and your fertility. But, I doubt that would be the case. I would not worry about this at this point in time. Just wait and see what happens when you begin trying for pregnancy. If you have difficulty, then testing and evaluation will be done to see if the endometrium is not developing adequately. If that is the case, then supplemental hormone can be given. 



Sincerely,

Edward J. Ramirez, M.D., FACOG
Executive Medical Director
The Fertility and Gynecology Center
Monterey Bay IVF Program
https://www.montereybayivf.com/


----------



## SBinRI

That makes sense. Have you been taking meds for headache etc? Those would tend to drop temps- not raise them like yours...


----------



## babyplzz

nop no meds been taken those days, except honey , hot milk and tea!! But now that i am sure there nothing, i'm running to have one to calm my brain little bit lol


----------



## jadey_fae

This might be a silly question but I'm a worrier so humour me....
I caught a tummy bug off my little girl - making me vomit :( My question is I'm sure I'm O ing today but I've been vomiting a lot. Do u guys think that this will effect my chances of fertilization occurring?


----------



## foxykins

no it shudnt affect u at all. im testing in a mo but its prob goin to be neg cos im early. been gettin more sharps in bb and down below n feeling bloats but hey ho as we know its prob goin to end in a neg :shrug:


----------



## jadey_fae

oooooh poas! I'll wait right here!!!!


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> oooooh poas! I'll wait right here!!!!

waitin on my dd n her bf to move so i can do it:growlmad:


----------



## jadey_fae

I just looked back at an old thread I used to chat on and EVERYONE on there is now pregnant!


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> I just looked back at an old thread I used to chat on and EVERYONE on there is now pregnant!

:thumbup: wil be up soon!!!!!


----------



## Juniper1450

Oh my gosh!! So much to catch up on!!! Today is my 1 year anniversary and we are at the beach until Thursday! 

Sorry it's been so long since I've been in here, have been BD too much! Lol

Should O this week, so FX

What's going on with everyone else?? Miss u ladies !


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi Juniper! Congrats!!!!!!
Nothing going on for me. Had a pos opk this morn so fingers crossed.


----------



## Juniper1450

Get to BD jadey :)


----------



## SBinRI

Hey Juniper! Happy Anny! Have fun in SC!

Jadey- I agree- shouldnt affect anything at all- so no worries.

Foxy... cmon now.. we're all waiting on you!!!


----------



## foxykins

hmm ?


----------



## foxykins




----------



## babyplzz

Foxy, better picture please!??, can't see anything!!!


----------



## foxykins

for some reason my cam doesnt like takin pics like this :haha: il try again


----------



## foxykins

im tryin lol i cnt seem to get a good one :growlmad: goin soon heache n feel drained but i want to try n figure how to get a good pic as my cam is a good one! :dohh:


----------



## foxykins




----------



## SBinRI

Do I see something faint or just due to blur??


----------



## foxykins

yh theres somit on it im tryin to get a better pic but i feel so crap at the moment :growlmad:


----------



## foxykins

dnt know if it picks up what i can see:shrug: but at 5-7dpo i wouldnt exspect much:thumbup: my left ovary is pinchin VERY bad now n my bbs are tingling are just feel like crap maybe im ill :O and bloated a lot! but as u know this is just a monthly thing lol hoping not!


----------



## SBinRI

I def see something.. but ive heard those blue tests are great at evaps. Keep testing Foxy!


----------



## foxykins

and this is my foster son this pic just makes me smile whatever kind of day i have :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

If im cd9 today then im gonna hold out in dh til cd 15.. then go at it for a few days. Ladt couple months I o st cd17...


----------



## SBinRI

Why 5-7dpo? Chart says eight..


----------



## foxykins

becos im still not 100 percent sure on when i did ovulate it got missed up abit :haha: remember i took my temps off? and it put me to 8dpo today my thing on here thats says dpo4 i think that was started the first day of my cycle so 8dpo is not 100 percent. feel so damn ill tho


----------



## foxykins

right im off to bed cos i feel half bed and need a quick shower the tests will comence tomoz :haha: gn ladies, sleep well:hugs:


----------



## SBinRI

Gnite!


----------



## Pammy31

what do you think of my temps SB


----------



## SBinRI

Hey pammy pam! Temps are looking good and staying strong! How are you feeling??


----------



## Pammy31

cramps and slight bloating, sore lower back and tender nipps and side of breast. but on and off nausea. so kinda normal for my TWW I may be out.


----------



## Longing4three

AF was due today and I thought for sure I was right on track with cramping. Been bang on 33 day cycle for the past 5-6months and she was a no show. I had a BFN FMU...guess I have to give it another day and wait this out. It'll like come on like a landslide over night. 
Just hoping she shows tomorrow and that my cycle isn't going to be 33+ days. Feels like forever as it is.


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies, struggled to get out of bed this morning if im not preg im defo coming down with something i have 0 energy :( pam keepin my fingers crossed for ya hun :)


----------



## jadey_fae

is it pos to O the day after 2nd pos opk but have a neg that day?


----------



## jadey_fae

the day after my pos opk on all my other charts is missing


----------



## foxykins

did u have a pos, pos then neg or?


----------



## foxykins

you get a pos when he goes neg then u have ovualted in the time spam i mea nothin can say a 100percent that u have but thats how its goes


----------



## jadey_fae

kinda. Look at my chart. Mayb Oing today?


----------



## foxykins

looks like u ovulated today


----------



## foxykins

defo ovulated today from ur opk n ur chart:thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Been sick :sick: 
Probably nothing!!


----------



## jadey_fae

so the day after last pos opk on my chart. Fingers crossed for a rise tomorrow


----------



## foxykins

mummyclo said:


> Been sick :sick:
> Probably nothing!!

are u norm sick this time of the month?


----------



## Commie

My chart is weird. No O for me this cycle, I think...


----------



## foxykins

hmm yh commie i see what u mean :wacko:


----------



## mummyclo

foxykins said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Been sick :sick:
> Probably nothing!!
> 
> are u norm sick this time of the month?Click to expand...

Never normally sick unless I'm ill! It was weird and I don't feel any different now.... :wacko:


----------



## babyplzz

Commie, to me it looks like you've ovulated cd 14 just before that 2 missed days:shrug: Then you have now a drop at cd18, just like last cycle at cd 17 !? you had the same drop.

Jadey, maybe you O today, i always have 2 positive opk then negative and that's the day i O when its negative. Bet there will be temp spike tomorrow:winkwink:

Nothing to report here, my flu starts to go away, had huge drop today in temp, i think it's actually my flu that is responsible of my crazy temps. But now it's back to normal pre O temps:wacko:


----------



## Pammy31

i dropped out of the other thread... so emotional today.... felt like i was being judged... cramps and nausea still. love you girls...


----------



## foxykins

Pammy31 said:


> i dropped out of the other thread... so emotional today.... felt like i was being judged... cramps and nausea still. love you girls...

judged how?? :hugs:


----------



## foxykins

and ur not out yet either pam. you can get preg without little or none symptoms i dint even know i was preg on my 2 until i tested way past my af was due. i do think that everyone seems to think u have to have these symptoms or ur out but thats so not tru! i dnt know why i look for sore bbs as i only had them way after i got a bfp :haha: so ur not out and even if you/we are we carry on til that pee stick gives us 2 damn sexy lines!


----------



## Commie

Maybe, baby. But I'm getting loads of ewcm today and for the past few days. Think I might opk this afternoon. Feeling really sick today again. Horrid.


----------



## SBinRI

Pammy- who do need to beat up??!! We love you!

I just forgot everythig I read and who i wanted to comment to... My brain is all knotty because of stupid political posts on facebook. People are seriously stupid.


----------



## SBinRI

Baby- very possible your illness affected temps.. Even little things affect our cycles.

Jadey- yes- looks like you O today! FXd for a good rise tomorrow!

Commie- gonna try and bd if you get a pos or just hanging back this month??

Me- Im cd10 today. I overlayed my Aug/Sept/Oct temps and def seeing a pattern. Looks like Ill O cd 17. So neat to see patterns!!


----------



## Commie

SB - I will try, but I won't push too much


----------



## jadey_fae

Commie - I agree with baby about ur O day.

Baby - I'm glad u are starting to feel better and that ur temps are making sense again. And thanks for reassuring me about O ing after pos opk. 

Pammy - Yes we love u!!!!!!

Foxy - How are u feeling today?

SB - Are u still gonna wait to bd til later this cycle?


----------



## SBinRI

Ill hold out til cd 15 then go at it. That way it doesn't turn into robot sex. Ill have a couplr days before o and o day so shoulf be good. Im not good at holding out though...lol


----------



## SBinRI

Good Commie. Your relationship is obv more important right now.


----------



## Commie

It is........ but I soooooo want a baby :( 

Trying to stay positive.....


----------



## SBinRI

It'll happen for all of us. Staying positive is the hard part. Its been a few days since you bd. Just try and get one in tonite too. I bet you'll o in the next couple of days.

Off to the library with the two little ones. Which means ill be chasing Levi around for a good hour..uugghh


----------



## Juniper1450

SBinRI said:


> I def see something.. but ive heard those blue tests are great at evaps. Keep testing Foxy!

Mine was an Evap last month with the blue tests :(


----------



## foxykins

i was feeling sick this morning but now i feel ok which im not happy about :haha: and i know about the evaps dont worry bout it :thumbup: testing later hoping for a evap that looks like a motorway track :haha:


----------



## Juniper1450

Good luck foxy!!!

I'm not in any other threads...just hanging with you girls

Pammy- good thing you dropped out, these are for support and friendship not judging! We like having you here!!

SB- I hate politics right now- cant WAIT til that election (but I'm really nervous) fx for our boy romney

For me- don't even know what CD I am! Really trying to forget everything and just BD til I can't BD anymore! AF is due nov 9th that's all I know!


----------



## Commie

Blazing positive opk. I have a feeling it will happen today. Tried to bd this morning to no avail, so I'll prob be out this cycle if I do O today. Will try again tonight but can't see it happening.


----------



## Juniper1450

It'll happen eventually commie! If u miss O this month, on to the next!!


----------



## babyplzz

Hey girls!! How's everyone today!!

I was at Dr. today , just made my way home. Dr, say that everything's ok, there no problems in my cycle and i did not ovulated yet this cycle. So there we go, i still have time to bd lol:haha: About weird cycle, he say that every woman have changements close to 30s, which i'm gonna turn next month, and if i had some flow there nothing to worry about. He say that cycle can change from time to time, so i am up for this month. 
Also he say that we can start and talk about IUI if we are ready, my answer was "thats good, but we gonna try 2 or 3 more cycles our way, then we can talk and move forwards". Me and my hubby really think we need to give it some more time. We are healthy couple, it just that it was not our time i think. :shrug:


----------



## foxykins

at least ya know now baby and i agree with u trying longer before iui i mean for a start have you even had all the tests done by the doctor? cos if neither of you have then thats not great advise from a doctor to skip straight to iui. :wacko:


----------



## babyplzz

lol Foxy, i am happy Dr started to talk about it to me cause to know he was ignoring me with words "You are young, you need some more time":growlmad:
All tests are positive to us, we are healthy me and my hubby, it's just unexplained unlucky !?:shrug::cry:


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> lol Foxy, i am happy Dr started to talk about it to me cause to know he was ignoring me with words "You are young, you need some more time":growlmad:
> All tests are positive to us, we are healthy me and my hubby, it's just unexplained unlucky !?:shrug::cry:

so u had all the hormone checks n external n internal scans n ur OH has had his? im just sayin bby becos u guys clearly have worked hard for this and iui is clearly not natural and if these tests are missed then there maybe such a small prob they could fix for a natural bfp. theres prob nothing wrong but its something u need to check before any intervention i think. :thumbup: my sister in law is 32 12 months of tcc she gave in and month after that she got her bfp shes now 3 months preggers :thumbup:


----------



## babyplzz

I know what you mean Foxy, and thank you for advice. All hormones all tests was done, they didn't find anything:shrug: I even was talking about change my Dr, and i will do try another, but all analysis done in hospital so i thing if Dr is stupid all hospital can't be stupid:haha::haha: lol Will see, this month i will make appointment with another specialist and will see what he/she say.


----------



## foxykins

ive only got 2 months left of trying myself then im back to the docs :wacko: had all the hormone tests and external n internal scans but doc said after 6 months go back and they wil send me to a consultant but theres only so far they wil go because we have children so it prob would be iui for me at my expense :cry: well not me my OH :haha: got my package thru already on it i know which clinic n everything :haha:


----------



## foxykins

but we will ALL get our bfp its just not as soon as we all hoped :dohh: im sat in front of a huge cream cake im just tempted to dive right into it :haha:


----------



## babyplzz

i really want a natural bfp, and because we already had it i think we can do it again, that's why i want to see another fertility specialist,time will show us everything. But my patience start to dry out :wacko:


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> i really want a natural bfp, and because we already had it i think we can do it again, that's why i want to see another fertility specialist,time will show us everything. But my patience start to dry out :wacko:

i know i bet it has :hugs: you just want it now, already! i know for a fact i will be gutted again this month and im rlly gettin fking pssed of with people asking me...wow aint u pregnant yet? srsly i could hit them right in the mush. they think making a baby should be easy really some people need to come to planet earth some times. im lucky i have 3 lovely kids but my feelings and urge to have this last one is sooooooooooooooo strong. my others was not planned and now this one is and is not happening makes me want it even more also the scary fact of what if i never get my last one as ivf is never going to happen my stop would be iui.


----------



## jadey_fae

Hey girls!

Yey for pos opk Commie! Try to bd if pos.

Well done for going to the docs. That's good news that nothings wrong. You have a great attitude toward TTC Baby!

Hi Foxy :hi:


----------



## foxykins

had to just go offline cos oH decided to come over to me and start reading this so i went off my head and then he started licking my face! :haha: :wave: jade


----------



## babyplzz

Hi Jadey!! thank you , doin all i can to make sure everything is under control, But the tru is..........not everything can be under control, isn't!? lol 

How are you today!?


----------



## jadey_fae

foxykins said:


> but we will ALL get our bfp its just not as soon as we all hoped :dohh: im sat in front of a huge cream cake im just tempted to dive right into it :haha:

Ha ha, face plant the cream cake Foxy - I would


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm good thanks. Just hoping for a temp rise 2moro......


----------



## foxykins

i will jade when my dinner digests. i feel sickly so prob not the best thing to do is eat such a big cream cake but it has my name on it and dare anyone touch it :growlmad: im goin to throw a test up in 5 :haha: just becos im :wacko:


----------



## foxykins

also i want an bought i new thermometer thought mine was a bit off, anyway, i took my temp with both and it was fine so just wasted a tenner :dohh:


----------



## jadey_fae

Do it


----------



## mummyclo

GL Foxy! 
Fx for everyone who just Od! Boring waiting game here....


----------



## foxykins




----------



## mummyclo

Still early though! When I was pg with my son I didnt get bfp till 12 dpo!


----------



## foxykins

mummyclo said:


> Still early though! When I was pg with my son I didnt get bfp till 12 dpo!

yes it is still early but i think its another bfn! :coffee: wouldnt mind but ive felt dreadful the past few days :growlmad:


----------



## babyplzz

No coment Foxy,:shrug: it's too early hun, test again in couple of days:winkwink:


----------



## SBinRI

Just catching up.. im soooo tired!! Headaches a lot the last few days.. sinus etc. Watery cm today. Thats normal though. Cant see anything on those tests but im on my phone. Just wish I was past o already!


----------



## foxykins

dont think theres anything on them .....yet! :haha: i think its goin to be another long month :coffee: ate my cake i was pssed off :haha:


----------



## foxykins

:wave: impatientme


----------



## jadey_fae

SBinRI said:


> Just catching up.. im soooo tired!! Headaches a lot the last few days.. sinus etc. Watery cm today. Thats normal though. Cant see anything on those tests but im on my phone. Just wish I was past o already!




foxykins said:


> dont think theres anything on them .....yet! :haha: i think its goin to be another long month :coffee: ate my cake i was pssed off :haha:


No SB - u will miss out on the fun part!

Foxy - it's still way early! Hope the cake was good. Was just looking on IMDB for a film to watch and came across that one u mentioned the other day (247 F) Any good?


----------



## foxykins

jadey_fae said:


> SBinRI said:
> 
> 
> Just catching up.. im soooo tired!! Headaches a lot the last few days.. sinus etc. Watery cm today. Thats normal though. Cant see anything on those tests but im on my phone. Just wish I was past o already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxykins said:
> 
> 
> dont think theres anything on them .....yet! :haha: i think its goin to be another long month :coffee: ate my cake i was pssed off :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No SB - u will miss out on the fun part!
> 
> Foxy - it's still way early! Hope the cake was good. Was just looking on IMDB for a film to watch and came across that one u mentioned the other day (247 F) Any good?Click to expand...

if u like true story films then yeah. what kinda films are you into? just ive watched most and could prob help u pick a good one :thumbup:


----------



## jadey_fae

I love movies. I like world cinema and Quentin Tarintino, Studio Ghibli, Guillermo del Toro and anything with Audrey Hepburn and Audrey Tautou.


----------



## jadey_fae

We watched Moon not long ago. It's not new but really good. Have u seen it?


----------



## jadey_fae

Favourite films are Amelie, Ferris Bueller's day off, Tangled, Battle Royale..... I could go on and on.
What about u?


----------



## foxykins

no ....so like horror, romance i meant that kind lol hehe


----------



## foxykins

ok heres a few for you...law abiding citizen...one of my fav ....battleship which is a alien film which i usually hate but i loved this film. ..p.s i love you...if you havent see this romance one its a must! but get tissues ready :haha:...also heres one what to expect when your expecting this is a funny film :thumbup:


----------



## jadey_fae

thanks. We are going to watch 'what to expect when ur expecting' and 247 F tonight. Will let u know what I think.
Are u still feeling sick?


----------



## foxykins

sorry i went to get a bath and yh i do i and worse of all OH wants to :sex: and im like urgh...just dnt get whats goin on this has been happening for nearly 5 days now :shrug: im just watching eastenders. there 2 good films one is funny and one is like wow that really happened to some poor people..


----------



## BooLuv1

37cd and no sign of af


----------



## babyplzz

Did you test Boo ??


----------



## Juniper1450

Test boo!

Fxy- too early still! 

SB I'm with ya- waiting to O...although ill hAve no idea when I do- this is my 7th day in a row BD :sex:

Some days even got two BD! That's what happens on vacation I guess! DH says swim! Swim!

Will keep BD everyday until oct 30. What do u think, gotta catch that eggy then right?


----------



## foxykins

Juniper1450 said:


> Test boo!
> 
> Fxy- too early still!
> 
> SB I'm with ya- waiting to O...although ill hAve no idea when I do- this is my 7th day in a row BD :sex:
> 
> Some days even got two BD! That's what happens on vacation I guess! DH says swim! Swim!
> 
> Will keep BD everyday until oct 30. What do u think, gotta catch that eggy then right?

i know its early but i just wanted to go test crazy! :haha:


----------



## jadey_fae

I feel like I bd my bum off this cycle. Im going to give it a rest tonight and if my temp hasnt gone up in the morn wil bd again first thing! Another neg opk this eve si hopefully I O today.


----------



## foxykins

i did that this month well i do it most months u would think id have a bfp by now :( i mean it takes one come on! :)


----------



## SBinRI

You guys are funny. Judt reading thru the last posts. Yes bd is the good part but I hate waiting to o. Never kniw when exactly it'll happen.. tho im fairly certain of cd 17..so more waiting..


----------



## Juniper1450

Yay for :sex:

Not sure I've ever done it this much in my life!

When will one of these luckless ladies finally be lucky!?! I see other forums have like 20bfp in one month! How do we not have at lease ONE since Dan-o


----------



## SBinRI

SERIOUSLY. Its nuts! Maybe we will actually all get our bfps in the same month..


----------



## Pammy31

foxykins said:


> Pammy31 said:
> 
> 
> i dropped out of the other thread... so emotional today.... felt like i was being judged... cramps and nausea still. love you girls...
> 
> judged how?? :hugs:Click to expand...

I was explaining to the other ladies about my partner having a crack at me when he saw my chart and the BD being around possible ov time... he asked if I made sure we BD'ed around that time. I explained that I did not make my partner BD around that time he was horny so I jumped him! anyway they said ohh I thought your partner didn't want kids and such and... yeah I was hormonally sad as yesterday which is very uncommon this close to AF.


----------



## Pammy31

jadey_fae said:


> thanks. We are going to watch 'what to expect when ur expecting' and 247 F tonight. Will let u know what I think.
> Are u still feeling sick?

Jadey saw What to expect on the plane to Sydney... it was crap.


----------



## SBinRI

OHs can be very sensitive if they ever feel theres any pressure... but obviously you arent gonna deny him whether its O time or not. I dont talk to Nate about my chart etc.. Doesnt even know I do it. If nothing else its given me a clearer understanding of my cycle- when to expect af and how it all works. Dont let someone who truly you dont even KNOW make you feel down. We all get emotional at times and everyone should totally get that. Love you Pammy!


----------



## SBinRI

Jill- hows the weather in SC??


----------



## Pammy31

Hello everyone. :hi:


----------



## SBinRI

Hey Pammy! I think everyone is sleeping.. :) Im headed to bed shortly too... Hope youre feeling better today!!!


----------



## babyplzz

Morning all!! omg, why the hell i am up in 6;30 am lol


----------



## babyplzz

hey Pammy, i went yesterday in that judgement thread:haha:, and had a quick look at it. do not bother yourself with people like that:wacko:, that's all i can say. We love you, and hope you feel better today!!


----------



## BooLuv1

I tried to get seen by my old gyn while Im in Orlando but thanks to my insurance Tricare that makes things so difficult (you need a referral from your primary doctor for everything) I dnt think I will be able to before I go back home which is in a few days ugh . I explain to my gyn what was happening and he said I need to be seen to make sure I dnt have big cyst in my ovaries and to also do a preg test. If I dnt get to see the dr b4 I go I will do the test back home I rather find out if I am or not w hubby . if I'm not I wouldn't be surprise bc this month we didn't really try try we just did it so the pill wouldn't go to waste since me n my hubby weren't in good terms but it will still suck if I get a neg . I just feel blah n on top of that I have a bad sore throat


----------



## Pammy31

Thanks girls. I appreciate your support. I didn't name names I didn't expect to be further judged. I hope all the ladies in the other thread get their pregnancies and others have H&H 9 months. I didn't want things to be like this. Ohh well.


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm thinking I'm 1dpo today


----------



## Pammy31

yay Jadey...


----------



## lynzpraying

Good morning ladies, hope you are all well? Just been catching up on what I have missed over the last few days. 
I've been awol for a few days as have been super busy with work and soooo tired.
I am CD 12 today and no idea when I will o - bought cheap opk's and they are rubbish so given up on them. I know when I am due AF so will just see what happens this month and make sure I get plenty of BD'ing in lol!!!


----------



## Pammy31

good luck lynz


----------



## SBinRI

Id agree Jadey. Woohoo!

Pammy- you told them how you were feeling etc very politely.. anyone can understand high emotion.. I dont get their behavior but I am pretty positive none was ever meant to hurt you.


----------



## SBinRI

So. If my patterns hold true I should see a decent temp drop in the next day or two.. after I hit roughly 97.5 then I should O like 4 days after that... I hope it works out that way because itd be a great indicator in the future (though obv Im hoping it wont take too much longer!!)


----------



## SBinRI

For those of you who are on FB Ive created a private group for us and already added you to it. If you arent already on there- PLEAAAASE sign up. I hate lag time in answers and conversation is general..


----------



## mummyclo

Can I join? What's the name? I wanna join on fb :hissy:


----------



## SBinRI

I have to invite you Clo- whats your FB name?


----------



## SBinRI

ok! Ive got me, Boo, Baby, Commie, Lynz and Jadey in the FB group. Cmon girls!


----------



## SBinRI

Ok so since you all seem to be offline now.. if youre on Facebook- type in my name- Sarahbeth. Youll see my profile pic is the same as on here.. Send me a friend request and I can add you to the group :) Gotta go get everyone ready for the day!


----------



## mummyclo

It's Chloe Marjoram and my picture is a dodgy mirror shot (na joke) it is a picture in a mirror tho! :rofl:


----------



## Pammy31

gotta love the mirror shots...


----------



## Pammy31

we can only get stronger girls... hugs.


----------



## Commie

Temps still not up. No bd either - I'm officially giving up. I'm going to deprive him of any nookie until O time next cycle. That's my only hope. If he doesn't get any for a while, he might realise what he's missing. Can't believe how our sex life has gone down the toilet recently. Bummer. 

Started my new job today - trying to get some extra cash together for Xmas!


----------



## Juniper1450

SC weather is great SB! Are we still checking in here or just FB?


----------



## babyplzz

Yay Commie, congrats on new job!! 

I can't find you on Facebook, omg wanted to invite you to friends!?


----------



## jadey_fae

Not sure Juniper


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm confused. I'm having some O pain today. But think I O yesterday?


----------



## SBinRI

Cmon clo! And wheres commie? I dont think she has fb but she should sign up!!


----------



## babyplzz

I think you did O yesterday Jadey!!


----------



## babyplzz

Actually i did had O pains last cycle up till 6 dpo.


----------



## SBinRI

We can still check in here. Doesn't really matter I think.. I think you o today jadey- so cramps would be normal.. just was having o pain myself. Not my bad ones but twinges..


----------



## jadey_fae

really baby? :)
Sorry if I'm being silly but is Booluv Cindy?


----------



## babyplzz

Yep, he is not english and at school he learned german instead of english, sooo lol


----------



## babyplzz

truing to figure aut that also, Jade lol who is who lol


----------



## lynzpraying

Lol I have been doing that too - working out who is who!!!


----------



## babyplzz

lynz its Lyndsey right?


----------



## jadey_fae

SBinRI said:


> We can still check in here. Doesn't really matter I think.. I think you o today jadey- so cramps would be normal.. just was having o pain myself. Not my bad ones but twinges..

today and not yesterday with my dip


----------



## lynzpraying

Yeah - that's right Baby, it's me!!


----------



## Juniper1450

Jill Maks is me :)


----------



## babyplzz

Ok. Figured little aut who is who , but where's Boo and Clo? 
and Katherine i didn't see her for awhile now!?


----------



## Juniper1450

Haven't seen Katherine in a long time!!!


----------



## babyplzz

omg, Did she leave BnB?


----------



## foxykins

hello ladies :wave:


----------



## Juniper1450

Hi foxy! R u on Facebook?


----------



## foxykins

i am indeed...a few :haha:


----------



## SBinRI

jadey_fae said:


> really baby? :)
> Sorry if I'm being silly but is Booluv Cindy?

Yes


----------



## SBinRI

Foxy! Be friends with me on fb so I can add you to our group!!

Yes- boo is cindy. Shes not on too frequently.. havent seen katherine in ages!


----------



## foxykins

cant find u add me. [email protected]


----------



## babyplzz

Simple give us your name in facebook it will be faster lol


----------



## foxykins

type that in the name search i will come up. caz fox....theres a few fb i have one for friends ..family ...games n so on lol but the one u want is the same pic as this pic n just caz fox


----------



## babyplzz

Foxy, waiting you to accept friend request, to add you after that to the group!!


----------



## missloopy

okay, i cannot find SB on FB... so someone send me an invite! ;)

https://www.facebook.com/missloopy
Tiffany Prater


----------



## Commie

Foxy - we have all added you on FB!


----------



## mummyclo

.


----------



## babyplzz

Clo i get that mesage when i try to add you!!
One of the email addresses you entered cannot be invited. The person may be on Facebook but with restricted privacy settings.


----------



## SBinRI

I founf you clo but it doesn't give me the option to friend you. I msg you on fb. Can you see it?


----------



## SBinRI

Yep. She needs to make it possible for us to get her


----------



## mummyclo

Ill change my settings....
Eta; think its changed!


----------



## SBinRI

ok. Im pretty sure we've got everyone.. Katherine- if youre still out there- and anyone else that wants to be in a private group with us- email us at [email protected]... Its totally private and secure. And you must be invited by a member to join. :)


----------



## mummyclo

Deleted my email..... Just coz I don't want everyone to see it ;)


----------



## Pammy31

Ok girls Stalk my chart plz


----------



## jadey_fae

and mine! Did I O yesterday or the day before?!

Yours is looking great Pammy! Nice rise today!


----------



## Pammy31

jadey it looks like 2dpo to me.... gl sweety


----------



## Pammy31

i needmore ladies chatting... argh


----------



## babyplzz

Its looks nice Pam, and little dip at 7dpo , hope it's raise more tomorrow:hugs:
jadey, to me you are 2 dpo hun!!:hugs:


----------



## babyplzz

of to work now, laters girls!!


----------



## SBinRI

My temps did Not drop as I expected...


----------



## SBinRI

Heeeey pammy!

Jadey I agree. 2Dpo


----------



## jadey_fae

Thats interesting sb? Hi pammy! X


----------



## Pammy31

hey girls... so tender and sore if I get af this month she will be a bitch... hopefully a imp dip... :blush:


----------



## SBinRI

Ive got a big cold brewing though so maybe that explsins it. Im gonna Mark it as disturbed


----------



## Pammy31

hugs SB


----------



## SBinRI

Also woke almist 45 mins late. Should I adjust it?


----------



## mummyclo

This is why I can't temp, I never know how much sleep ill get and never wake at the same time :-(


----------



## SBinRI

Im up lits during the night too.. but It hasnt made a diff so far. Still very obvious pstterns


----------



## SBinRI

Guess I gotta bd tonight.. o should be here in 3Ish days


----------



## mummyclo

I always heard you had to have 8 hrs uninterrupted sleep? 
I'll start charting if not pg by new year I think :)


----------



## SBinRI

No I think the standard is like 3 or 5 hrs.. Levi doesn't sleep thru the night tho so im up a lot. I temp vaginally to try and make up any lost accuracy.


----------



## Commie

Can someone explain my chart...? lol


----------



## Pammy31

possibly cd18 ov commie


----------



## Pammy31

I just dry reached in the toilet yuck...


----------



## foxykins

hi ladies :wave: had a early night last with OH just snuggled up and watched a film. think im out this month as now i feel fine :shrug: added u all to fb also. pam, ur signs are sounding good :thumbup: sb, get loads of :sex: i wana see ur bd chart explode :haha: commie hope ur ok :hugs: and everyone else come on we need these bfp! bad to painting for me as i have my sister (my foster sons mum) coming up for the weekend to see him so no doubt it will wreck little ones head up :cry: temp went back up today but i think im out anyway :cry:


----------



## mummyclo

I want it to be Monday so I can test! :hissy:
Pam good signs and Foxy don't count yourself out yet! :)


----------



## Pammy31

thank you ladies I am gonna wait it out till the 31st then test


----------



## jadey_fae

I'm getting so much ewcm now. Its weird bcos I never get it at all normally and Ive already O?!


----------



## mummyclo

Weird Jadey! Maybe it's just hanging round a bit?
My boobs are sooo sore today! They actually kill, I cried when DS knocked me earlier! 
I CAN'T WAIT TO TEST!


----------



## jadey_fae

Well I would have liked some before I O


----------



## SBinRI

It is weird jadey but its not totally uncommon


----------



## anorak

Can I join you? Got a :bfp: on DPO 11, but turns out it must have been a dodgy test....had :bfn: for all other tests and at 13DPO now. Feel like utter rubbish, but I know the witch is on her way.....


Update: just checked my cervix and it is super high, closed and hardish....so confused....


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi anorak


----------



## SBinRI

Hi anorak!


----------



## foxykins

Hi anorak! :wave:


----------



## SBinRI

Foxy go look at our fb group!!!


----------



## Pammy31

Hello :hi: welcome


----------



## Pammy31

so FF says I am 9dpo and MFC says I am 10dpo... if I based it on the mid cycle bleeding and a long cycle I will get AF on the 29th Oct at the latest. Or a BFP!! Monday night I am testing.


----------



## Pammy31

Congrats BooLuv


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning Pammy!


----------



## Pammy31

Afternoon Jadey!!


----------



## jadey_fae

How are u feeling?


----------



## babyplzz

Hi anorak!!!

Morning girls!!! 
It's a beautiful way to get up in the morning:happydance::happydance:
Yay Booluv:happydance::happydance:


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies :)


----------



## missloopy

agreed! maybe we aren't unlucky afterall! ;)

morning ladies! (1am here lol)


----------



## Pammy31

jadey... bbs still sore belly still hard and sore... littlle bit of nausea and big appetite


----------



## foxykins

looking all good pam. fingers crossed ur next!


----------



## SBinRI

Well I got my temp drop.. so if patterns hold true I will o in the next 2-3 days. Gotta get to bd-ing.. just been so tired I haven't bothered...


----------



## SBinRI

Looking good pam!!


----------



## Pammy31

got yellow snot like cm too


----------



## SBinRI

Commie- slow rise this month! Yay for CH!


----------



## anorak

Hey ladies! Thank you for the welcome......just got the :witch: today.....Ah well, next cycle! It makes me want to grrrrrrr!


----------



## SBinRI

Sorry to hear that Anorak!! 

Def getting some O cramps today... cant wait to bd tonite.. was gonna try to wake nate up for some this AM but he woke up at the same time as Levi... ugh. I wasnt sure when to bd exactly til I had my 3rd chart... id been off before that because I never O the same day.. so I'm reeeally hoping for a good shot this month!!


----------



## anorak

Thank you SBinRI. We didn't do the do as much this cycle as we were both ill with the flu! I have only been off the dreaded Cerazette for 1 full cycle (this new cycle is my first real 'natural' cycle). I don'y think we will be wasting anytime this cycle! :dust: to you and everyone!


----------



## babyplzz

Omg...cd9 positive opk ? what do you think girls???
 



Attached Files:







test 002.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SBinRI

I say almost but not quite positive Alina


----------



## babyplzz

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test64934


----------



## foxykins

yh bby thats still neg but not for long! get :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## babyplzz

That's new opk i got from eBay, so that's why i am not sure, never used this one:shrug:


----------



## foxykins

i have them ones and when its pos u can tell ur soooo much darker than the test line so u wil be ok :thumbup:


----------



## Pammy31

i had pink ones from ebay... three days of darker than test line opks...


----------



## SBinRI

Everyones charts are looking good! Bring on the BFPs!!!!


----------



## Pammy31

i fear af will turn up on monday...


----------



## foxykins

well according to smep plan u shud test 14 days after a pos opk if ur af aint come now im on my 14th day after opk but i do believe shes a coming for me boooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Pammy31

chin up foxy... we both need to have a bfp...


----------



## foxykins

i am.... got sister here visiting her son so i dont have much time to think about tcc well only every ten mins :haha: so cold up here now i usually dnt feel the cold but geez last night i had to put a extra heater on in my bedroom and wore socks in bed which as never been known!


----------



## Pammy31

lucky its nearly summer here..


----------



## SBinRI

Test Foxy!!!


----------



## foxykins

not testing no point i dont feel preg :shrug::shrug: il see how the next few days pan out :winkwink: tho i so thought i was seein af last night even went to bed early peed off :haha:


----------



## Pammy31

test foxy!! I think my temp will drop tomorrow....


----------



## SBinRI

You have all those ics.. use them!!


----------



## Commie

I'm now 5dpo, according to FF!


----------



## babyplzz

Yay Commie 5 dpo!!! 
I think i'm going to have pre O dip tomorrow.


----------



## Pammy31

fxed... i hope this is our month ladies... november... yippee


----------



## SBinRI

Chart stalking..


----------



## Pammy31

cd13 SB


----------



## SBinRI

For me? I think it wad yesterday. I still haven't had my horrible cramps..just bad twinges yest and a bit today. Glad I got those bd in!!


----------



## foxykins

temp dip no af n i know it aint coming feel normal thinkin ff is wrong somewhere :/


----------



## SBinRI

Those missing tenps couldve been the key foxy. Maybe 12dpo?


----------



## foxykins

i was thinking that also so i think af is actually due tue/wed :cry:


----------



## Pammy31

Well I had a temp drop today and af like cramps... I think I am out...


----------



## SBinRI

boooooo


----------



## Pammy31

ohh yay... not a chick just walked by and sprouted.. I am gonna be a mummy... yeah great!!


----------



## SBinRI

hey all.. just checking yalls charts


----------



## jadey_fae

me too


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies...freaky drop in temp today booooooooooo!


----------



## foxykins

shes here :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## SBinRI

ooooh no foxy!!!


----------



## babyplzz

foxykins said:


> shes here :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyplzz

What do you girls think its positive yet or not ?
 



Attached Files:







test 001.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SBinRI

Its still a teeeeny bit lighter but thats the closest to a pos I ever got.. bd if you can!!


----------



## babyplzz

Yay, i will. should i add it as positive in FF? what you think ?


----------



## babyplzz

Ok. Definitely got my positive opk, I think!? The top one i did just now and oter one 3 hours ago.
 



Attached Files:







test 008.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SBinRI

Pos! Go make hubby work for your love! Lol


----------



## babyplzz

Yayyyyy, thank you!!! I will , i Will!!!!!


----------



## foxykins

babyplzz said:


> Ok. Definitely got my positive opk, I think!? The top one i did just now and oter one 3 hours ago.

oh def pos get to the bump and grinding! :haha:


----------



## Pammy31

Hugs foxy babe... AF has not shown up yet... My dad ended up in hospital last night... I was worried sick.


----------



## Pammy31

Hello Witch.... your a bitch!!


----------



## babyplzz

Pammy31 said:


> Hello Witch.... your a bitch!!

 
:haha::haha: So true!!
Sorry Pam that witch got you:hugs:. theres hope for next cycle!!


----------



## babyplzz

Got another positive opk this morning. Bd last night, cant do this morning cause my DH will think i am a maniac lol:haha::haha: Also i read somewhere that swimmers need to regenerate, so every 24 hours is good and they are fresh!?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







test 004.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Newwifey

Hi ladies,

I've been away so haven't had access to forums! How you all doing? Any good news????

Xxx


----------



## babyplzz

Welcome back!! 
Good news,!? hhhmmm yeah, Booluv got her BFP !!!!


----------



## Pammy31

yay for booluv... boo for foxy and i


----------



## SBinRI

Yes.. definately boo for af.. besides me- who still has hope? Jadey and commie?


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies...feel like crap :cry: but all willl be fine. cant wait to start again :thumbup: as Im liking charting so all good. Pammy, sorry bitch got you too :hugs: its a bummer but heres to our month next month :thumbup: ladies that have just ovu, get them legs high!!! and of ur in the tww i wish you all the baby dust in the world!!!! :hugs:


----------



## foxykins

if any ladies are dpo, how DPO, how you feeling??


----------



## Newwifey

babyplzz said:


> Welcome back!!
> Good news,!? hhhmmm yeah, Booluv got her BFP !!!!

Yipeeeee!!! Such good news!


----------



## Newwifey

Pammy31 said:


> yay for booluv... boo for foxy and i

:grr::grr::grr::grr:
Horrible witch!!! Fingers crossed for November xxxx


----------



## Commie

Yep, I think just the three of us now, SB. Yellow creamy cm today... no red.


----------



## mummyclo

Back but miserable! No AF but bfn and I know I'm not pregnant! 
I wish she'd just arrive on time for once!


----------



## babyplzz

Commie said:


> Yep, I think just the three of us now, SB. Yellow creamy cm today... no red.

I am still there !!! just a couple of days behind SB, just Oed !!!!


----------



## Commie

Ooops, sorry baby! lol


----------



## babyplzz

Commie said:


> Ooops, sorry baby! lol

That's ok, i'm in shadow for the moment lol:haha:


----------



## missloopy

not sure where i stand now... had counted myself out, then the temps jumped back up, so we shall see in the next couple days where it goes. stick still says BFN, but i'm only 10dpo.


----------



## Pammy31

fxed...


----------



## Pammy31

I will be testing between the 1st and 5th of December...


----------



## mummyclo

I just got a faint :bfp: but after my last chemical I just don't know what to think! 
One day late now!


----------



## Pammy31

fxed mummyclo congrats


----------



## Pammy31

charts are looking good


----------



## SBinRI

OMG Chloe!! THats AWESOME! Post pics!


----------



## mummyclo

I can't on my phone! 
Can you add me back to the fb group? Pleeease!? 
X


----------



## SBinRI

it says you need to request to be added?? not sure how to do that??


----------



## SBinRI

do a facebook search for Joy Luckless on Facebook.. should give you options then


----------



## mummyclo

I've requested xx


----------



## SBinRI

youve been added!


----------



## mummyclo

Hehe! I hate that you can't post pics on here from phone or iPad! Stupid BnB lol


----------



## SBinRI

you can- its just harder.. have to go into advanced etc.... yuck


----------



## Katherine1209

Hi! Ive been catching up on all the posts and they totally remind me why i love you all and bandb so much! I wanted to pop in and have a visit and let you all know that my BandB break worked wonders...I got a :bfp: tonight...I am in total and utter shock! So I'm now pregnant at 40! It is possible, after 8 months of trying, and we only DTD ONCE this cycle, got a positive opk on cd10 in the evening and dtd on cd12 in the morning...and I had to go to work too so no time for legs on the wall! 

Plus I booked OH a sa appt this Friday, but now I'm just going to cancel it, I cant believe I'm really even saying that...we had put aside the money from this pay for OH's sa and our fertility specialist appt next Tuesday...while I really want to spend it on baby stuff right now...do not go on Ebay I'm saying to myself :rofl:....I'm going to abstain and just think about how lucky I am...

Did I mention I'm in total shock! Holy crap! I don't know what to do with myself...I'm pacing around the house right now with a couple of my cheapie tests clutched in my hand...:rofl:...keep checking them to make sure it's still there...I had no symptoms at all apart form a bit of cramping over the last few days which I was sure was af coming....she didn't come!!!

How are you all going?


----------



## SBinRI

are you on facebook Katherine??


----------



## Katherine1209

Yep, looked for group...can't find it


----------



## mummyclo

Type Joy Luckless on Facebook
Came up for me x


----------



## Katherine1209

Found it


----------



## Katherine1209

How do I upload a photo?


----------



## Pammy31

so happy for you sweety


----------



## Pammy31

i am looking to go see a fertility naturopath... in november. get the saliva and hormone test


----------



## Katherine1209

Pammy31 said:


> so happy for you sweety

Im still in shock! First reaction was to celebrate with a wine, cause that's how I'd normally celebrate things.:haha:..had an oj instead...lol


----------



## Katherine1209

Pammy31 said:


> i am looking to go see a fertility naturopath... in november. get the saliva and hormone test

Have you had any cd21 blood tests done Pammy?


----------



## lynzpraying

babyplzz said:


> Commie said:
> 
> 
> Yep, I think just the three of us now, SB. Yellow creamy cm today... no red.
> 
> I am still there !!! just a couple of days behind SB, just Oed !!!!Click to expand...

I'm still in too, and looking like I'm on same cycle as you baby :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Anyone know how you add picture from a mobile on here!?


----------



## babyplzz

Yay for BFP Katherine!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## Pammy31

Katherine No I haven't. Do I get them from my GP?


----------



## jadey_fae

Just checking in


----------



## babyplzz

Just checked in lol


----------



## SBinRI

check


----------



## SBinRI

Just updated my sig for the BFPs!


----------



## Commie

check.....


----------



## Pammy31

check mate.... i win


----------



## foxykins

Good morning ladies :hugs: im nearly at the end of af :thumbup: and ready for some serious :sex: got a lovely house to clean today after the halloween party. i like it how all my kids are not to be seen today :growlmad: so its back to cleaning and painting..


----------



## jadey_fae

Just checking charts


----------



## Pammy31

ugh what a shitty week!! I am so broke 2 says after pay day.


----------



## Katherine1209

Pammy31 said:


> Katherine No I haven't. Do I get them from my GP?

My GP referred me to IMVS where they took the bloods to test progesterone on day 21 which showed whether im ovulating. I also had a test for AMH which indicates what my egg reserves were like...


----------



## Pammy31

what are the abreviations and how much did it cost


----------



## babyplzz

Morning!!


----------



## Newwifey

Morning!


----------



## SBinRI

Morning Wifey!


----------



## Pammy31

hitting the sauce tonight ladies... af nearly finished. one more day of pinkish then ntnp... but i am gonna jump his bones. i will not be opking this month only temping. i think i am stressing myself out.


----------



## Newwifey

Me and the hubby going out for a romantic dinner tonight....... Lets hope tonight is the night!!!


----------



## foxykins

my temps look nearly the same as last month :)


----------



## foxykins

is it new thread time? we are in nov :winkwink:


----------



## SBinRI

Sure.. you got af first?


----------



## foxykins

yh lmao i think im always going to get af first here lol so someone else can give it a whirl :)


----------



## Pammy31

get cindy to make it or kate


----------



## Pammy31

if we were going by af.. the next one was me.


----------



## jadey_fae

Morning


----------



## Newwifey

Morning ladies!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Morning my lovelies! Any more bfps? 
I'm so tired today just lying on the sofa whilst Freddie plays :(
Bad mummy today x


----------



## Newwifey

No BFP for me yet but I'm still waiting to ov! It's my birthday this month so I'm hoping I'll get the best birthday present ever!!!


----------



## babyplzz

Morning!!!


----------



## Newwifey

Morning babyplzz!!


----------



## babyplzz

Morning Wifey!!!!


----------



## babyplzz

foxykins said:


> yh lmao i think im always going to get af first here lol so someone else can give it a whirl :)

 
Don't worry Foxy, you always first and i am always last lol:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Pammy31

i originally started this thread... then sb joined etc.


----------



## Commie

Still no af...


----------



## babyplzz

Morning !!


----------



## Pammy31

Commie said:


> Still no af...

if af does not come by tomorrow test Commie.


----------



## mummyclo

I'm I allowed to stay here even after my :bfp:? 
I'll be sad to leave and I want all you ladies to get bfps! 
:dust:


----------



## jadey_fae

new cycle for me


----------



## babyplzz

https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/webedition/20/generatechart.aspx?img=1&y=2012&m=10&d=18&a=1&ev=1&mc=1&dt=0&g=0&l=&fid=36621&pub=1


----------



## Pammy31

cd 15 baby... looking good!


----------



## Pammy31

you must stay Clo!!


----------



## foxykins

pam, we are both on cd7 :haha: bet i know what your going to be up too in a few days :haha:


----------



## Pammy31

only if DH wants it... not pushing him.... lol :blush:


----------



## Pammy31

Also I have no idea if my cycle is going to be a long one as I stopped taking AC when AF started... costing too much and funds are getting tight.


----------



## Katherine1209

mummyclo said:


> I'm I allowed to stay here even after my :bfp:?
> I'll be sad to leave and I want all you ladies to get bfps!
> :dust:

I was thinking the same Clo, I want to stay too!


----------



## Katherine1209

Pammy31 said:


> Commie said:
> 
> 
> Still no af...
> 
> if af does not come by tomorrow test Commie.Click to expand...

What cd is it for you Commie?


----------



## Newwifey

Morning! CD19 and still no positive opk!!


----------



## SBinRI

Check


----------



## babyplzz

morning girlies!


----------



## Pammy31

sb your chart looks awesome.


----------



## Commie

CD 31, still no af and a BFN this afternoon. This is so unusual for me.


----------



## Pammy31

hugs Commie!!


----------



## SBinRI

Hate seeing blank charts on here! Kate- how are you feeling?


----------



## Newwifey

Morning all!!


----------



## Pammy31

morning wifey... i am heading to bed here....


----------



## foxykins

morning ladies, looks like i ovualted on cd11 again :) no one talks on here anymore lmao :haha:


----------



## Pammy31

I want to but no one else wants to... my temp is up


----------



## SBinRI

I will! Havent been on here in daaaays.


----------



## Newwifey

Evening!!
How is everyone? I got positive opk on Monday but brownish discharge today! I assume way too early for implantation bleed? Just being hopeful I guess!!!
Hope you're all ok
X


----------



## Pammy31

Ov bleed go bd!!!


----------



## Pammy31

7 days straight of work now another 5 makes 12 days all together.


----------



## SBinRI

Uugh.... may as well work your patootie off while you dont have kids!


----------



## Pammy31

only doing it to move house


----------



## Pammy31

here is my last 4 cycles.
 



Attached Files:







reviN6X0G.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SBinRI

Hey pammy! Does that mean you should still have a week until o??


----------



## Pammy31

I am hoping I may O today or tomorrow see how my temps are in a few days.


----------



## Pammy31

hmm where are all the girls gone!! :cry:


----------



## Pammy31

temp down .2 36.32... hopefully o today.


----------



## Pammy31

my overlay chart
 



Attached Files:







reviWWIJ9.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pammy31

well back to cd1


----------



## SBinRI

Hey pammy... thinking I was right about your o date..


----------



## Pammy31

that would make it 12dpo wouldn't it!


----------



## SBinRI

yep!


----------



## foxykins

omg not been here in ageeeeeeeeees! :haha:


----------



## Pammy31

ahhh so bored... gonna start soy iso in 3 days.


----------



## SBinRI

Miss you pammy! Hurry up n get your cell fixed!


----------



## Pammy31

I can get on skype with peters ipad and his logon. what time can i skype with you 6am your time?


----------



## SBinRI

Ill be up if course in the AM waiting for you!


----------



## Pammy31

going for a nap... bleh


----------

